# What R U Haul'n?



## TremblaySNOW

Here's a cuple of pics 
SHOW US WHAT YOUR HAULING!


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Here was a he11 of a load of maple (very heavy)


----------



## buckwheat_la

hey, where did you get a trailtech trailer? didn't realize they shipped them that far out


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Sweet trailers!


----------



## TremblaySNOW

buckwheat_la;874280 said:


> hey, where did you get a trailtech trailer? didn't realize they shipped them that far out


What do you mean, they sell them everywhere around here?
Alfred,Ottawa,Winchester,


----------



## TremblaySNOW

SuperdutyShane;874330 said:


> Sweet trailers!


THANKS:salute:


----------



## JoeCool

Just haulin' stuff...


----------



## TremblaySNOW

what happend to your cat


----------



## JoeCool

More stuff.


----------



## JoeCool

TremblaySNOW;874384 said:


> what happend to your cat


The F6?, lol. had a pick go through the front heat exchanger. I had to strip it down so the welder could tig it up. All good now...


----------



## JohnnyU




----------



## TremblaySNOW

Don't you hate when that happens, 
Its a pain in the @ss to take that apart for somthing so simple


----------



## TremblaySNOW

JohnnyU;874409 said:


>


The Chevy should be pulling the dodge LOL.

Just kiding nice trucks.


----------



## Greg Aquila

Here's one of my trucks.


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS

Joecool that maroon and sliver GMC has one huge a$$ exhaust.


----------



## JoeCool

THE-BOSS-PLOWS;874422 said:


> Joecool that maroon and sliver GMC has one huge a$$ exhaust.


and yet it still pulls like a 6.5 TD (gutless)... oh well, starts conversations. It started out as a joke and I had a buddy with a muffler shop throw it on. That was a few years ago and I haven't bothered to take it off. I had a couple short stacks off my W900 and maybe I should get the other one put on too?


----------



## creativedesigns

Heres what Im talkn' bout!  tymusic


----------



## deere615

TremblaySNOW;874419 said:


> The Chevy should be pulling the dodge LOL.
> 
> Just kiding nice trucks.


I want that chevy!


----------



## SuperdutyShane

creativedesigns;874441 said:


> Heres what Im talkn' bout!  tymusic


Wow the srw 350 is sagging like crazy in that second to last picture! Nice Fords though.

Actually, is it a 250?


----------



## 02powerstroke




----------



## 02powerstroke




----------



## 02powerstroke




----------



## TremblaySNOW

The second pic, who makes that dumptrailer?


----------



## F350plowing

02powerstroke;874464 said:


>


what a shocker a chevy being pulled by a ford!!


----------



## gwhunter

Here's a rental unit I broke some granite with.

Matt


----------



## gwhunter

Let's try this again.

Matt


----------



## gwhunter

Third times a charm.

Matt


----------



## JoeCool

gwhunter;874531 said:


> Third times a charm.
> 
> Matt


Or else strike three. looks good dude.


----------



## ontario026

How about this one... My trailer alone weighs 6500 lbs empty, then add the 32' Bayliner with twin diesels probably 12,000 LBS on top of that, so about 18,500Lbs......... Thank god for 4Lo.....

Matthew


----------



## jayman3

Will try and get some pics up,I haul my 580 sper m case backhoe behind my 05 f350 dually,got a loadmax with two 12k axles,the powerstroke just pulls it along like nothing.wesport


----------



## JDWalkbehind

.....................


----------



## dirt digger

my personal truck


----------



## dirt digger




----------



## dirt digger

and the real truck i drive


----------



## JoeCool

Dirt digger, if you ever get a chance to wash the dodge you should snap a picture... Looks great to see black trucks.


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Kenworth & pete's are the best (old school look)


----------



## TremblaySNOW

P.S. Check your cab lights D.O.T special LOL
do you do a sirqal check?


----------



## Mackman

dirt digger;874651 said:


> and the real truck i drive


Get a picture of your Peterbilt honey dipper up there. Or the old ass tractor you use to pull the skin tanker. That old pete tractor is nice.


----------



## dirt digger

Yea i know the Pete needs to have the clearance lights changed out...its just too busy during the week, I meant to do it the other day when I was chaniging out a tire but got tied up doing other things...thy will get fixed one of these days...and a sirqal check??

yes the truck stays dirty...can never seen to keep it clean...here is a clean picture..no trailer


----------



## salt dogg

here is my personal truck.

and my work truckussmileyflag


----------



## dirt digger

Mackman how do you now about them?


----------



## JoeCool

All nice DD, love the old one. And the dodge looks good in all the pics, lol. Even the cab lights were working on it...


----------



## Mackman

dirt digger;874706 said:


> Mackman how do you now about them?


I know all LOL.

I drove a honey dipper for Concord Wastewater for about 2 years then Aqua bought them out and i stay with them for about 2 years. I used to always see that one driver you guys had probably still have him. Dumping down at delcora. We used to BS alot.

That pete is nice. Sure beats that single axle ford you guys had.


----------



## MatthewG

Here we go, off to Tug Hill Ny with the sleds. :waving:


----------



## dirt digger

we still have the single axle ford...the little sh*tter as its called...use it for small jobs and emergencies

the tanker doesn't haul down to Delcora anymore..he just takes it down in the 10wheeler now...and Bill...yea hes still there


Hey MatthewG...my dad grew up in Palmerton..haha small world


----------



## JohnnyU

deere615;874451 said:


> I want that chevy!


How bad? It's for sale for the right price....


----------



## Mark13

F350plowing;874497 said:


> what a shocker a chevy being pulled by a ford!!


Be a bit tough to hook that gooseneck up to the van don't ya think?



MatthewG;874776 said:


> Here we go, off to Tug Hill Ny with the sleds. :waving:


That's one eye catching trailer, sponsors?

Dirt Digger, your dodge would look pretty good with towing mirrors.


----------



## Mark13

Some pics of stuff I've pulled around.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Mark, is there a leveling kit on your Chevy?


----------



## Mark13

Dually is the farm truck where I work, some things I've pulled with it.
Pulled these about 10 miles, 70ft long, and just a little bit of weight.


----------



## Mark13

SuperdutyShane;874885 said:


> Mark, is there a leveling kit on your Chevy?


Nope, No leveling kit, no timbrens, just the torsion bars with very little crank in them.

This one was a little tongue heavy.


----------



## dj89

Here is my 44 john deere be on its way to the paint both. The last on is a 52 B on it way back to get restored.


----------



## 02powerstroke

Mark13;874890 said:


> Dually is the farm truck where I work, some things I've pulled with it.
> Pulled these about 10 miles, 70ft long, and just a little bit of weight.


Good to see you left the real work up to the real truck. xysport


----------



## J.R. Services

Some of mine


----------



## Mark13

02powerstroke;874927 said:


> Good to see you left the real work up to the real truck. xysport


I only work at the farm and have no say in what gets purchased. If it was up to me though, that 05 psd would be an 05 dmax instead.


----------



## J.R. Services




----------



## Dirtboy953B

Here's one with the good ol' 4020 and grain vac


----------



## wewille

Just a few


----------



## wewille

Heres on of my customers trucks.


----------



## Mark13

Now I've heard of hooking chains to settle disagreements on which brand of truck or tractor is best. But that's just taking the Red vs Green argument a bit far now don't ya think? 

I'll put my $ on the 9500.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

I got more pictures but it won't let me repost them. I'll just link it to my thread.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Theres some in there.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=75007&highlight=Kennedy+Landscaping


----------



## mike6256




----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Here's some. Pics to come soon with the backhoe on the trailer. I am just waiting for my binders to get here.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

wewille;874989 said:


> Heres on of my customers trucks.


And there you have it JDDAVE... a FORD pulling a DEERE!!!! Who would have ever thunk it!!

I'm going to print and frame this one and give it to you for Christmas. :laughing:

The only thing missing on that Ford is my Logo. Photoshop time..


----------



## JoeCool

JohnnyRoyale;875177 said:


> And there you have it JDDAVE... a FORD pulling a DEERE!!!! Who would have ever thunk it!!
> 
> I'm going to print and frame this one and give it to you for Christmas. :laughing:
> 
> The only thing missing on that Ford is my Logo. Photoshop time..


BAH.... the thing I find odd is that it should be easier to steer the Ford if it was hooked on the front, but Ford owners can be a bit backwards at the best of times!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

JoeCool;875184 said:


> BAH.... the thing I find odd is that it should be easier to steer the Ford if it was hooked on the front, but Ford owners can be a bit backwards at the best of times!


no its not that the owners are backwards its that ford will handle it both ways


----------



## JoeCool

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;875187 said:


> no its not that the owners are backwards its that ford will handle it both ways


It would be easier to have a towbar on the back of the combine so you wouldn't need to have someone sit in the truck to steer it as you bring it back to the yard. lmao.


----------



## JoeCool

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;875187 said:


> no its not that the owners are backwards its that ford will handle it both ways


and I think it is Ford OWNERS that go both ways...


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

JoeCool;875191 said:


> It would be easier to have a towbar on the back of the combine so you wouldn't need to have someone sit in the truck to steer it as you bring it back to the yard. lmao.


true lol..................


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

JoeCool;875193 said:


> and I think it is Ford OWNERS that go both ways...


hahahahahaha could be idk


----------



## JoeCool

Just messin', I have owned 6 Ford pickups and 4 Ford heavies. Next truck will be Ford.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

JoeCool;875201 said:


> Just messin', I have owned 6 Ford pickups and 4 Ford heavies. Next truck will be Ford.


You can't go wrong with a ford. Really can go wrong with a chevy/gmc too but ford's looks way better


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Mark13;874940 said:


> I only work at the farm and have no say in what gets purchased. If it was up to me though, that 05 psd would be an 05 dmax instead.


10-4 on that 
6speed allison:salute:

Chevy/GMC ALL THE WAY


----------



## ChevKid03

wewille;874986 said:


> Just a few


I've got the same machine! Never seen another 500K before! Real Nice!


----------



## dj89

When to get this ford in maryland, a little over 6 hours both ways.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

dj89;875363 said:


> When to get this ford in maryland, a little over 6 hours both ways.


nice truck. I will admit the ride to maryland is boring haha


----------



## dj89

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;875396 said:


> nice truck. I will admit the ride to maryland is boring haha


Its already has a bad rear end, and the motor is acting up. Glad i Didn't buy it but feel bad for my friend that did. He loves his fords put 10k in his last one before giving up on it.


----------



## Eyesell

Here's a few shots of my tow-ables...enjoy


----------



## rb8484

Here are a few for your viewing pleasure!!


----------



## Eyesell

Here a couple of my 2007 F-350 Diesel..towed the car and dirt bikes with this one also.


----------



## Mark13

TremblaySNOW;875250 said:


> 10-4 on that
> 6speed allison:salute:
> 
> Chevy/GMC ALL THE WAY


An 05 would be a 5spd ally, 6spds didn't come out until 06 when they were behind the LBZ dmax.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Here is my truck getting ready to pull our ice house to get the furnace fixed


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

A little bit of lawn equipment here...I might have a picture of my truck pulling the demo car on a 20' equipment trailer, I'll have to look on the old computer for that.


----------



## rb8484

Eyesell;875423 said:


> Here a couple of my 2007 F-350 Diesel..towed the car and dirt bikes with this one also.


I like the color combo on these fords!!


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Some brush!


----------



## rob_cook2001

Some good looking pics guys. This is the only one I have on my laptop, Ill post more when I get home.
Robert


----------



## Advantage

My old truck pulling lawn maint. trailer.


----------



## The PuSher MaN

Did you put a stepside bed from a 1500 on that truck?


----------



## Mark13

The PuSher MaN;875522 said:


> Did you put a stepside bed from a 1500 on that truck?


That's a quadrasteer truck, their beds look weird to allow the rear wheels to turn.


----------



## Advantage

Yep, its a 2003 1500HD Quadrasteer. LOVED that truck. It always amazed me what it could do while pulling.



Mark13;875552 said:


> That's a quadrasteer truck, their beds look weird to allow the rear wheels to turn.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

here is my truck with the backhoe somewhat on it. I KNO THE TRACTOR HAS TO GO UP MORE..... lol I just wanted to load it and see how it was.


----------



## Steve G.

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;875772 said:


> here is my truck with the backhoe somewhat on it. I KNO THE TRACTOR HAS TO GO UP MORE..... lol I just wanted to load it and see how it was.


How much does it weigh?


----------



## creativedesigns

jayman3;874557 said:


> Will try and get some pics up,I haul my 580 sper m case backhoe behind my 05 f350 dually,got a loadmax with two 12k axles,the powerstroke just pulls it along like nothing.wesport


Jay what are ya tryin to say, That u could beat this combo? lol wesport


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Steve G.;875795 said:


> How much does it weigh?


almost 10klbs haha


----------



## meyer22288

here is my 2000 f-250 hauling my lawn gear. 7x14 single axle landscape trailer, exmark turf tracer 52'' hyrdro, toro z master 52'' with bagger, toro 48'' belt w/b, 1 litte wonder push blower, toro 21'' mower, 3 trimmers, 2 back pack blowers. its a tight fit lol


----------



## bazook

*Towing the wheelers*

Just some picks pullin arourd the 4 wheelers


----------



## Polarisrider

here is my chevy. not quite as impressive loads as some of u guys but a chevy haulin none the less. trailer is a 14ft with a husqvarna 26hp garden tractor and an 18hp exmark z turn walk behind. suprisingly my truck is clean in this pic.


----------



## JoeCool

Polarisrider;876192 said:


> here is my chevy. not quite as impressive loads as some of u guys but a chevy haulin none the less. trailer is a 14ft with a husqvarna 26hp garden tractor and an 18hp exmark z turn walk behind. suprisingly my truck is clean in this pic.


Looks real good! Love the clean look. (don't mean dirty/clean). Love black trucks.


----------



## Dissociative

precious cargo


----------



## 87chevy

Mark13;874896 said:


> Nope, No leveling kit, no timbrens, just the torsion bars with very little crank in them.
> 
> This one was a little tongue heavy.
> http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t115/MarkM13/Misc around the Farm/roundbale.jpg


Mark your truck is badass. My buddies is similar just bright red and the 'bars are cranked all the way. Yours looks alot better with whips on than without. Mines the same. Looks naked without em, ha, and its a 2wd dakota


----------



## Mark13

87chevy;876580 said:


> Mark your truck is badass. My buddies is similar just bright red and the 'bars are cranked all the way. Yours looks alot better with whips on than without. Mines the same. Looks naked without em, ha, and its a 2wd dakota


I think that's the first time it's ever been called badass. lol. It's a pretty well used 1/2ton that still treats me well.

I change between the dual 4ft whips and a single 3ft whip but I need to get new whips. Mine are in tough shape. Actually I need to take the cb and everything out/off as I havn't used it in almost a year. It will be weird seeing it though with just the lightbar above the cab.

Maybe I'll take the better of the 2 whips and put it on my s10. It would fit the theme of it well. If I don't put a cap on it to keep my ski stuff secure I think a 5" single stack and a collection of random stickers on the back window will help it. It can't get much worse so I might as well have some fun with it.


----------



## BDEMOTT

no better price than free!!! you have to see the inside of this thing! carpets still look brand new.

The second one is me rubbing it out


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Mark13;876628 said:


> I think that's the first time it's ever been called badass. lol. It's a pretty well used 1/2ton that still treats me well.
> 
> I change between the dual 4ft whips and a single 3ft whip but I need to get new whips. Mine are in tough shape. Actually I need to take the cb and everything out/off as I havn't used it in almost a year. It will be weird seeing it though with just the lightbar above the cab.
> 
> Maybe I'll take the better of the 2 whips and put it on my s10. It would fit the theme of it well. If I don't put a cap on it to keep my ski stuff secure I think a 5" single stack and a collection of random stickers on the back window will help it. It can't get much worse so I might as well have some fun with it.


Leave the CB in! I talk to people all the time on mine, but maybe they are more popular in my area. I have dual 3ft whips with Firestik tips. It really give the truck a unique look.


----------



## Mark13

Lawn Enforcer;877059 said:


> Leave the CB in! I talk to people all the time on mine, but maybe they are more popular in my area. I have dual 3ft whips with Firestik tips. It really give the truck a unique look.


Not to many people around my area use them besides the truckers. And even then it's not really all that many.

Last time I used mine was end of december/beginning of january going to and from N.Wi.


----------



## 20Silverado05

I think my derby car was worth more than the trailer lol


----------



## SantiniServices

550 with trailer and JD 50D


----------



## 02powerstroke

20Silverado05;877114 said:


> I think my derby car was worth more than the trailer lol


Did you run that at the barnstable county fair?


----------



## deere615

Some of my half ton chevy

landscape trailer







dump trailer







salt/log splitter







firewood







pullin an old boat out


----------



## 20Silverado05

02powerstroke;877237 said:


> Did you run that at the barnstable county fair?


nope, i ran it in the marshfield fair this august


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Not hauling anything. Just a pic of the truck and trailer


----------



## Peterbilt

Sick of making 2 trips.

J.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

J, 
Nice Ford, nice trailer, nice equipment.

Everythings nice!


----------



## F350plowing

Peterbilt;877629 said:


> Sick of making 2 trips.
> 
> J.


what size and brand is that trailer?


----------



## Peterbilt

Its an 09 16+6 PJ tilt trailer. It was stolen from my shop about 3 months ago. I replaced it with a 16+6 Doolittle Tilt.

The PJ was much nicer.

J.


----------



## F350plowing

Peterbilt;877665 said:


> Its an 09 16+6 PJ tilt trailer. It was stolen from my shop about 3 months ago. I replaced it with a 16+6 Doolittle Tilt.
> 
> The PJ was much nicer.
> 
> J.


Thanks ussmileyflag


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Very nice setup
(to bad its a ford LOL)
just kidding


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;875177 said:


> And there you have it JDDAVE... a FORD pulling a DEERE!!!! Who would have ever thunk it!!
> 
> I'm going to print and frame this one and give it to you for Christmas. :laughing:
> 
> The only thing missing on that Ford is my Logo. Photoshop time..


Oh god!! I hang my head in shame. LOL


----------



## jayman3

creativedesigns;875819 said:


> Jay what are ya tryin to say, That u could beat this combo? lol wesport


Hell I don't know that is one big load to beat Cre,better get JD to hook up his DMAX


----------



## Grass Master

How about a toolcat and a really big air compressor.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Mark how'd you like driving/ slowing down that ford that ford?? hehe


----------



## blowerman

Just pulling my 15 ft. batwing mower... That's pulling something, right?


----------



## GMCHD plower

Blower man... That's one of the new hollands that that you can put a loader on technically the back right?


----------



## blowerman

*Yep, that's the one! The TV145 is like the swiss army knife of tractors... It's why I don't look at the Deeres.*


----------



## Mark13

GMCHD plower;878227 said:


> Mark how'd you like driving/ slowing down that ford that ford?? hehe


You talking to me about slowing down those 2 loaded wagons with the dually?


----------



## GMCHD plower

Ya sorry I didnt quote your post....


----------



## wewille

ChevKid03;875308 said:


> I've got the same machine! Never seen another 500K before! Real Nice!


Thanks man! They are great machines, capable of alot of work!!!


----------



## GMCHD plower

blowerman;878252 said:


> *Yep, that's the one! The TV145 is like the swiss army knife of tractors... It's why I don't look at the Deeres.*


That's a cool tractor!!! I havent had any problems with are deere.... Never been stuck once... And ive put it through hell and back...


----------



## Mark13

GMCHD plower;878272 said:


> Ya sorry I didnt quote your post....


It was interesting, estimated that I had around 25k to stop with just the truck. Never got about 35mph, much faster and it probably would have taken me about a half mile to stop it. Once I was rolling it pulled fine, getting started up a bit of a hill gave the 6 leaker a bit of a work out.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Mark13;878389 said:


> It was interesting, estimated that I had around 25k to stop with just the truck. Never got about 35mph, much faster and it probably would have taken me about a half mile to stop it. Once I was rolling it pulled fine, getting started up a bit of a hill gave the 6 leaker a bit of a work out.


I bet it was...So do you just do farm hand work...


----------



## Mark13

GMCHD plower;878400 said:


> I bet it was...So do you just do farm hand work...


I work at the farm, plow in the winter, going to school to be a fire fighter. In the past I've done everything from painting propane tanks for a local company to redoing apartments to be rerented for a family friends buisness, running a bobcat doing land clearing to sweeping floors at a truck body shop.

I like the farm, it has it's days though. The only downside is making hay in the summer, not a big fan of that really.


----------



## jomama45

blowerman;878228 said:


> Just pulling my 15 ft. batwing mower... That's pulling something, right?


Wow, that's quite the mower Chris.


----------



## thesnowman269

blowerman;878252 said:


> *Yep, that's the one! The TV145 is like the swiss army knife of tractors... It's why I don't look at the Deeres.*


 whats the point of that?? i mean sh&* its really cool but why do it??


----------



## cretebaby

thesnowman269;878658 said:


> whats the point of that?? i mean sh&* its really cool but why do it??


Why not?


----------



## thesnowman269

it makes the machine alot longer. the only benefit i see is actually being able to see what ur doing. which is a really good thing lol


----------



## mvhauler

Gettin' ready to head out.


----------



## zeek

just a couple of toys


----------



## GMCHD plower

zeek;879237 said:


> just a couple of toys


Nice sleds! Is that a Skidoo MXZ on the front? What size motor.


----------



## zeek

Yes it is... 800 mod, and my kids polaris 440...


----------



## GMCHD plower

zeek;879253 said:


> Yes it is... 800 mod, and my kids polaris 440...


Nice! My famiy has 2 skidoos and 1 cat. We have an 04 Skidoo legend 380, 04 skidoo legend 1000, 06 Cat 660 panther 2-up,


----------



## zeek

SWEET.....they are fun...my 11 y.o. and I go up to tug hill NY for 2 weeks every year and put a couple 1000 miles on...great family togetherness


----------



## GMCHD plower

Cool! we dont take many large trips... Mostly riding around my town which has 32 miles of trails.. But we just picked up a 4 place enclosed trailer so we might take more trips..


----------



## Kollerman

Here is a picture of me pulling our camper.....


----------



## mercer_me

This my 11' Snow Pro covered snowmobile trailer and my 12'x7' ATV/utility trailer built by Nichols Trailers in Wilton Maine. The front sides on my ATV/ utility trailer come off and you use them as ramps to load an ATV sideways on the front. On the back the gate comes down and you drive the other ATV on. So the ATV on the front goes sideways and the ATV on the back goes on facing forward. I had a 3500lb axel put on it so I could haul fire wood with it.


----------



## Quality SR

Mark13;874890 said:


> Dually is the farm truck where I work, some things I've pulled with it.
> Pulled these about 10 miles, 70ft long, and just a little bit of weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> I like that picture Mark. It reminds me of some fun i had with my truck in August. I pulled 3 hay wagons from a field to the back end of my dads friends property, for burial. They were wooden and steel wagons. About as high as yours with hay up to the top of the front gate (H.S). The hay that was in the wagon was in there for 15+ years. It was so rotten, it was half hay half dirt. Thank god when he parked them he set the tires on wood planks, they just needed some air. LOL. I don't know what they weighed, my dads friend said it might be in the neighbor hood of 10- 15,000k but i dont know for sure. All i got to say it was it was long as hell. The dmax pulled it just fine.
> 
> [QUOTE=Mark13;874940]I only work at the farm and have no say in what gets purchased. If it was up to me though, that 05 psd would be an 05 dmax instead. :guns::D[/QUOTE]
> 
> You boss doesn't have a suggestion box?


----------



## Mark13

Quality SR;879609 said:


> I like that picture Mark. It reminds me of some fun i had with my truck in August. I pulled 3 hay wagons from a field to the back end of my dads friends property, for burial. They were wooden and steel wagons. About as high as yours with hay up to the top of the front gate (H.S). The hay that was in the wagon was in there for 15+ years. It was so rotten, it was half hay half dirt. Thank god when he parked them he set the tires on wood planks, they just needed some air. LOL. I don't know what they weighed, my dads friend said it might be in the neighbor hood of 10- 15,000k but i dont know for sure. All i got to say it was it was long as hell. The dmax pulled it just fine.
> 
> You boss doesn't have a suggestion box?


The farm owner is a Ford guy. 

I estimate my weight in that pic to be 25-26,000lbs. 320 bales guessing at 50lbs each, they probably were heavier though then the wagons and truck.


----------



## Quality SR

Mark13;879632 said:


> The farm owner is a Ford guy.
> 
> I estimate my weight in that pic to be 25-26,000lbs. 320 bales guessing at 50lbs each, they probably were heavier though then the wagons and truck.


No he is a Chevy guy, why do you said that?

I asked him what he thought the wagons and the hay/dirt weighed. He said around 10- 15k ( not including the truck) but i dont know for sure.


----------



## Mark13

Quality SR;879647 said:


> No he is a Chevy guy, why do you said that?


You asked if my boss has a suggestion box due to owning a ford 6.0 instead of a dmax. My response was that the guy who owns the farm is a Ford guy so whatever he likes is what we get.

We do have a 12v cummins with 205k on it also, that things a peice of work  
Its amazing what 15yrs as a farm truck can do to something,lol


----------



## Mackman

Whats inside the tralier


----------



## Quality SR

Mark13;879652 said:


> You asked if my boss has a suggestion box due to owning a ford 6.0 instead of a dmax. My response was that the guy who owns the farm is a Ford guy so whatever he likes is what we get.
> 
> We do have a 12v cummins with 205k on it also, that things a peice of work
> Its amazing what 15yrs as a farm truck can do to something,lol


Oh ok i got it now. I feel bad for you. Any pictures of the Dodge hauling?


----------



## Quality SR

Mackman;879655 said:


> Whats inside the tralier


Nice bike.


----------



## Mark13

Quality SR;879657 said:


> Oh ok i got it now. I feel bad for you. Any pictures of the Dodge hauling?


I think I've got a pic on my phone of it, I'll see if I can get it on my computer.

The 12v Dodge.


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Mark13;879665 said:


> I think I've got a pic on my phone of it, I'll see if I can get it on my computer.
> 
> The 12v Dodge.


Does it have alot of power?


----------



## Mark13

TremblaySNOW;879749 said:


> Does it have alot of power?


About 160hp I beleive.


----------



## Quality SR

She dont look so bad. He last another 200k.


----------



## Nozzleman

Here's my summer toy.


----------



## mercer_me

TremblaySNOW;879749 said:


> Does it have alot of power?





Mark13;879759 said:


> About 160hp I beleive.


My friend has a 2006 Dodge 2500 Cummins and it's pussing out 500HP. He has a very expensive chip in it.


----------



## F350plowing

Mackman;879655 said:


> Whats inside the tralier


that is a he*l of a bike!! you must of plowed a lot of snow to pay for that!


----------



## Mark13

Quality SR;879779 said:


> She dont look so bad. He last another 200k.


The motor will last another 200k, the rest of the truck won't. Doors and rockers of the cab are well rusted cab corners are gone, frame is soft with holes in it, steering is like driving a boat, it's 3rd trans has problems, etc. But the radio works 



mercer_me;879888 said:


> My friend has a 2006 Dodge 2500 Cummins and it's pussing out 500HP. He has a very expensive chip in it.


A friend of mine who works at the farm and got me the job drives an 07 6.7 cummins with some goodies, makes a little over 500hp when he has the chip all the way up. He goes to me and asks "do you think my back tires are wearing faster then normal?" :laughing:


----------



## Mackman

F350plowing;880052 said:


> that is a he*l of a bike!! you must of plowed a lot of snow to pay for that!


LMAO its noy my bike. I was hauling it for a friend. That thing was 105,000. I couldnt afford the back tire on that thing.:laughing: You got to hear that 606 chevy run. Badass 640hp.


----------



## jayman3

Here are my plows that I will be using on my backhoes,that is one of the hoes that I pull with my truck.


----------



## 02powerstroke

I want that trailer


----------



## jayman3

I got a sweet deal on it it is a 25ft with tool box on it spare tire rub rail all around it 12 k axles,Around here it was 16500 went down to Shelbourne Ontario and got it for 10500 and they took my trade in.


----------



## snowman4

creativedesigns;874441 said:


> Heres what Im talkn' bout!  tymusic


Who's CASE?


----------



## JTownPlow

Sorry, I posted something in the wrong Thread.


----------



## cretebaby

Hayride anybody?


----------



## Eyesell

Mackman;880474 said:


> LMAO its noy my bike. I was hauling it for a friend. That thing was 105,000. I couldnt afford the back tire on that thing.:laughing: You got to hear that 606 chevy run. Badass 640hp.


Mackman, does your back get sore plowing in your truck, I plowed with a regular cab before and not being able to recline the seat made my back cramp up...:crying:


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS

Eyesell;880884 said:


> Mackman, does your back get sore plowing in your truck, I plowed with a regular cab before and not being able to recline the seat made my back cramp up...:crying:


x2 I drove a reg cab and My back hurt like sh**


----------



## Mackman

I never had any problems in a reg. cab. Im only 26 so maybe that has something to do with it.:laughing:

I never plowed with my 04 yet. But my last truck was a 96 reg. cab.


----------



## BSDeality

It wasn't pretty but the tree made the trip... survived the transplant too. Spruce was about 18' or so. Had to take some of the corners pretty wide. :laughing:


----------



## PTSolutions

the tree reminded me of our haul:

















bringing home the ASV:


----------



## creativedesigns

Lookin good Jay!  Are those the newly fabed mounts on the pushers the welder did, or the old ones from before?


----------



## powerstroker11

Buddy's of mine when we made a 6 hr trip one way to Buffalo NY to pick up a Farmall A


----------



## jayman3

creativedesigns;882596 said:


> Lookin good Jay!  Are those the newly fabed mounts on the pushers the welder did, or the old ones from before?


Ya the horst 4000 is the newly fabed mount,the other one is just something i fabed up quickly.


----------



## snowman4

creativedesigns;882596 said:


> Lookin good Jay!  Are those the newly fabed mounts on the pushers the welder did, or the old ones from before?


I guess your not going to answer my question?!

Who's Case??????


----------



## jayman3

snowman4;880775 said:


> Who's CASE?


 Sorry man I though I already posted your answer  That is the one that i use it is a 08 my other one is a


----------



## cretebaby

jayman3;883223 said:


> Sorry man I though I already posted your answer  That is the one that i use it is a 08 my other one is a


I think he was talking to Cre.


----------



## jayman3

:salute:


cretebaby;883274 said:


> I think he was talking to Cre.


:salute:


----------



## Case580M

What I haul with and what I haul


----------



## Case580M




----------



## powerstroker11

nice car and trailer!


----------



## thesnowman269

i want those mustangs. damn


----------



## snowman4

cretebaby;883274 said:


> I think he was talking to Cre.


Jay I'm surprised you out of all people didn't pick up on that. Ofcourse I was talking to Cre! Did you not see that red thing in his dump trailer? It didn't look like a Kubota to me


----------



## creativedesigns

Hey Case580M, heres pics of the S-10 project im workin on...


----------



## creativedesigns

snowman4;884245 said:


> Jay I'm surprised you out of all people didn't pick up on that. Ofcourse I was talking to Cre! Did you not see that red thing in his dump trailer? It didn't look like a Kubota to me


It was a Case Dx31 compact, back in 2004... Kept it for the season then switched it up for a Kubota B26. Ever since then, equipment life has never been better! lol


----------



## jayman3

snowman4;884245 said:


> Jay I'm surprised you out of all people didn't pick up on that. Ofcourse I was talking to Cre! Did you not see that red thing in his dump trailer? It didn't look like a Kubota to me


Ya sometimes I am a bit slow to catch stuff,but ya I did notice the case tractor,It took a bigger Kubota to replace the little case:laughing:


----------



## creativedesigns

Hey Jay! Just picked up 3 new trucks today! LMAO...


----------



## snowman4

creativedesigns;884285 said:


> Hey Jay! Just picked up 3 new trucks today! LMAO...


That's an old pic Cre! Those trucks have prolly all been replaced since! payup


----------



## snowman4

But it's nice to see you're looking forward to being a garbage man


----------



## jayman3

You done your jobs now,if so time to look for a sled to ride


----------



## snowman4

jayman3;884299 said:


> You done your jobs now,if so time to look for a sled to ride


That's what he can buy with that last pay cheque!


----------



## jayman3

I tried to sell him my PolyCaster but no go.They are nice trucks but they aren't SUPERDUTY'Swesport


----------



## snowman4

His new ones are! lol


----------



## abbe

salt dogg;874705 said:


> here is my personal truck.
> 
> and my work truckussmileyflag


hey what station are you at? i go to wentworth and am right next to the station on huntington ave


----------



## Case580M

creativedesigns;884250 said:


> Hey Case580M, heres pics of the S-10 project im workin on...


Very nice Creative!

Any pics of the rest of truck? SBC but what version and HP? Now thats LOW... I would be interested in seeing more of your project.

I built a new ranger with a supercharged 5.0 but was meant as a total sleeper. Dropped it a touch but left the outside appearance completely stock incl tires and wheels.

Current truck project is a torque monster for daily drivin'

Ranger


----------



## HitchC&L

I do some side work hauling cars, equipment, scrap metal, and building materials, as well as towing my own toys around.

A few pics of what Ive hauled


----------



## HitchC&L




----------



## abbe

Certianly get your moneus worth on that trailer. What size is it? and whats the gvw? ive been looking for something along those lines.


----------



## HitchC&L

Its a Cam Superline

83" x 16'

10K GVW

Bought it and it needed some work, I stripped it and repainted it, added d rings and the winch, built the sideboards. All around its been a great investment, makes things a lot easier.

Im in the market for a dump trailer now, I had a great deal on one, but it sold before I could buy it. Im looking for a 10 or 12K GVW, probably a 12', and Id like another Cam Superline, but Ive been looking at them all.


----------



## abbe

That is a nice unit. There was a gooseneck dump in VT that was like 18cu yds but it needed brakes on Craigslist a while back. Im in the market for both also now. Im down in RI and missed out on a great deal on a cam superline on Cape Cod by about 2 hours. Im looking for either i a 6x10 or a 6x12 either 7k or 10k gvw. Im really looking to not spend over 2500


----------



## HitchC&L

abbe;886872 said:


> That is a nice unit. There was a gooseneck dump in VT that was like 18cu yds but it needed brakes on Craigslist a while back. Im in the market for both also now. Im down in RI and missed out on a great deal on a cam superline on Cape Cod by about 2 hours. Im looking for either i a 6x10 or a 6x12 either 7k or 10k gvw. Im really looking to not spend over 2500


Yea, Im in the same boat, Im not looking to spend toooo much, I dont have a problem going through and re-doing alot of the trailer. Paint, brakes, a little welding, not a problem, and it gives me something to do haha. Id like a 14' to pull behind my truck, but I also will use it on the farm behind my tractor, where a 10' would maneuver better in the woods, so I think a 12' would be the right compromise.

All I had was a 7x12 Big Tex Utility trailer, and It worked for hauling sleds, tools, and debris around, but it didnt do what I needed it to do.

I had been looking for a good equipment trailer for about 2 years before I got the Cam, I traded 2 snowmobiles for a junk car hauler, and I hate using cheap tools/equipment, it wasnt worth it. I borrowed a 7K car hauler on and off for about a year while I was looking for mine, but borrowing sucks, and you always feel like a jerk.

I finally found the right deal on this one and went for it. So I figure Im just going to be patient again and the right dump trailer will fall into my hands, I dont need it as much as I needed the equipment trailer, so I have some time to wait, but it sure would make things a lot easier if I had it.

Ideally, I need my utility trailer, my equipment trailer, a 12' dump, a 16' - 20' enclosed, and a 4 place sled trailer before Im happy, but its looking like that wont be for quite some time haha.


----------



## JCPM

pulling my bobcat home after our false alarm.


----------



## ontario026

creativedesigns;884250 said:


> Hey Case580M, heres pics of the S-10 project im workin on...


Man, that S-10's not going to plow worth a *****.....


----------



## 02powerstroke

abbe;886872 said:


> That is a nice unit. There was a gooseneck dump in VT that was like 18cu yds but it needed brakes on Craigslist a while back. Im in the market for both also now. Im down in RI and missed out on a great deal on a cam superline on Cape Cod by about 2 hours. Im looking for either i a 6x10 or a 6x12 either 7k or 10k gvw. Im really looking to not spend over 2500


was that over at robert childs?


----------



## polska1

my hemi and chevy haulin


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Quick pic of one of mine.


----------



## Mackman

SullivanSeptic;971180 said:


> Quick pic of one of mine.


I wanna see the honey dipper damn it!!!!!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Compliments of "Uncle Eddie"..."The sh%@ters full Clark"


----------



## farmer101

love the pics guys. thought i should through mine out there too. its my 97 f150 pullin a 20ft trailer with a 1720 ford. the tractor aint pretty so dont laugh, but it runs great and gets the job done.


----------



## Mackman

SullivanSeptic;971242 said:


> Compliments of "Uncle Eddie"..."The sh%@ters full Clark"


Now thats what im talkin about.


----------



## mercer_me

SullivanSeptic;971242 said:


> Compliments of "Uncle Eddie"..."The sh%@ters full Clark"


:laughing: I love that movie.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Love the movie too. I think I memorized every line. Uncle Eddie is my idol!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kcress31

Here is a small load I hauled yesterday.


----------



## mercer_me

SullivanSeptic;971242 said:


> Compliments of "Uncle Eddie"..."The sh%@ters full Clark"


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Love it! And did you notice the jersey Clark had on! Ooooooh Yeah! Go Blackhawks


----------



## Rock Boat

here is some of the things i haul
25' Eliminator 250 Eagle XP 509ci 702hp 100mph







24' Enclosed American Hauler Trailer 1970 chevelle


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JohnnyU;874409 said:


>


I spy guages in that dodge? any modifications ?


----------



## rebelplow

I love the winch set up that you have on the trailer. I've been wanting to do to that to my trailer for a long time, but never knew what size winch to get. What kind of winch is that, and if you were to do another trailer would you do the same winch, or upgrade?



HitchC&L;886844 said:


> Its a Cam Superline
> 
> 83" x 16'
> 
> 10K GVW
> 
> Bought it and it needed some work, I stripped it and repainted it, added d rings and the winch, built the sideboards. All around its been a great investment, makes things a lot easier.
> 
> Im in the market for a dump trailer now, I had a great deal on one, but it sold before I could buy it. Im looking for a 10 or 12K GVW, probably a 12', and Id like another Cam Superline, but Ive been looking at them all.
> 
> View attachment 64741
> 
> 
> View attachment 64742
> 
> 
> View attachment 64743
> 
> 
> View attachment 64744
> 
> 
> View attachment 64746


----------



## dan67

we go year around except when working


----------



## K1500 4x4

haulin excavator back from the auction in CT.


----------



## 3bladz

Ford 8N with a Dearborn roadgrader and berm leveler attachment.


----------



## TremblaySNOW

*here's one*

just a trailer I builttymusic


----------



## pitrack

Old logo, at the dump.


----------



## sno commander

pitrack;973165 said:


> Old logo, at the dump.


thats a awesome picture nice truck and trailer too.


----------



## deere615

I think someone mentioned this a while back but that picture should get sent into the trailers manufacter- gaurenteed it would get out on their website or something. the sky looks so cool


----------



## sno commander

its amazing a picture taken at a dump looks so great. :laughing:
i agree that picture will go places. :waving:


----------



## bowtie_guy

for pleasure.



To make some $$$


----------



## abbe

is the bass boat hitched to your 5th wheel?


----------



## Quality SR

sno commander;973178 said:


> thats a awesome picture nice truck and trailer too.


I agree nice picture.


----------



## Mr.Markus

3bladz;972495 said:


> Ford 8N with a Dearborn roadgrader and berm leveler attachment.


That 8N is a beaut... First tractor I ever drove at 7years old. Let me know if you ever want to sell that.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My summer rig...


----------



## cretebaby

Mr.Markus;973617 said:


> My summer rig...


Hey just incase you didin't notice. You still have your head gear on.


----------



## Doakster




----------



## ultimateinc

work truck and summer toy!!


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

Doakster;973885 said:


>


something bout your stroker i just love hoss, looks great especially with the gooseneck!



ultimateinc;973910 said:


> work truck and summer toy!!


thats a beautiful looking boat you have there, wonder how many girlies it would take to fill er up


----------



## Mr.Markus

cretebaby;973637 said:


> Hey just incase you didin't notice. You still have your head gear on.


heh! This was a bushhog job for the county mid November.(notice the dormant grass in the back. Always prepared for snow and didn't want to move the plate. (You guys notice everything)


----------



## PTSolutions

hey Doakster, how do you like your Appalachian? Im going to be ordering a 19K deckover tag from them this week.


----------



## mdb landscaping

Heres a neat shot of a lace leaf japanese maple we transplanted this year.


----------



## mdb landscaping

Planting a few large trees......


----------



## mdb landscaping

Last one......Picking up one of our excavators.


----------



## show-n-go

I don't have any pics with these hooked up to our trucks but here is what we haul most of the time.


----------



## Mackman

Donzi 

The nicest boat made IMO.


----------



## Hysert

Here's my 03 dump with 50000 kms 7 ton dump trailer and 40hp kubota L39


----------



## 2005Chev

This is nothing like the boats but its a pic of the 6.0L hauling the toys home from a weekend up in the mountains


----------



## Doakster

ProTouchGrounds;974092 said:


> hey Doakster, how do you like your Appalachian? Im going to be ordering a 19K deckover tag from them this week.


I wouldn't classify it as a real heavy duty built trailer. It is a good all around trailer, and in expensive, but you get what you pay for. They use cheap paint, and the paint will chip off with in a few years, and the wiring is not water tight.

Decent all around trailer for the price, i think i paid 2500 for mine used and i've added most of the accessories on myself, winch, double jacks, tool box etc.


----------



## bowtie_guy

abbe;973579 said:


> is the bass boat hitched to your 5th wheel?


Me? just a 14' alum boat but yeah it's hitched to the back of the 5er. 

Another angle..


----------



## BoyneCityGuy

Hysert;974446 said:


> Here's my 03 dump with 50000 kms 7 ton dump trailer and 40hp kubota L39


hey nice lookin rig! quick question, how long is that trailer? looks like maybe a 12 footer? i am in the market for both a tractor and dump trailer, looking at a 14 foot, but would like to be able to get something like a 4400 deere in the box with a loader on. nice L39 too, i was looking at them too, how do you like it?

thanks!


----------



## Hysert

BoyneCityGuy;974757 said:


> hey nice lookin rig! quick question, how long is that trailer? looks like maybe a 12 footer? i am in the market for both a tractor and dump trailer, looking at a 14 foot, but would like to be able to get something like a 4400 deere in the box with a loader on. nice L39 too, i was looking at them too, how do you like it?
> 
> thanks!


Hey thanks yes it's a 12 foot trailer should have got a 14. The L39 is great..... 800hrs not a single problem!!! it's got front and rear quick couplers and aux. hydros.....I have a thumb and auger for the back and forks and a 4 in 1 bucket on the front, Just wish I could justify putting a cab on it...... the sims cabs look like c&$p and the laurin are $$$$$$$$ All in all that machine does just about everything I need it two.


----------



## BoyneCityGuy

Hysert;974808 said:


> Hey thanks yes it's a 12 foot trailer should have got a 14. The L39 is great..... 800hrs not a single problem!!! it's got front and rear quick couplers and aux. hydros.....I have a thumb and auger for the back and forks and a 4 in 1 bucket on the front, Just wish I could justify putting a cab on it...... the sims cabs look like c&$p and the laurin are $$$$$$$$ All in all that machine does just about everything I need it two.


thanks, yeah i was pretty sure i need to go 14', i am going to go gooseneck, and hopefully a PJ with a deck on the neck, so if i have an attachment on the back i can just set the bucket up there, or store pallet forks, a wheelbarrow, or whatever up top. should be a great trailer. as far as the cab goes, at least you have a sun shade as is, a cab would be sweet, but i know what you mean about the $$$$$.

did you modify the tailgate with the ramps or was that factory? what brand trailer is it?

sorry about the questions, i just want to learn as much as possible so i buy the best thing for the best price!


----------



## mercer_me

bowtie_guy;974726 said:


> Me? just a 14' alum boat but yeah it's hitched to the back of the 5er.
> 
> Another angle..


That must be fun to turn around. HAHA


----------



## Mysticlandscape

All sorts of toys.


----------



## Hysert

BoyneCityGuy;974847 said:


> thanks, yeah i was pretty sure i need to go 14', i am going to go gooseneck, and hopefully a PJ with a deck on the neck, so if i have an attachment on the back i can just set the bucket up there, or store pallet forks, a wheelbarrow, or whatever up top. should be a great trailer. as far as the cab goes, at least you have a sun shade as is, a cab would be sweet, but i know what you mean about the $$$$$.
> 
> did you modify the tailgate with the ramps or was that factory? what brand trailer is it?
> 
> sorry about the questions, i just want to learn as much as possible so i buy the best thing for the best price!


Yes I notched the gates for the boom and built a loader rack... I have my 12 inch bucket mounted to the tralier.... and installed rear removable jacks to take the load off the tongue when loading and unloading. Having the dump is great....


----------



## BoyneCityGuy

Hysert;974933 said:


> Yes I notched the gates for the boom and built a loader rack... I have my 12 inch bucket mounted to the tralier.... and installed rear removable jacks to take the load off the tongue when loading and unloading. Having the dump is great....


looks good man, you have set it up nice for what you need it to do, i like that. i was borrowing a dump last summer, but when i had it more than the owner, i figured it was time to sack up and buy one, because you are right, they are REAL nice


----------



## ryde307

Back to the Donzi's Here is my boat at the Minneapolis boat show. My dad was killed in a work accident in 03 and we won a bling my boat contest and the boat was restored here is a pic and a link to the story. It is a 74 Donzi hornet they were only around 100 of these built in a 8-10 year period. Most spent there life running drugs around florida. http://www.startribune.com/sports/outdoors/13998996.html?page=2&c=y


----------



## ultimateinc

running drugs in florida with that ? hope there not hitting big waves or trying to out run cost guard. not knocking your boat its nice but all the drug boats iv seen are atleast 38 or bigger with twins or trips. love boating season altho with this crappy winter dont know if ill be boating as much as i would like this summer


----------



## ryde307

late 60's and 70's i tried to find the story about it but couldnt. Something along the lines f donzi starting out very small then the givt bought them for the drug smuggling issue then going back to there own.


----------



## show-n-go

Mackman;974320 said:


> Donzi
> 
> The nicest boat made IMO.


I agree



ryde307;974989 said:


> Back to the Donzi's Here is my boat at the Minneapolis boat show. My dad was killed in a work accident in 03 and we won a bling my boat contest and the boat was restored here is a pic and a link to the story. It is a 74 Donzi hornet they were only around 100 of these built in a 8-10 year period. Most spent there life running drugs around florida. http://www.startribune.com/sports/outdoors/13998996.html?page=2&c=y


I remember reading about this on the donzi forums



ryde307;975230 said:


> late 60's and 70's i tried to find the story about it but couldnt. Something along the lines f donzi starting out very small then the givt bought them for the drug smuggling issue then going back to there own.


Yep, they were used for alot of illegal stuff and the founder of Donzi,Cig and a few others died(was murdered) because of some bad things with those people.


----------



## ryde307

Cool that you heard about it. I am happy with some of what they did and very unhappy ith some other stuff. The motor was the original vette 350 but then was stroked to 383 match blue printed cams carb exauhst so on. It was replaced. Not bad but wish it was rebuilt and refreshend not replaced. They also moved the steering back to right hand drive which really upset me the most. I loved having a left hand drive boat. They built a cabin of sorts under the bow which is nice, A nice stereo, subs, amps and tv were added. A fair amount of fiberglass work and such. The paint job is garbage. The graphics were pulled off as soon as it left the show and so on. The trailer was custom made for the boat which is really nice since the old one was shot.

Sorry for basically one long run on sentance but I just kept listing what I thought of as I typed.
I will try to get some more pics of the finished product.
Show-n-go do you like your zx's? I have been looking at them for a while. What size are they? and what type of water are you using them on?


----------



## bowtie_guy

Recovery mission Saturday afternoon/night.

06 Dodge ram, cummins. Clutch went on a buddy while driving it back to town from picking it up down south. Went down and picked it up for him, approx 3.5 hrs one way. Rolled over some scales at a local truck stop. 20,300lbs.

Found some real nice snow storm on the way home but kept it between the banks and make it fine. Return trip took longer due to road conditions.



Kept it on the trailer untill Sunday afternoon. While unloading.


----------



## GMCHD plower

bowtie_guy;983760 said:


> Recovery mission Saturday afternoon/night.
> 
> 06 Dodge ram, cummins. Clutch went on a buddy while driving it back to town from picking it up down south. Went down and picked it up for him, approx 3.5 hrs one way. Rolled over some scales at a local truck stop. 20,300lbs.
> 
> Found some real nice snow storm on the way home but kept it between the banks and make it fine. Return trip took longer due to road conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> Kept it on the trailer untill Sunday afternoon. While unloading.


GM products always have to save the MOPAR. haha lol


----------



## PTSolutions

whats the gross combined weight rating on your 2500HD? not trying to call you out im just curious. i havent really checked ours, but ours isnt a dually and its an ext cab short bed so the wheel base is different. our f350 has a gcvwr of 23,000. and with the trailer and asv it puts it right about 22,700.


----------



## schmol

Hysert;974446 said:


> Here's my 03 dump with 50000 kms 7 ton dump trailer and 40hp kubota L39


I Have always wondered why contractors such as yourself buy and use a dump trailer for equiptment hauling when a dedicated float would work so much better, considering you already have a dump truck for hauling gravel and mulch. I'm not being critical of you I, have just always wondered this cause i see it quite often.


----------



## BSDeality

schmol;984043 said:


> I Have always wondered why contractors such as yourself buy and use a dump trailer for equiptment hauling when a dedicated float would work so much better, considering you already have a dump truck for hauling gravel and mulch. I'm not being critical of you I, have just always wondered this cause i see it quite often.


you can put a lot more weight on a trailer than you can in a small dump.


----------



## schmol

BSDeality;984051 said:


> you can put a lot more weight on a trailer than you can in a small dump.


That is very true, but then why have the dump body? Wouldn't a READING utility box be good so you could have a place for tools and other job materials?


----------



## BSDeality

schmol;984067 said:


> That is very true, but then why have the dump body? Wouldn't a READING utility box be good so you could have a place for tools and other job materials?


I never said I agree with having a small dump. I don't own one for that very reason, you can put more weight in a straight P/U. We have a utility body we are putting together now, can't wait for it to be on the road.


----------



## schmol

BSDeality;984069 said:


> I never said I agree with having a small dump. I don't own one for that very reason, you can put more weight in a straight P/U. We have a utility body we are putting together now, can't wait for it to be on the road.


We have always had pickups with caps for the reason of tool storage. We have four pickups, but seven trailers, every one has a sole purpose. I thought about getting a small dump as my next truck but underbody tool boxes would never hold everything that I need.


----------



## snocrete

schmol;984043 said:


> I Have always wondered why contractors such as yourself buy and use a dump trailer for equiptment hauling when a dedicated float would work so much better, considering you already have a dump truck for hauling gravel and mulch. I'm not being critical of you I, have just always wondered this cause i see it quite often.


I have a good friend in the landscape biz. He swears by having both (dump & dump trailer) And I have seen how he is setup & the type of work he does(small - med size landscape renovations), and it works really well for him. I have seen where he has pulled up to a job, dropped guys and everything off(unload dump/dump trailer) they need to get started....then in "1 trip" with his dropside 1 ton dump & dump trailer, go get what is needed to do that job - mulch,CA-6,pavers,weed fabric,plants,etc,etc.....I would like to have a dump trailer, but just dont really have that much use for one.


----------



## bowtie_guy

ProTouchGrounds;984023 said:


> whats the gross combined weight rating on your 2500HD? not trying to call you out im just curious. i havent really checked ours, but ours isnt a dually and its an ext cab short bed so the wheel base is different. our f350 has a gcvwr of 23,000. and with the trailer and asv it puts it right about 22,700.


It's actually a 3500 srw, gcwr on my truck for a gooseneck is 23,300lbs. Comes right out of the manual. A regular tow behind though is 22,000lbs.  Same specs for a 2500hd though providing they have a duramax but under maximum trailer weight it shows 12,000lbs for the 2500hd and then15,400lbs for the 3500srw.

13,260lbs is the weight of the truck and trailer.


----------



## Hysert

schmol;984079 said:


> We have always had pickups with caps for the reason of tool storage. We have four pickups, but seven trailers, every one has a sole purpose. I thought about getting a small dump as my next truck but underbody tool boxes would never hold everything that I need.


Hey there guys I use the dump for several reasons float/ dump less insurance (equitment sitting is equitment not making money) plus what if the job changes and requires hauling with this setup, truck and trailer I'm good for 11 ton of materal how much can you move with your pickup????? as for locking tools up?? truck, trailer stays indoors at night!!!!!!!! I always bring my spectra laser and what ever I need for the job, underbody box always has, sockets, wrenches, straps, chains, rain gear, boots etc.... plus I always have my 72" combination (4 in 1) bucket, forks and auger in the back of the dump bed of the truck! so I don't have to take two trips.... seems logical to me... Guess it all depends on what kind of work your into....


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Hey MysticLandscape, I just realized that skidsteer you had in one of your pics had Colemans name on it. Were you just renting it or did you do some work for him? A friend of mine had major contracts with him for years.


----------



## PTSolutions

> It's actually a 3500 srw, gcwr on my truck for a gooseneck is 23,300lbs. Comes right out of the manual. A regular tow behind though is 22,000lbs. Same specs for a 2500hd though providing they have a duramax but under maximum trailer weight it shows 12,000lbs for the 2500hd and then15,400lbs for the 3500srw.
> 
> 13,260lbs is the weight of the truck and trailer.


i actually meant to say ours is not a diesel not "dually", i saw that yours was a srw, pretty rare for a chevy. i would think that gcvwr would be the same regardless if your towing a tag or gooseneck as it would be the maximum weight the truck would be able to handle braking wise.

anyways, i had to upgrade the hitch on my 350 from the stock class 5, 2" to a Curt Class 5, 2.5" with a max trailer weight rating of 18,000. i think our 2500hd is rated to a max of 12,500 tow behind, but thats what the hitch is rated for. its just a 6.0L with the 4.10 rear.


----------



## schmol

Hysert;984642 said:


> Hey there guys I use the dump for several reasons float/ dump less insurance (equitment sitting is equitment not making money) plus what if the job changes and requires hauling with this setup, truck and trailer I'm good for 11 ton of materal how much can you move with your pickup????? as for locking tools up?? truck, trailer stays indoors at night!!!!!!!! I always bring my spectra laser and what ever I need for the job, underbody box always has, sockets, wrenches, straps, chains, rain gear, boots etc.... plus I always have my 72" combination (4 in 1) bucket, forks and auger in the back of the dump bed of the truck! so I don't have to take two trips.... seems logical to me... Guess it all depends on what kind of work your into....


Hauling 11 tons with a 3500 dump and dump trailer is crazy, we get the big trucks to deliver for us if it more than 6 tons we need.


----------



## show-n-go

ryde307;975520 said:


> I will try to get some more pics of the finished product.
> Show-n-go do you like your zx's? I have been looking at them for a while. What size are they? and what type of water are you using them on?


My zx is a 28, the zr is a 38.. we love the boats but are not in love with Donzi as a company, If you buy a zr have every test in the world done on it before you buy. I can't elaborate to much on why since we a in a legal battle with donzi over the boat.

Btw you should try to get your boat down to Lake cumberland for the Donzi owners rally. 
It's the weekend before memorial day. Pm me if you need more details.


----------



## Hysert

schmol;985471 said:


> Hauling 11 tons with a 3500 dump and dump trailer is crazy, we get the big trucks to deliver for us if it more than 6 tons we need.


Ya so do I.....Your asking why I use a dump/float???? well its easier then calling in a dump truck $75-95/hr plus dumping fees, and waiting...... Oh right Sorry you would go home a pick up 1 of your seven trailers set up for that specfic job right!!!!!!And your calling me crazy. You must be a labour and haven't earned your opperator wings yet......


----------



## schmol

Hysert;985695 said:


> Ya so do I.....Your asking why I use a dump/float???? well its easier then calling in a dump truck $75-95/hr plus dumping fees, and waiting...... Oh right Sorry you would go home a pick up 1 of your seven trailers set up for that specfic job right!!!!!!And your calling me crazy. You must be a labour and haven't earned your opperator wings yet......


No need to be all bend outta shape there bucko, I asked a question in relation to why you use a dump trailer _AS_ a float. While it looks like a magned for the MTO with the booms hanging off both ends, it seems you find it the best way to run your business, whatever scrambles your eggs. We have in the past tried using one trailer for multiple uses and decided to go a different route with separate trailers with a dedicated use. While I do many lobor intensive job, I am by no means a laborer. Think what you will.


----------



## EFI

Mysticlandscape;974869 said:


> All sorts of toys.


I see you have'nt met Trooper McGrath yet , in the black Expedition .


----------



## Mysticlandscape

SuperdutyShane;985165 said:


> Hey MysticLandscape, I just realized that skidsteer you had in one of your pics had Colemans name on it. Were you just renting it or did you do some work for him? A friend of mine had major contracts with him for years.


Rented it for a project at my buddies camp in Freedom.


----------



## AiRhed

Nothin but Hot lead in the truck and Hot laidies in my party barge.....


----------



## 87chevy

Now that's bad ass


----------



## deere615

Holy cow luckly you had a cover for alll that. What brand pontoon? My buddys got like an 1988 with the top like that but with no steering wheel. Their is only like one company now that makes them with the top you can go up on


----------



## AiRhed

Finding a company to make the "double decker" as they called em in our day is pretty tough. I think Premier still makes one, with a lake slide to boot! Ours is a 1978 Kennedy pontoon with original 95 horse Evinrude motor. Been in the family since day one. Things a friggen champ. Sister once threw a party on it where the "men" put gas in the 2-cycle reservoir and ran it for 20 min before running out of gas from what we call the gas tank. Still runnin strong.



> Holy cow luckly you had a cover for alll that


Nah, not where we were at. That's a sandpit in a pretty remote location in Norther MN. The stuff in the bed ain't nothin. The real fun was still in the cab when that pic was taken. Missin is the JP rifles LRP07, DPMS LR260, MP5 Clone, Smith .600 nitro express mag, and Colt Commander. That is some pure all american second amendment fun right there.


----------



## deere615

Yeah I can't remember the name but I know it was all "Decked" out lol steering wheel on top spiral staricase slide and something like a 200hp outboard


----------



## AiRhed

200HP and a spiral staircase. Friend must be Hugh Heff!


----------



## z400

Couple pics of my biggest payload. 
Replacing the 26 footer with a 50 footer.


----------



## awddsm1

Cordova by any chance?


----------



## z400

No. 

First one is from Muncie last year at the Nostalgia Nationals and the second picture is older then the first and from Bunker Hill.


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Here's some from a long time a go


----------



## Mysticlandscape

EFI;985835 said:


> I see you have'nt met Trooper McGrath yet , in the black Expedition .


I have heard of him lol. Why do you say that?


----------



## BoyneCityGuy

*what im haulin'*

heres my JD 4310 and PJ dump!

and before anyone says anything on how the truck sits, it is on an incline in the drive there, when on flat ground it sits great! wesport


----------



## chevyman51

my superviser races a nostalgia car


z400;988433 said:


> No.
> 
> First one is from Muncie last year at the Nostalgia Nationals and the second picture is older then the first and from Bunker Hill.


----------



## kyler

TremblaySNOW;1033586 said:


> Here's some from a long time a go


Hey man what size is that blue trailer? Got any more pics of it from the underside? I know you built it, so i was just curious.


----------



## ontario026

AiRhed;987835 said:


> 200HP and a spiral staircase. Friend must be Hugh Heff!


200HP? that's nothin, I'm a Princecraft dealer, I could order you a 29' triple pontoon boat with a 375hp 496 Big block in it with a Bravo 3 dual prop outdrive! Just a single decker tho...


----------



## JCI Trans

Heres a couple pics i found, the first is my 14' enclosed work trailer, the second is my friends CAT 226B that i borrowed to do some grading at our yard. Sorry about the last one, we were just coming in from a memorial day BBQ on the water and i snapped a quick cell phone pic. Its a little grainy but you get the idea.


----------



## EFI

Mysticlandscape;1033992 said:


> I have heard of him lol. Why do you say that?


Because you were running beyond a 10kgvw trailer and I've seen you a month ago in Plaistow NH and you had no DOT # on the blue F-350 .I was right beside you in a 09 Black F-450 at the lights by Grand Rental . He has been nailing SRW F-350 left and right on the north shore and he lives on 114 ,495 , 95 and 133-97 .I know alot of guys who have been arrested by him for being non compliant .


----------



## Mysticlandscape

EFI;1034195 said:


> Because you were running beyond a 10kgvw trailer and I've seen you a month ago in Plaistow NH and you had no DOT # on the blue F-350 .I was right beside you in a 09 Black F-450 at the lights by Grand Rental . He has been nailing SRW F-350 left and right on the north shore and he lives on 114 ,495 , 95 and 133-97 .I know alot of guys who have been arrested by him for being non compliant .


hahaha great I am going up 95 tomorrow so that makes me a lot more confident I travel 95 every weekend in the summer and I have been stopped by numerous state troopers and nobody has ever said boo to me. I will have to get a DOT number. I am going to do some more lettering to my truck so I will do it then. Hopefully I don't run into him before that, and that trailer is 10k lbs not 12k.


----------



## TremblaySNOW

kyler;1034035 said:


> Hey man what size is that blue trailer? Got any more pics of it from the underside? I know you built it, so i was just curious.


It has a 16ft deck, & I'll look on my laptop for under pictures, I don't think I do,
but I'm shur I have some when I built it (frame)


----------



## kyler

I know you said it was 6' wide, is that exactly 6'? do you wish you went wider? Can you fit most pieces of equipment on the 6'? Sorry for all the questions but i am building myself a 14'-6" tandem and I am undecided on the width. Thanks man!


----------



## EFI

Mysticlandscape;1034476 said:


> hahaha great I am going up 95 tomorrow so that makes me a lot more confident I travel 95 every weekend in the summer and I have been stopped by numerous state troopers and nobody has ever said boo to me. I will have to get a DOT number. I am going to do some more lettering to my truck so I will do it then. Hopefully I don't run into him before that, and that trailer is 10k lbs not 12k.


I guess you've been lucky .His partner had 2 Landscape trucks with trailers over this morning after the rest stop south bound in Salisbury on I-95. Dont forget to get a dot health card too , you'll need one .


----------



## Mysticlandscape

EFI;1034517 said:


> I guess you've been lucky .His partner had 2 Landscape trucks with trailers over this morning after the rest stop south bound in Salisbury on I-95. Dont forget to get a dot health card too , you'll need one .


I got that covered and everything else. Only thing is my DOT number and the trailer is over 10k, this is the only time I am towing it so hopefully I can evade him this one time. Might have to take old route one.


----------



## tojay22

a few of my trailers. my 20' 26' and my 30'.


----------



## PTSolutions

very nice, i ride arctic cat quads, we are actually going for a ride the end of the month, trails officially open on the 15th.

that last trailer, is it from beckley trailer? i saw one exactly like that on their site.

last summer:

















this year:


----------



## PTSolutions

and this is what goes on it:


----------



## F350plowing

^^^^ you have some nice stuff that truck is awesome


----------



## creativedesigns

Protouch, Get some heavy duty D-rings welded to the floor of the float trailer. Thats what u need to attach chains & load binders to. Not the rails. 

That would be deemed an unsafe load.


----------



## PrecisionSnow

creativedesigns;1035743 said:


> Protouch, Get some heavy duty D-rings welded to the floor of the float trailer. Thats what u need to attach chains & load binders to. Not the rails.
> 
> That would be deemed an unsafe load.


The rails are engineered for that, Creative.


----------



## creativedesigns

PrecisionSnow;1035763 said:


> The rails are engineered for that, Creative.


LOL.

The rails are for vertical 2x4's to frame for higher walls (for leaf waste ect...)

D-rings I have are rated 20,000lbs. Whats gonna hold more secure when ya have a backhoe on the trailer?

I used to attach my chains around rails in the past, until I was told to do it the right way. Now I understand why my rails are all mangled!


----------



## nridler




----------



## AiRhed

Niiiiiiice....nice. That's a sweet unlimited.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Good looking Rig nridler.
Robert


----------



## nridler

Thanks guys. The truck ran a lot better when I had it tuned and had the DPF off. Tranny wasn't very happy though.


----------



## tojay22

ProTouchGrounds;1035723 said:


> very nice, i ride arctic cat quads, we are actually going for a ride the end of the month, trails officially open on the 15th.
> 
> that last trailer, is it from beckley trailer? i saw one exactly like that on their site.
> 
> thanks! the last trailer is a haulmark. i had it painted to match a harley f250 truck we have. i got it from a dealer in michigan.


----------



## powerstroker11

2010 Cam Superline 6X10


----------



## BoyneCityGuy

nice little dump trailer! whats it going to be mainly used for? i just got a new 83" x 14' PJ gooseneck...i cant begin to say how great it has been in the few times i have used it so far...very handy! what size axles did you get?


----------



## powerstroker11

BoyneCityGuy;1035909 said:


> nice little dump trailer! whats it going to be mainly used for? i just got a new 83" x 14' PJ gooseneck...i cant begin to say how great it has been in the few times i have used it so far...very handy! what size axles did you get?


im gonna be using it for getting wood to heat the house and if i need topsoil or item 4 then itll be used. 6k each axle


----------



## BoyneCityGuy

sounds like a great investment! they sure do make unloading easy!


----------



## TremblaySNOW

tojay22;1035602 said:


> a few of my trailers. my 20' 26' and my 30'.


Is that reflective tape on your door?


----------



## tojay22

TremblaySNOW;1035968 said:


> Is that reflective tape on your door?


kinda looks like it in the pics but its a sticker from the factory that comes on the Harley Davidson edition that say "power stroke turbo diesel"


----------



## 87chevy

creativedesigns;1035771 said:


> LOL.
> 
> The rails are for vertical 2x4's to frame for higher walls (for leaf waste ect...)
> 
> D-rings I have are rated 20,000lbs. Whats gonna hold more secure when ya have a backhoe on the trailer?
> 
> I used to attach my chains around rails in the past, until I was told to do it the right way. Now I understand why my rails are all mangled!


So your telling us that every flatbed trailer is unsafe and all the loads are inproperly chained?

Well the 30,000 pound tractors we haul seem to stay where they are when they're chained down with the chain looped around the rail...


----------



## creativedesigns

87chevy;1036103 said:


> So your telling us that every flatbed trailer is unsafe and all the loads are inproperly chained?
> 
> Nah, not at all. Never said every??
> 
> Well the 30,000 pound tractors we haul seem to stay where they are when they're chained down with the chain looped around the rail...
> 
> 30,000lbs tractor? LMAO, I'd love to see that pic!
> Haven't u heard of D-rings...use'em. :salute:
> Just because you think something is right, doesn't mean it really is. And rail chaining is a big no-no.


......................


----------



## rob_cook2001

creativedesigns;1036116 said:


> ......................


I am curious why you THINK rail chaining is a big no-no?? I have been hauling equipment this way since I was 16. I agree D rings are nice but not needed. The oilfield companies around here haul JD 410's every day and chain to the rail.


----------



## creativedesigns

rob_cook2001;1036129 said:


> I am curious why you THINK rail chaining is a big no-no?? I have been hauling equipment this way since I was 16. I agree D rings are nice but not needed. The oilfield companies around here haul JD 410's every day and chain to the rail.


Simple answer! The rail metal is thin, wayy weaker that a heavy duty D-ring & contains no engineered strength. If a heavy machine were to tip-off in an accident, it would most likely bend/twist the rail mount right off.

Just going by whats Safe! :salute:


----------



## rooferdave

I did not haul it as I did not think my 6 ton dump would do! The boat is mine though, but I had to pull the windshield and the canopy... even then it is still 14' high!
That trailer is wild, expands/contracts to width of boat, as well the hydraulics lift the boat off its stands, and to top it off it is airride!!


----------



## the new boss 92

kind of dark but you can still see! the trailer with the truck weighed about 7500.

sorry bout the blurry pic's, thats my monte when i was bringing it home. it had no motor no trans that weight was about 4500 with the trailer.


----------



## thesnowman269

You need some air bags in the back or something my friend, that thing is squating like crazy


----------



## the new boss 92

i know im looking for 2500 springs, thies one are worn out any was.


----------



## snowman4

rob_cook2001;1036129 said:


> I am curious why you THINK rail chaining is a big no-no?? I have been hauling equipment this way since I was 16. I agree D rings are nice but not needed. The oilfield companies around here haul JD 410's every day and chain to the rail.


Hey Rob

This is the internet.

Your statement is pretty relative.

But glad to know you have been chaining since you were 16. Sounds like a long time. I hope you are looking forward to your 18th birthday?!

:laughing:


----------



## thesnowman269

the new boss 92;1036349 said:


> i know im looking for 2500 springs, thies one are worn out any was.


It would be kind of interesting to do that with the front aswell no? having a 2500 shortbed? wesport hell why not go 3500 springs?


----------



## the new boss 92

If I recall right they are shorty then 2500 springs witch means I have to move all the spring perches and stuff.


----------



## Mark13

rob_cook2001;1036129 said:


> I am curious why you THINK rail chaining is a big no-no?? I have been hauling equipment this way since I was 16. I agree D rings are nice but not needed. The oilfield companies around here haul JD 410's every day and chain to the rail.


I'd agree with you. Instead of looping around the rail though I drop the chain thru the "C" channel welded to the side of the trailer then bring the hook back around and hook it to the top of the "C" channel. Never had a problem with it.



the new boss 92;1036363 said:


> If I recall right they are shorty then 2500 springs witch means I have to move all the spring perches and stuff.


3/4ton leaf springs should bolt right onto your truck as long as they are from a short bed 3/4ton. 1tons would also as long as they are from a shortbed also. And the torsion bars are all the same length.

My truck has 3/4 or 1 ton leaf springs and 1 ton torsion bars.


----------



## rob_cook2001

snowman4;1036350 said:


> Hey Rob
> 
> This is the internet.
> 
> Your statement is pretty relative.
> 
> But glad to know you have been chaining since you were 16. Sounds like a long time. I hope you are looking forward to your 18th birthday?!
> 
> :laughing:


Funny snow man. Thanks for telling me this is he internet, Now I know why nobody reads my post-it-notes that I stick on the screen.
I am 24. 
And Mark I hook the same way you do.


----------



## snowman4

rob_cook2001;1036437 said:


> Funny snow man. Thanks for telling me this is he internet, Now I know why nobody reads my post-it-notes that I stick on the screen.
> I am 24.
> And Mark I hook the same way you do.


I'm glad you know what I mean!

Cheers


----------



## Alaska Boss

Well,.. let's see,... I haul sleds all the time,.. for riding & ballast,....

Moving the skid steer around,....

Dragging broken/wrecked parts-rigs home,...

Moving the skid steer again,....

Firewood, firewood & more firewood,....

and that's just a start,.... wesport


----------



## Mackman




----------



## PTSolutions

the deckover is from appalachian trailer, i looked at beckley for enclosed but ended up getting a stealth from buckeye trailer.

i cant weld d rings to the floor b/c its an all wood deck, and i wont be able to weld them to the side rails b/c of the stake pockets and rub rail. there are ALOT of stake pockets and the rub rail is very thick. this distributes the load across the length of the side channel very well. ive only seen trailers with stake OR d rings, and i know that your supposed to chain to the inside of the rub rail only, never outside. i run the chains through the top of a stake pocket and then up and hang the hook so gravity pulls it down.


----------



## ctd992500

Mackman your truck is absoultly beatiful !!


----------



## thesnowman269

Mackman;1036909 said:


>


My question to you is why dont you have airbags in the back? you already have the onboard compressor for it.


----------



## Mackman

ctd992500;1037096 said:


> Mackman your truck is absoultly beatiful !!


Thanks..... Thats not even a good pic of it. Take alook in my album.



thesnowman269;1037097 said:


> My question to you is why dont you have airbags in the back? you already have the onboard compressor for it.


Well i really dont do much towing. Plus what i do tow the truck handles fine without air bags. But i do have a set of helper springs I'm going to put on one of these days. Only cuz of the salt spreader. I want the salt running off the top and the truck to sit right.


----------



## creativedesigns

Mackman, Wheres ur tailgate??!!! :waving:


----------



## the new boss 92

mack man, that stock hight on your truck?


----------



## Mackman

creativedesigns;1037179 said:


> Mackman, Wheres ur tailgate??!!! :waving:


I just put it back on after i took the tornado out.



the new boss 92;1037343 said:


> mack man, that stock hight on your truck?


No it is lifted 2.5in in the back and 2in in the front


----------



## the new boss 92

cause i know the older 350's sat higer then the new ones, but your driveshaft is on a bit more of an angle then stock


----------



## Brandon29

Here is my duramax doin what it does best.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Frandon29;1038070 said:


> Here is my duramax doin what it does best.


.............. Hauling a light load??? JK, good looking D-Max.


----------



## Mackman

That is a great looking D-Max. Im not a chevy fan at all. But if i was going to own one, it would look just like that. Love the black.


----------



## Brandon29

Mackman;1038167 said:


> That is a great looking D-Max. Im not a chevy fan at all. But if i was going to own one, it would look just like that. Love the black.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks man. Believe it or not its a really dark blue. Everyone always says its black. I love the color.


----------



## Brandon29

rob_cook2001;1038123 said:


> .............. Hauling a light load??? JK, good looking D-Max.


Yea its not really working her but o well. Thanks man!


----------



## Mackman

Now that i look hard i can see the blue. Still a great looking truck.


----------



## Brandon29

Mackman;1038183 said:


> Now that i look hard i can see the blue. Still a great looking truck.


Thanks. I wasn't sure about getting the diesel but after having it awhile I'm glad I did. Good looking ford. There is just something about reg cab fords that body style that I like. Good looking rig.


----------



## thesnowman269

Frandon29;1038070 said:


> Here is my duramax doin what it does best.


Being a Trailer jack??  jk Very nice truck


----------



## Mackman

Frandon29;1038185 said:


> Thanks. I wasn't sure about getting the diesel but after having it awhile I'm glad I did. Good looking ford. There is just something about reg cab fords that body style that I like. Good looking rig.


Thanks

Realmen drive reg cabs anyway. lol Right snowman tell him


----------



## Brandon29

Mackman;1038205 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Realmen drive reg cabs anyway. lol Right snowman tell him


Hey Hey now! I have 1990 k3500 454 reg cab long box and a 2000 k3500 350 reg cab long box. I drive my 90 everyday to work. I love the ol girl. The ext cab is more for the long trips. lol Now your going to say something bc they arent fords right? hahahahaha :laughing:


----------



## Mackman

Frandon29;1038242 said:


> Hey Hey now! I have 1990 k3500 454 reg cab long box and a 2000 k3500 350 reg cab long box. I drive my 90 everyday to work. I love the ol girl. The ext cab is more for the long trips. lol Now your going to say something bc they arent fords right? hahahahaha :laughing:


Its all out of fun


----------



## thesnowman269

Mackman;1038205 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Realmen drive reg cabs anyway. lol Right snowman tell him


Reg cab is the only way to go!


----------



## 87chevy

creativedesigns;1036116 said:


> ......................


http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?ohid=5668744

It's actually 36,000 unballasted. But you get the point


----------



## PTSolutions

equipment for small seeding job at my church,

RC100-10,100
Harley Rake- 2,000
Trailer- 5,200
Total- 17,300 lbs

fords integrated trailer brake is just plain awesome, i have a tekonsha p3 in our 2500hd that works great, but the seamless operation of the Fords system is unbelievable. I havent gotten to try chevy's new system yet so dont jump down my throat, just givin experience with what ive used.


----------



## the new boss 92

nice looking rig protouch, doesnt seem to reallymine the weight either! i would recomend strapping the skid down though!!!:


----------



## rob_cook2001

I need that new trailer lol. Did you ever put bags on your truck Protouch?


----------



## PTSolutions

Lol i just moved the skid down the street mayb 1000 feet and its a 25mph street to but dont tell! Nope haqvnt gotten the bags on yet did our hd needed em more as its loaded down with grass clippings and the mowing trailer, not to mention its a chevy so it needs the help...


----------



## rob_cook2001

Grass clippings, sound heavy HAHA.
Robert


----------



## PTSolutions

maybe not heavy, but when it starts to turn after a day or so, phew! it stinks!


----------



## rob_cook2001

Your right about that.


----------



## PTSolutions

the new enclosed:


----------



## the new boss 92

you have some badass stuff protouch!


----------



## mpsplowguy

here is my 99f250 in summer mode


----------



## mpsplowguy

sorry here's my 99S.D. with a 28ft. carver on back


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Here's some that I have


----------



## Mark13

Tremblay, how's that tripple axle on such a short trailer work for general use and turning? Looks like a pita for me with lots of tire scrub?


----------



## ajslands

What's the max load you can haul with an f250 diesel long bed?

I had 3300 lbs of flagstone in it the other day but it wasn't squatting, so just wondering??


Oh and I'll post some pics later.


----------



## PTSolutions

that is one beautiful deere tractor!


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Mark13;1050052 said:


> Tremblay, how's that tripple axle on such a short trailer work for general use and turning? Looks like a pita for me with lots of tire scrub?


it can hold alot of weight, its 25ft long with 6000# axle empty it weighs 3400#pounds
& I can keep tires the the F-ing thing but good trailer LOL:laughing:


----------



## TremblaySNOW

ProTouchGrounds;1050075 said:


> that is one beautiful deere tractor!


Thanks, complement appreciated I alway try to keep them clean.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Scout Trailer. Way heavier than you can think.


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Whats in it?


----------



## SnowMatt13

The scouts.....


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

TremblaySNOW;1050091 said:


> Whats in it?


Everything Including the Kitchen sink. We have industrial shelves in there that adds a lot of weight. Then on the nose we have 4 portable pick-nick tables that are made of 3/4" ply. Bout 15 tents,Dining fly, cooking supplies, food, personal gear, propane tanks. stoves. It adds up fast and every time we clean it out we can't justify getting rid of anything.


----------



## show-n-go

Taking the boat to gas stations is a breeze with the turning radius of this truck.


----------



## cold_and_tired

A few of mine.


----------



## TremblaySNOW

cold_and_tired;1050112 said:


> A few of mine.


That a sweet float you have their, nice truck 2 Congratstymusic


----------



## Brandon29

ProTouchGrounds;1050075 said:


> that is one beautiful deere tractor!


Arent they all? haha


----------



## 20Silverado05

Just another derby car for this summer..


----------



## EGLC

20Silverado05;1050455 said:


> Just another derby car for this summer..


i love your truck!


----------



## PTSolutions

are those duragrapplers? if so how do you like them? im looking to get a set as a summer tire for my truck. i will be doing alot of road driving and towing so i dont need anything to aggressive. i have the kl71's for that.


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Here somthing you don"t pull everday:laughing:


----------



## 20Silverado05

ProTouchGrounds;1050493 said:


> are those duragrapplers? if so how do you like them? im looking to get a set as a summer tire for my truck. i will be doing alot of road driving and towing so i dont need anything to aggressive. i have the kl71's for that.


Yes they are, Ilike them alot . i've had them for two years and tow alot with them and still good tread left on them


----------



## WilliamOak

20Silverado05;1050455 said:


> Just another derby car for this summer..


Voltex bar? How do you like it?


----------



## 20Silverado05

WilliamOak;1050631 said:


> Voltex bar? How do you like it?


Yes $300 and i love it . well worth the money


----------



## TremblaySNOW

20Silverado05;1050632 said:


> Yes $300 and i love it . well worth the money


You payed $300 for your light bar


----------



## 20Silverado05

TremblaySNOW;1050721 said:


> You payed $300 for your light bar


Sure did had it three years and no problems at all.


----------



## PTSolutions

i have a 29" voltex led bar on my 350 and a 37" bar on my brothers 2500HD. for what you pay, under 300 for either bar, i think they are worth the money.

video of the 37" bar:


----------



## TremblaySNOW

ProTouchGrounds;1050799 said:


> i have a 29" voltex led bar on my 350 and a 37" bar on my brothers 2500HD. for what you pay, under 300 for either bar, i think they are worth the money.
> 
> video of the 37" bar:


Very nice light man, I'v seen some of those lightbars costing from $1000 2 $1500 & up
good job on finding that dealtymusic


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Here's a picture I took the other day.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Those light bars are nice. Just not a huge fan of the flash patterns, guess I'm just more of a strobe light guy.


----------



## Pushinsnow

My show truck 94 chevy s-10


----------



## VBigFord20




----------



## JohnnyU

WOW Nico, that thing IS still alive!!

Was Chubfest last weekend?


----------



## VBigFord20

JohnnyU;1069475 said:


> WOW Nico, that thing IS still alive!!
> 
> Was Chubfest last weekend?


Yes and yes. Chubfest X was this past weekend, and the town bike did well. I've moved it from my uncles, to my cousins farm, to my boss's place, then to ZMan's for a while, and finally to my warehouse in the past 2.5 years, but in all that time we finally got it back to life.

It ran great and wheeled hard, but my steering is shot and so are my ball joints and u-joints in the d-44. Im going to pull the front suspension and redo it all soon.

She will be bigger and stronger by next season.

Back in the shop. See the CJ poking around back in the corner. I'm going to take a brake from the trucks for a month and try to get the 442 back on the road for a few weeks before the snow hits.


----------



## Sawboy

At the Pontiac Nationals


----------



## deere615

VBigFord20;1069813 said:


> Yes and yes. Chubfest X was this past weekend, and the town bike did well. I've moved it from my uncles, to my cousins farm, to my boss's place, then to ZMan's for a while, and finally to my warehouse in the past 2.5 years, but in all that time we finally got it back to life.
> 
> It ran great and wheeled hard, but my steering is shot and so are my ball joints and u-joints in the d-44. Im going to pull the front suspension and redo it all soon.
> 
> She will be bigger and stronger by next season.
> 
> Back in the shop. See the CJ poking around back in the corner. I'm going to take a brake from the trucks for a month and try to get the 442 back on the road for a few weeks before the snow hits.
> ]


you ever take that thing to yankee lake?


----------



## VBigFord20

deere615;1069823 said:


> you ever take that thing to yankee lake?


No, its not set up for bogs, its set up for rocks and hills. With the 4:56 gears and the low range pushing the Iroks it crawls. Id just sink it in the deep mud.


----------



## tbrownell

PabstBlueRibbon;1050090 said:


> Scout Trailer. Way heavier than you can think.


heck yes they are - we custom ordered ours and the salesman tried to talk us out of trailer brakes on that short of a trailer. I'm glad we ordered them.


----------



## Brandon29

Here is my dmax pulling my 90 chevy. We had a double truck pull last weekend. First pull was paw paw and then later at night went to Mendota IL. Had a blast. My duramax had no problem haulin the truck at all. My buddy was haulin his with his cummins and my dmax walked all over it.


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Frandon29;1070506 said:


> Here is my dmax pulling my 90 chevy. We had a double truck pull last weekend. First pull was paw paw and then later at night went to Mendota IL. Had a blast. My duramax had no problem haulin the truck at all. My buddy was haulin his with his cummins and my dmax walked all over it.


Very nice trucks, chevy all the way


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Making the new ford work:laughing: (pulls better then the 6.5)


----------



## Triple L

TremblaySNOW;1070923 said:


> Making the new ford work:laughing: (pulls better then the 6.5)


Isnt this like the 4th time you've posted that pic in this thread?

Heck its just on the last page to top it off HAHAHAHA ....................................


----------



## rob_cook2001

Hauling some rounds out of the field a few weeks ago. I think the bales off that field averaged about 1310lbs.
Robert


----------



## rob_cook2001

Moving my 7400 the other day.


----------



## Matson Snow

Im hauling Cement......


----------



## TrentM90

hauling a drum off of one of the mixer trucks i drive , worn out. estimated weight of about 6 k.


----------



## Triple L

I'd say that trailers about worn out to..... Those tires sure dont look straight to me...


----------



## PTSolutions

a 331 rental with a 12" tooth and 39" grading bucket.


----------



## TrentM90

Triple L;1071273 said:


> I'd say that trailers about worn out to..... Those tires sure dont look straight to me...


They dont look straight because of the way its sitting , but the trailer is a 2000 , and its been pulled atleast 350 miles per month since new , and seen every month of salt in MN since new. So yes , I could use a new trailer but in this economy it doesnt pay to go buy a new one.


----------



## mercer_me

ProTouchGrounds;1071277 said:


> a 331 rental with a 12" tooth and 39" grading bucket.


My uncle has a 5' tilt grading bucket on his Link Belt 2700 and it works wicked good. He gets more work with his grading bucket than his regular digging bucket.


----------



## sidthss

Towing the mill home with the bobcat to unload.


----------



## dirt digger

come on Dodge guys...wheres the representation???


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Hauling Corn out of our bins this last spring before the flood!








This guy was hauling corn till he blew his front steer and put her in the rhubarb! Lucky he didn't roll!


----------



## TremblaySNOW

dirt digger;1071656 said:


> come on Dodge guys...wheres the representation???
> 
> Nice strobes, what kind are they?


----------



## EGLC

TremblaySNOW;1071716 said:


> dirt digger;1071656 said:
> 
> 
> 
> come on Dodge guys...wheres the representation???
> 
> Nice strobes, what kind are they?
> 
> 
> 
> i bet tir3s or similar
Click to expand...


----------



## dirt digger

Whelen Vertex's in the 4 corners then I went the "cheaper" BULL LED's in the grill and 2 by my license plate on the back....they do a pretty good job, I am impressed with them. They were from A&W and only like $50 each


----------



## TremblaySNOW

dirt digger;1071850 said:


> Whelen Vertex's in the 4 corners then I went the "cheaper" BULL LED's in the grill and 2 by my license plate on the back....they do a pretty good job, I am impressed with them. They were from A&W and only like $50 each


Very Cool, Good choice


----------



## mercer_me

Dirt Digger, that is an awsome looking Dodge.


----------



## dirt digger

thanks guys i love her...i had a serious battle earlier this year with myself about whether to trade it on a 2011 F250 or Dodge 2500 but i just can't bring myself to part with it...the 5.9 is incredible and the look of the truck turns heads everywhere...i have gotten a few notes on the windshield asking me if i would sell it but i just can't bring myself to do it


----------



## Jelinek61

dirt digger;1071656 said:


> come on Dodge guys...wheres the representation???


All you need now is some towing mirrors on that Dodge. Awesome


----------



## dirt digger

everyone always says that....i don't really care for them...granted they look a little better then the blobs that are there... to me they just don't serve a point and i can't justify spending $500 to get a set of them


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

Hers a couple shots,,,,


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

few more......


----------



## the new boss 92

is that little green car a repo, never seen that before


----------



## the new boss 92

dirt digger;1073184 said:


> everyone always says that....i don't really care for them...granted they look a little better then the blobs that are there... to me they just don't serve a point and i can't justify spending $500 to get a set of them


i just love dodges towing mirrors, they are expensive. my buddy has a f250 with the smaller mirrors on it and it drives me crazy when i drive it.


----------



## M & MD Lawn

TremblaySNOW;874419 said:


> The Chevy should be pulling the dodge LOL.
> 
> Just kiding nice trucks.


I was thinking the same thing:salute:, nice didge tho!


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

Well here's a chevy towing a dodge  The little car was AAA it broke down on the freeway.


----------



## Jelinek61

dirt digger;1073184 said:


> everyone always says that....i don't really care for them...granted they look a little better then the blobs that are there... to me they just don't serve a point and i can't justify spending $500 to get a set of them


Yeah, you got a point...still [email protected] truck man


----------



## kyler

Pulled this rental on my buddies trailer. machine i think was 7200lbs and the trailer was around 3800-4000....truck handled it like a champ...


----------



## PTSolutions

seems a bit much for a half ton, i guess if your not doing it regularly.

anyways, someone posted a pic of hauling a mill and reminded me of when we moved a bridgeport for my uncle. he used to work at the MTD plant here before it was bought by Shiloh MFG. he bought some equip during the transition and sold it to a buddy of his that owns a machine shop that i used to work at as well. We did alot of parts machining for JOY mining company.


----------



## the new boss 92

kyler;1073481 said:


> Pulled this rental on my buddies trailer. machine i think was 7200lbs and the trailer was around 3800-4000....truck handled it like a champ...


nice truck, whats the trick tonat making your truck sag with 11k on a half ton?


----------



## cretebaby

the new boss 92;1074154 said:


> nice truck, whats the trick tonat making your truck sag with 11k on a half ton?


That's an easy one.

Zero tongue weight.


----------



## the new boss 92

never works for me though, and i have a half tone no matter how i load it it goes right to the ground.


----------



## Triple L

the new boss 92;1074280 said:


> never works for me though, and i have a half tone no matter how i load it it goes right to the ground.


Excavators are probally my favorite thing to tow... They always tow nice cause you can get the tounge weight right on...
This is not nearly the most this truck has ever towed but probally the most common thing I've hauled this year distance wise...


----------



## kyler

No there was about 1000-1200 lbs of tongue weight. I have keys, Add-a-leafs and edelbrock shocks that are pretty stiff so it handles the weight pretty well. The truck has 10k lbs towing capacity and has the 6.0 liter so it handles the weight just fine. Its got a class 5 hitch on it also. Thanks for the compliments guys...so far the only regret about the truck is its not a diesel.

I'll try to get pics of the skid steer and the 8.5' x 20' enclosed i pull around sometimes.


----------



## Mackman

My last job. Pulling a 53ft landoll.


----------



## kyler

Here are some granite blocks i grabbed from one of my construction jobs. I calculated about 7000 lbs of granite on my trailer which i think weighs around 1500-1700...




























This load probably had about 1700 lbs of tongue weight....


----------



## kyler

About 3200 lbs of granite block in the bed of the truck...handled like a champ and wasn;t on the bump stops yet....


----------



## PTSolutions

thats gotta be the stiffest sprung half ton ive ever seen! lol. around here they are dragging their bumpers just thinking about a load.

great looking truck btw!


----------



## kyler

Thanks man.

Its pretty equally sprung to a stock 3/4 ton gm truck as my buddy had the same load of granite in his bed about 3200lbs and they were equally squating....heres a picture of his truck with 3000 lbs of granite in the truck with his empty 20' x 8.5' enclosed behind it...


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

John Deere baby


----------



## rob_cook2001

Good looking B, is it a 44,45?


----------



## JDWalkbehind

Wesley's Lawn;1080354 said:


> John Deere baby


Very cool i just bought a 51 B a month ago, do you do tractor pulls with it or is it just a toy?


----------



## JDWalkbehind

rob_cook2001;1080356 said:


> Good looking B, is it a 44,45?


its a 47 or newer because of its pressed steel frame


----------



## Mark13

the new boss 92;1074280 said:


> never works for me though, and i have a half tone no matter how i load it it goes right to the ground.


Add some stiffer leaf springs from a 3/4 or 1 ton. That's what I had on my 98, helped alot.

That's a nice looking B. We've got 41, unrestored in pretty decent shape.


----------



## Jelinek61

Wesley's Lawn;1080354 said:


> John Deere baby


Awesome roll back, lets see some pics of the whole truck. Its an M2 Freightliner right?


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Wesley's Lawn;1080354 said:


> John Deere baby


John Deere All daway:salute:


----------



## DeereFarmer

Very nice B. I could find some work for that.


----------



## poolboy

Haulin the toys


----------



## theonlybull

haulin' a little M for a neigbour









usually haulin' tail









or water


----------



## Jelinek61

What brand is that first fire rescue truck? ^^^^^ It looks pretty futuristic


----------



## tyler.premier




----------



## BoyneCityGuy

^^^Nice truck!! i have one almost an exact twin to it, dont see many one tons in that color around here...keep on truckin my friend


----------



## 93redneck150

*hauling adventures*

My F-250 Hauling firewood, My F-250 hauling 1951 farmall H and 8 foot bush hog for a side mowing job. my 1957 farmall 450 morning after restoration was completed heading to a show along with my 1948 farmall cub that i restored at age 12, a 1949 farmall cub that i picked up for a project on the way home from breakfast one sunday.. a 1948 john deere A that followed me home the same day, green is not my color but wanted the loader for the H.
Dave


----------



## 93redneck150

*more hauling adventures*

my f-350- Hauling a 4 passenger mule, set of steel skidsteer tracks, a meter matic xl topdresser and a set of forks out of the companies yard in North Carolina. Hauling 6 2500-3000 lbs bags of ground rubber and a groomer to the shop, only had to go 6 miles. My dually with the ten-ton trail king, believe it or not it pulls easier than our smaller deck over. Hauling the stake rack from work after it lost a brake line. And last but not least the dually with the 304cr mini ex.
Dave


----------



## 93redneck150

Also before anyone catches it, i do chain or strap everything, if somethings not tied down, i probally just loaded it and stopped for a pic or am just getting ready to unload.


----------



## Jelinek61

93redneck150;1084529 said:


> Also before anyone catches it, i do chain or strap everything, if somethings not tied down, i probally just loaded it and stopped for a pic or am just getting ready to unload.


Nice pictures. Do you guys do artificial turf and stuff like that? The ground rubber, top dresser, and all that stuff seems like stuff you would need to do jobs like that.


----------



## 93redneck150

Yes the company i work for does artificial turf fields.


----------



## Nozzleman

Jelinek61;1083700 said:


> What brand is that first fire rescue truck? ^^^^^ It looks pretty futuristic


The cab is a Spartan Furion cab and chassis. Spartan makes cab and chassis' and sells to most of the fire apparatus manufacturers who then complete the pump and hose body's. Many apparatus company's also make there own cab's but some don't hence the Spartan. Another chassis company is HME which I belive is a spinoff of the old Henrickson Motor Co.

Several of the fire apparatus chassis have taken a futuristic look including the above Furion, E-One Quest, Pierce Quantum and others. Me, I like old school rigs. Nothing like and old Maxim or Ward Lafrance with a 671 Detroit screaming under the engine cover.


----------



## lude1990

first haul after putting bumper hitch on
2 tons of sand 1000 pounds of cement and about 1000 pounds of equipment



As soon as it gets outta the shop im going to get it ready for a plow


----------



## DeereFarmer

Wow, I bet that U-Haul trailer was way overloaded!


----------



## randomb0b123

Lawn Enforcer;875484 said:


> Some brush!


yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa dodge with sprint car stickers on it cant beat that hahahaha ive got 2 and theyve both got pics of the winged warriors all over them


----------



## M&M Services

The 03 with the Case 1845 and a half skid of bricks in the bed








The 97 doing a little bit of work


----------



## lude1990

DeereFarmer;1084982 said:


> Wow, I bet that U-Haul trailer was way overloaded!


just a lil bit but not too bad and the ford 6.9 pulled it like it was nothing it was about 7000 lbs is what i was pulling. I own a fence construction company.


----------



## the new boss 92

m&m wanna sell the ford in the spring for the right price?


----------



## M&M Services

Which 1? PM me and we will talk! xysport


----------



## Brandon29

A Ford pullin a Chevy now thats not right! haha jk 

Nice trucks M&M. Looks like they get well taken care of but still worked


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

lude1990;1085038 said:


> just a lil bit but not too bad and the ford 6.9 pulled it like it was nothing it was about 7000 lbs is what i was pulling. I own a fence construction company.


do you live in Mt. Prospect IL? I know I have seen the OBS around here


----------



## lude1990

Omaha Nebraska. Ill get more pics as i go along. I have to get the trailer wiring all fixed cause the plug is all messed up. And when i tow a gooseneck trailer ill post it up too.


----------



## DeereFarmer

lude1990;1085038 said:


> just a lil bit but not too bad and the ford 6.9 pulled it like it was nothing it was about 7000 lbs is what i was pulling. I own a fence construction company.


I used to work for U-Haul and those 6x12 open trailers can hold a lot of weight. U-Haul has them way under-rated.


----------



## lude1990

DeereFarmer;1085439 said:


> I used to work for U-Haul and those 6x12 open trailers can hold a lot of weight. U-Haul has them way under-rated.


If i had to guess they are about 10k gvw cause they trailer squatted but not as bad as what i thought.


----------



## IPLOWSNO




----------



## DeereFarmer

lude1990;1085500 said:


> If i had to guess they are about 10k gvw cause they trailer squatted but not as bad as what i thought.


I know they have 7K pound axles, but I'm not sure what the rest of the trailer can do. If I remember correctly U-Haul has them rated a 4K GVW. I know for a fact I've had 6500 pounds in them of scrap metal and the trailer didn't even squat an inch.wesport


----------



## GMCHD plower

Hauling my uncles boat to storage....


----------



## rusty_keg_3

99 K2500 towin a 93 Surbrban (both were destroyed by the tornado)


03 Silverado k3500 Haulin Mowers


Then then 2 or th3 95 Suburban (this was after the tornado, we had no trucks so were using this, its all we had at the time)... And the 09 Silverado 3500 HD pullin the camper.


----------



## Spudman

*Potato Handling Equipment*

Today I hauled this potato elevating conveyor from our farm in Canton, ME, to another farm in Exeter, ME. This is just one of the pieces of our potato grading line coming back to Exeter for the shipping season. Gross weight was 13,120 lbs.

Tomorrow I'll be headed down to bring back our optical sorter.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Spudman;1090359 said:


> Today I hauled this potato elevating conveyor from our farm in Canton, ME, to another farm in Exeter, ME. This is just one of the pieces of our potato grading line coming back to Exeter for the shipping season. Gross weight was 13,120 lbs.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll be headed down to bring back our optical sorter.


I do have to say, for a yota thats a nice looking truck!


----------



## ajslands

GMCHD plower;1090365 said:


> I do have to say, for a * yota* thats a nice looking truck!


That looks more like an RTD2 or a Darthvader!


----------



## 2005_Sierra

dad haul's this with his 08 2500HD


----------



## mercer_me

Spudman;1090359 said:


> Today I hauled this potato elevating conveyor from our farm in Canton, ME, to another farm in Exeter, ME. This is just one of the pieces of our potato grading line coming back to Exeter for the shipping season. Gross weight was 13,120 lbs.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll be headed down to bring back our optical sorter.


Awsome pictures Spudman. You have one of the best looking Tundras in Maine next to mine. Honestly I think your Tundra is the best looking Tundra in the world IMO.


----------



## Spudman

GMCHD plower;1090365 said:


> I do have to say, for a yota thats a nice looking truck!


Thanks man; I try to make my trucks unique. Not too over the top, but a little different. I definitely need some new tires, though.



mercer_me;1090468 said:


> Awsome pictures Spudman. You have one of the best looking Tundras in Maine next to mine. Honestly I think your Tundra is the best looking Tundra in the world IMO.


Thanks, Mercer. I'm not sure that I have the nicest truck though. Check out the video in this link. The guy who owns the truck is from Levant, it is sick. TRD supercharger, TRD dual exhaust and C.A.I., long-tube headers, custom tuned ECM, front and rear ARB air lockers, RoadArmor bumpers front and rear, custom drilled Centerline Wheels, RollingBigPower grille, Bushwacker flares.


----------



## mercer_me

Spudman;1090482 said:


> Thanks, Mercer. I'm not sure that I have the nicest truck though. Check out the video in this link. The guy who owns the truck is from Levant, it is sick. TRD supercharger, TRD dual exhaust and C.A.I., long-tube headers, custom tuned ECM, front and rear ARB air lockers, RoadArmor bumpers front and rear, custom drilled Centerline Wheels, RollingBigPower grille, Bushwacker flares.


That Tundra is awsome. Seriosly though, I truely think your Tundra is the best *LOOKING* Tundra in the world. I don't like trucks that have alot of chrome and acsesories, but your truck has just enough to make it look perfect IMO.


----------



## randomb0b123

a 1978 jeep j10 and a 1968 ford f100


----------



## TremblaySNOW

2005_Sierra;1090379 said:


> dad haul's this with his 08 2500HD


Very nice car, whats the wheels for on the trailer?


----------



## Jelinek61

TremblaySNOW;1091192 said:


> Very nice car, whats the wheels for on the trailer?


The casters are probably for when he goes over a driveway apron or down/up a steep hill. The casters spin instead of scraping the beaver tail of the trailer.


----------



## 2005_Sierra

Jelinek61;1091226 said:


> The casters are probably for when he goes over a driveway apron or down/up a steep hill. The casters spin instead of scraping the beaver tail of the trailer.


you are correct, the beaver tail on the trailer is a bit to long and drags going in and out of the driveway.


----------



## randomb0b123

93redneck150;1084520 said:


> My F-250 Hauling firewood, My F-250 hauling 1951 farmall H and 8 foot bush hog for a side mowing job. my 1957 farmall 450 morning after restoration was completed heading to a show along with my 1948 farmall cub that i restored at age 12, a 1949 farmall cub that i picked up for a project on the way home from breakfast one sunday.. a 1948 john deere A that followed me home the same day, green is not my color but wanted the loader for the H.
> Dave


those tractors are awesome


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

A pic of my craigslist find, Yamaha Tri-Moto 175 on my 4x6 trailer


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

One more for now, towing the 360 sprint car to the track for the final race of the year.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Nice sprint car! Wish there was more sprint racing around here.


----------



## Alpha Property

one of my good friends races a 360 with the ESS and SOS series, Travis Cunningham. they were at the Little Vally, Brewerton and Brockville races the last few weeks, although those tracks are quite a haul for you


----------



## randomb0b123

sweeeeeet sprint thats awesome i got to see the outlaws twice at eldora this year i love watching them


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Thanks! Just to make sure you know, I don't drive (wish I did though!) The car is piloted by Jason Tostenson, we raced at Jackson Speedway in Jackson, MN, Redwood Speedway in Redwood Falls, MN, and a stop at Knoxville Raceway in August. I sponsor the car and I'm on the pit crew, and I'm also the marketing director. Check out the website....
www.team1hd.com


----------



## randomb0b123

that is really cool i hope some day i can race them. i wanted to go to knoxville nationals so bad this year but couldnt because of work. maybe next year


----------



## M&M Services

Frandon29;1085114 said:


> A Ford pullin a Chevy now thats not right! haha jk
> 
> Nice trucks M&M. Looks like they get well taken care of but still worked


Thank you sir, don't let the pics fool you they are both babied hahaha j/k


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

randomb0b123;1092380 said:


> that is really cool i hope some day i can race them. i wanted to go to knoxville nationals so bad this year but couldnt because of work. maybe next year


Yeah, very cool machines. We raced a regular Saturday night show, August 28 this year and finished 12th (I think) at Knoxville, not bad for having a junk car and the driver's first time at Knoxville...


----------



## lude1990




----------



## DeereFarmer

Brought home my new toy today!!!!:


----------



## PTSolutions

about 12-13,000 lbs of techobloc srw units.


----------



## Kollerman

Bringing the old work car to the junkyard.


----------



## suzuki0702

Frandon29;1038070 said:


> Here is my duramax doin what it does best.


like a rock.....

bahaha i could resist


----------



## ss502gmc

My daily type of load.


----------



## TremblaySNOW

ss502gmc;1121046 said:


> My daily type of load.


I'm assuming that you haul for actions?


----------



## DeereFarmer

How do you like the 8.1 ss502? I want one so badly, but they are hard to find... then there is the gas mileage problem


----------



## ss502gmc

I haul for anyone with $$$. Lol but I usually stay within 300 miles from home. And I love my 8.1 it pulls like a diesel but gas is a killer when towing heavy but with it tuned Im getting 13.8 mpg on the highway while empty which for me is heavenly. Lol I still want a D-Max then I can get 13 mpg while pulling 18,000lbs.


----------



## BTRBLDR

hauled this once for a friend. 20,000lbs


----------



## randomb0b123

FORDS as usual, no suprise silly 460 would not run, had to drag a mustang (ford) the same day but no pics of that


----------



## DeereFarmer

What tires do you have on your W250?


----------



## randomb0b123

285 75 16 bfg all terrains e.... i thought about buying the rims and tires off that f250 parts truck but there those silly 16.5s so after those tires are worn out 16.5s are becoming obsolete other than running hummer tires


----------



## mc1

one of my cans


----------



## DeereFarmer

randomb0b123;1131247 said:


> 285 75 16 bfg all terrains e.... i thought about buying the rims and tires off that f250 parts truck but there those silly 16.5s so after those tires are worn out 16.5s are becoming obsolete other than running hummer tires


Wow, they look a lot bigger than 285s, I was thinking atleast 35s or 37s. must be the dog bowl hubcaps (which look really good IMO). Good call on not going with the 16.5s. My buddy got roped into a set of 16.5s off Craigslist for a "steal" according to him but couldn't get tires for them.:laughing:


----------



## randomb0b123

hahahahahaha yes somebody likes them those are just the original steelys i didnt want to ruin my american racing outlaws so i put these on and immediatly was getting hated on for having hideous rims i thought it was funny im like they bother you that much wow i know theyre not as nice as the alloys but now im going to just leave them on to spite all of you and make you look at them more:bluebounc:redbounce


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Just installed 2 brand new 8000Ib axles & 4 brand new 12ply tires & and rims on the 16ft dump, & recently put a 3'' leveling kit on the f-350, 
P.S the truck is clean because the truck hasn't bin used in winter yet


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Dually and trailer look great! Don't forget the reflective tape on the trailer to keep the MTO happy.


----------



## weareweird69

Ill play...

My Lightning home from Carlisle









Borrewed a Skid Steer









My brothers 81 CJ7









My 4210 tractor


----------



## weareweird69

Had to get my F350 down in Norfolk VA.


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Very nice looking ford, That skid steer looks a little heavy don't you think ?


----------



## weareweird69

TremblaySNOW;1189864 said:


> Very nice looking ford, That skid steer looks a little heavy don't you think ?


Yes, it was a TAD heavy...:laughing:

I only went about two miles with it thankfully. any farther and id have gotten a bigger trailer.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Hauling my buddy's 04 F250 to the dealer because of bad injectors and a dead Fuel injection control module!


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Thetres one of the tractor that pulled the gooseneck the truck was on.. Can't get the other2 pics to load..


----------



## J&R Landscaping

See if this works..

http://www.powerstroke.org/forum/at...you-tow-pic-thread-2011-01-04_03-28-13_10.jpg

http://www.powerstroke.org/forum/at...ou-tow-pic-thread-2011-01-04_03-28-23_298.jpg


----------



## nymustang50

Dont tow anything with the bronco any more since my new truck my dodge.. Normal basis of tows for it is just the jet ski and my friends case. But I do make money towing sometimes.. Heres one thing I towed with my dodge that was pretty cool I thought. 38 ft Cig Top Gun 14k lb towed it from up in Vermont to Long Island to bring to auction house for my tow truck company.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

One of my lighter mowing days!
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5069900&l=657344a832&id=831753426


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Here's the loaded pic!!


----------



## pjnlandscape

My 190 Sea Ray Signiture!


----------



## TremblaySNOW

The black wheels look very nice on your truck, good choice.


----------



## Mark13

nymustang50;1189979 said:


> Dont tow anything with the bronco any more since my new truck my dodge.. Normal basis of tows for it is just the jet ski and my friends case. But I do make money towing sometimes.. Heres one thing I towed with my dodge that was pretty cool I thought. 38 ft Cig Top Gun 14k lb towed it from up in Vermont to Long Island to bring to auction house for my tow truck company.


Awesome boat.

Was your truck repainted at one point? All the badges are in the wrong places.


----------



## nymustang50

Well the cummins badge was moved due to the fender flares and the other ones I never really noticed lol. Maybe its a 2003 thing? I dont know.


----------



## TremblaySNOW

nymustang50;1190859 said:


> Well the cummins badge was moved due to the fender flares and the other ones I never really noticed lol. Maybe its a 2003 thing? I dont know.


were is it suppose to be?


----------



## nymustang50

TremblaySNOW;1191057 said:


> were is it suppose to be?


Same spot just up higher on the door I'm guessing?


----------



## Mark13

nymustang50;1191076 said:


> Same spot just up higher on the door I'm guessing?


The Ram 2500 badge should be just a bit above halfway up the door.
And the Cummins badge is just slightly moved but for the flare.


----------



## 2005_Sierra

J&R Landscaping;1190042 said:


> Here's the loaded pic!!





J&R Landscaping;1189949 said:


> Hauling my buddy's 04 F250 to the dealer because of bad injectors and a dead Fuel injection control module!


Who's lowboy and tractor is that in the pics?


----------



## nymustang50

Mark13;1191081 said:


> The Ram 2500 badge should be just a bit above halfway up the door.
> And the Cummins badge is just slightly moved but for the flare.


Huh.. Maybe the previous owner felt like moving it down idk i'll have to ask him next time I see him. All I have to say is it doesn't bother me I think it looks good where it is..


----------



## rjlucas4th

Here is a few pics hauling atv's back from an auction in Cincinnati. The first are of my old truck, 2500HD Dmax with airbags and a 40ft BigTex and the 3rd is my new Dually Dmax with a 30ft BigTex. The first pics I crossed the scales at 27kwesport


----------



## 87chevy

Mark13;1191081 said:


> The Ram 2500 badge should be just a bit above halfway up the door.
> And the Cummins badge is just slightly moved but for the flare.


The Ram logos look like the new style. So maybe the prev owner upgraded and didnt put em back in the right spot


----------



## JCI Trans

RJ, why did you go with a larger truck and a smaller trailer? Just curious, both rigs look great, i love the shot of the 2500hd with the 40'.


----------



## DGODGR

Here's a few. The loader is being delivered to a job in NM; The excavator in the yard the night before an expected storm (that's why the dump bed is up) and the skid loaded and ready to go to work (ready for the same storm but earlier that day), also at the yard.


----------



## ff1241

Medical students out of the end of my parent's driveway. She was talking on the phone and tried to back into my parents driveway to turnaround. She ended up being a friend of one of the guys on the fire dept. so we hung out that night at the fireman's picknic that night.


----------



## racingnplowin

Sprint Cars


----------



## weareweird69

I was hauling topsoil today lol


----------



## DGODGR

weareweird69;1192889 said:


> I was hauling topsoil today lol


How does that A35 handle in the snow?


----------



## weareweird69

DGODGR;1192915 said:


> How does that A35 handle in the snow?


Think Icy roads, smoothed by a zamboni, in a twin turbo Ford GT.

:laughing:

They sent us home at 3 today because if you touched the brakes, it sent you into a 6 wheel slide.


----------



## DGODGR

weareweird69;1192920 said:


> Think Icy roads, smoothed by a zamboni, in a twin turbo Ford GT.
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> They sent us home at 3 today because if you touched the brakes, it sent you into a 6 wheel slide.


Bummer. That is what I thought though. I want to bid a job that will require moving over 20,000 yds and I was thinking of renting some ORTs. I'm sure tire chains would help but may be cost prohibitive. If the ground stays frozen I may be able to get away with OTRTs. We already have chains for those.


----------



## weareweird69

well, you just need a dozer to take care of the roads.


----------



## DGODGR

It is on a golf course. I haven't decided if I want to try to drive across frozen grass or build up a road, that's going to end up freezing, and will have to be picked up while it may still be frozen. 
I see that you are in PA. By chance are you building frac. pads?


----------



## weareweird69

Nope, making Route 70 Wider.


----------



## DeereFarmer

racingnplowin;1192813 said:


> Sprint Cars


Nice setup!


----------



## mercer_me

I know it's not very impresive. But, it's my 2004 Arctic Cat 500 4x4 in the bed of my 2010 Toyota Tundra. Sorry for the poor quality picture.


----------



## WilliamOak

rjlucas4th;1191809 said:


> Here is a few pics hauling atv's back from an auction in Cincinnati. The first are of my old truck, 2500HD Dmax with airbags and a 40ft BigTex and the 3rd is my new Dually Dmax with a 30ft BigTex. The first pics I crossed the scales at 27kwesport


What wheels are on the srw cc?


----------



## IC-Smoke

ZD and BX loaded up









Friends mini









My 2001 twin turbo cummins









under hood


----------



## IC-Smoke

R&R 714VDC trailer









62 dodge M37 









Thule 3 way dump trailer haulin' some scrap


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

racingnplowin;1192813 said:


> Sprint Cars


Very cool! What sanction do you guys run out there? The team I work for runs ASCS in the midwest.


----------



## Alpha Property

Lawn Enforcer;1193308 said:


> Very cool! What sanction do you guys run out there? The team I work for runs ASCS in the midwest.


I got friends that tour with the ESS's and the SOS 360 sprint car group tymusic


----------



## Tosa93F250

My Quad loaded in the bed for it's first and shortest trail ride ever. Broke my wrist an hour after getting to my destination









49 50# bags of salt on a pallet









2200lbs of rock for the pond in my dad's back yard(You can see him in the garage unloading the edging from the trunk of his car)









In the end I made 4 trips moving rock/bricks for the pond and the total weight was somewhere around 7k lbs.

BTW my F150 is only rated for 1390lbs of payload. I have yet to hit my bumpstops. I really need to get a set of airbags for the back though.


----------



## Spudman

Talk about a wild ride! I hauled this front mounted cultivator bar from Mars Hill to Exeter (150 mi) during the worst of yesterday's storm.


----------



## mercer_me

Spudman;1195799 said:


> Talk about a wild ride! I hauled this front mounted cultivator bar from Mars Hill to Exeter (150 mi) during the worst of yesterday's storm.


I gues the hell that must have bean a wild ride. I was out in Belgrade and you couldn't se a telaphone plole length. The snow was getting blown around wicked bad.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Spudman;1195799 said:


> Talk about a wild ride! I hauled this front mounted cultivator bar from Mars Hill to Exeter (150 mi) during the worst of yesterday's storm.


Bet that was a fun ride spudman! That storm yesterday was nasty at points...


----------



## DeereFarmer

My buddy managed to put his WRX into the ditch off of my driveway thinking that he was a rally car driver, so I had to yank him out.


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Is'nt that all wheel drive:laughing:


----------



## DeereFarmer

TremblaySNOW;1201331 said:


> Is'nt that all wheel drive:laughing:


It is and it does pretty good, but it was in a 2' drift and it a ditch. It wasn't coming out on its own. Plus towing it out was just another reason to 1-up my buddy.


----------



## IC-Smoke

With the warm weather I decided to haul my snow piles out of town to my dump site.

Here is a video and photo of Load 2 of 6.


----------



## clp94

Eyesell;875415 said:


> Here's a few shots of my tow-ables...enjoy


nice bikes in the truck what are they? couple of 250f's? sweet chevelle too, what year is she?


----------



## TremblaySNOW

I'd worry about that tailgate getting jamed in the ground


----------



## GMCHD plower

Does hauling with a gator count? lol I was moving some snow away from our pastures today at my familys farm.


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1205428 said:


> Does hauling with a gator count? lol I was moving some snow away from our pastures today at my familys farm.


How much weight will that dumper trailer hold?


----------



## GMCHD plower

mercer_me;1205547 said:


> How much weight will that dumper trailer hold?


Not sure, I'm going to guess 3500lbs... The gator is rated to tow 1300lbs but haul more then that easily.


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1205598 said:


> Not sure, I'm going to guess 3500lbs... The gator is rated to tow 1300lbs but haul more then that easily.


That't pretty good for a single axle trailer. What else do you haul with it. With some side boards that would work great for fire wood.


----------



## DeereFarmer

GMCHD: Nice farm! What type of fencing do you have?


----------



## GMCHD plower

DeereFarmer;1206846 said:


> GMCHD: Nice farm! What type of fencing do you have?


My parents decided to bite the bullet and got vinyl... Sooo much nicer not having to go out every weekend and fix broken boards...


----------



## rjlucas4th

Just picked these up on wed from Cincinnatti Ohio and hauled back to southern WV. A little much for the single wheel truck but the dually was clean so I left it that way!!


----------



## DeereFarmer

GMCHD plower;1206868 said:


> My parents decided to bite the bullet and got vinyl... Sooo much nicer not having to go out every weekend and fix broken boards...


I hear ya man. I've got over 5500 feet of Triple Crown three rail vinyl. It is so nice compared to all the wood boards I've dealt with and ended up being slightly cheaper. Maintenance is easier and cheaper. Can't go wrong.


----------



## GMCHD plower

DeereFarmer;1207080 said:


> I hear ya man. I've got over 5500 feet of Triple Crown three rail vinyl. It is so nice compared to all the wood boards I've dealt with and ended up being slightly cheaper. Maintenance is easier and cheaper. Can't go wrong.


Ya it is really nice, our horses can kick it and usually the fence will just shack for a minute, won't break. What do you have for a farm? We just have 10 horses between our own and borders.


----------



## DeereFarmer

I've got the exact same as you. 10 horses; 9 of them are boarders and one is mine. I also work at my buddy's 450 head cattle farm from time time.


----------



## nymustang50

Mark13;1191081 said:


> The Ram 2500 badge should be just a bit above halfway up the door.
> And the Cummins badge is just slightly moved but for the flare.


I ended up talking to the guy I bought my truck to over the weekend since were good friends and ended up asking him if he moved it or what the deal was. When he bought the truck new in 03 he ordered a extra set and took them off and lowered them because he thought it would look better lower on the door..


----------



## Welderguy24

Case 5140 with a Lorenz Blower, shelled out the planetary in the front end.


----------



## ajbernie

thats a nice tractor combo how much does that setup weigh?


----------



## DeereFarmer

Your F350 seems to be holding that pretty well!! Looks good.


----------



## TremblaySNOW

That a very nice float, is that tractor heavy to pull?


----------



## randomb0b123

that truck has to ride sooo well unloaded its hardly squatting with all that weight on it


----------



## randomb0b123

this retired army dump trailer


----------



## chevyman51

Haulin my cousins ricer to get worked on.


----------



## randomb0b123

how about to the scrap yard where it belongs


----------



## jchart06

and the told me i couldnt move it without if falling apart


----------



## chevyman51

randomb0b123;1231006 said:


> how about to the scrap yard where it belongs


Thats what I said to him I hate that car but he pays so I don't care but it does not get unloaded till I get paied.


----------



## randomb0b123

is it on a landscape trailer?


----------



## chevyman51

randomb0b123;1231103 said:


> is it on a landscape trailer?


Yeah I didn't feel like getting the car trailer out of the back yard and I knew it would fit on that so I said to hell with it I will use that


----------



## DeereFarmer

What the hell happened to the paint?!


----------



## chevyman51

DeereFarmer;1231366 said:


> What the hell happened to the paint?!


That's the way they painted it I will post up another picture of it when I get home I don't know how to do it from a crackberry


----------



## Welderguy24

ajbernie;1229630 said:


> thats a nice tractor combo how much does that setup weigh?


Tractor as is in the picture weighs around 12000#, Trailer is something like 6000# or 6500#, and my pickup is about 8500#


----------



## Omran

*Here is my Rig.*

Some times I carry my harly rake my trincher and bobcat all together, here just bobcat, pusher and bucket.


----------



## havenlax18

Very nice set up, do you run the plow and the bobcat? Haveing no cab is not fun.


----------



## 20Silverado05

Damn dodges haha


----------



## mchur01




----------



## Omran

havenlax18;1245393 said:


> Very nice set up, do you run the plow and the bobcat? Haveing no cab is not fun.


Thank you man, yes I do run both of them, for the bobcat I have one of this plastic type cover and a door and it really does help alot, I might get one of the aftermarket heater for next season.


----------



## TremblaySNOW

mchur01 thats a nice trailer the stickers look really good


----------



## cosgo

This is what I hauled during the blizzard here in Chicago a couple weeks back. We kicked all forms of ass in production. 8'6" on the Silverado, 8' on each tool cat, and also 8' buckets for each toolcat.


----------



## deere615

^CHEVY POWER BABY!! nice


----------



## IC-Smoke

Pulled this today.... cracked trans case, leaking fluid.


----------



## TremblaySNOW

cosgo;1246989 said:


> This is what I hauled during the blizzard here in Chicago a couple weeks back. We kicked all forms of ass in production. 8'6" on the Silverado, 8' on each tool cat, and also 8' buckets for each toolcat.


That's a beautiful load lots of $$$$$$$$payup


----------



## clp94

pulled into a tedeschis to take a piss and grab some doritos and decided to take a pic. heres my truck pulling my buddys new 88 camaro that i hauled up from florida.


----------



## Omran

Today I hauled cows to the stockmarket, they were not my cows, but one of my best friends asked me to do so, and I tell you what guys, that 2500 LB bull and the 2 heifers and that big o Cow may be 1400LB cow they where harder to pull than a heavey trailer, the darn bull shoke the truck and trailer trying to brake out, boy he got some musels, next season I am going to try plow snow with a bull LOL.


----------



## cosgo

TremblaySNOW;1247819 said:


> That's a beautiful load lots of $$$$$$$$payup


thank you sir. it does wonders pulling up to a location with that gear. we have unloading down to 3 minutes, and reloading and hooking up the trailer down to 7 minutes. works real well.Thumbs Up


----------



## Jto89

towing my brother in laws Cat 252b when i was removing snow the other day at my house.


----------



## the new boss 92

hauled my buddies 71 not to lang ago, had no motor or trans. there was 400lbs in the bed of the truck and the block along with the hood for the car!


----------



## DeereFarmer

Not bad for a shortbed 1/2 ton.


----------



## Florida08

rjlucas4th;1206939 said:


> Just picked these up on wed from Cincinnatti Ohio and hauled back to southern WV. A little much for the single wheel truck but the dually was clean so I left it that way!!


Where in Cincy are you buying those?


----------



## TremblaySNOW

the new boss 92;1249668 said:


> hauled my buddies 71 not to lang ago, had no motor or trans. there was 400lbs in the bed of the truck and the block along with the hood for the car!


Are those tailights l.e.d? they look very nice


----------



## flatlander42

That is not a '71......



the new boss 92;1249668 said:


> hauled my buddies 71 not to lang ago, had no motor or trans. there was 400lbs in the bed of the truck and the block along with the hood for the car!


----------



## the new boss 92

TremblaySNOW;1250214 said:


> Are those tailights l.e.d? they look very nice


nope just the stock tail lights that were beat up that i tinted with vht, and then shot some regular car clear coat on them so they went dull looking. they are visiable during the day to.


flatlander42;1250324 said:


> That is not a '71......


this is what i remember being told, i could be wrong.


----------



## 87chevy

I spy a little cancer


----------



## bizzo15

I spy bad cab mounts  Damn chevy's my '91 is way worse


----------



## the new boss 92

87chevy;1250518 said:


> I spy a little cancer


yea,i was going to find a new bed for it, but i gave up its a 92 and i have worked the tar out of it for a 92 for 4 years. the under neath is spotless, the truck came from mexico a few years back, and originally bought in wisconsin. i have the original window sticker!


bizzo15;1250537 said:


> I spy bad cab mounts  Damn chevy's my '91 is way worse


yea cab mounts are shot, just havent found any motive to change them yet, maybe soon!


----------



## flatlander42

the new boss 92;1250513 said:


> this is what i remember being told, i could be wrong.


Just bustin your balls.......Looks to be a pre '69.

I Like the lights on your backrack...what are they? Look like they would be bright!


----------



## JCI Trans

cosgo;1246989 said:


> This is what I hauled during the blizzard here in Chicago a couple weeks back. We kicked all forms of ass in production. 8'6" on the Silverado, 8' on each tool cat, and also 8' buckets for each toolcat.


WOW that is a beautiful rig, truck is handling it like just another day on the road.


----------



## 87chevy

the new boss 92;1250723 said:


> yea,i was going to find a new bed for it, but i gave up its a 92 and i have worked the tar out of it for a 92 for 4 years. the under neath is spotless, the truck came from mexico a few years back, and originally bought in wisconsin. i have the original window sticker!
> 
> yea cab mounts are shot, just havent found any motive to change them yet, maybe soon!


Put like a 72 step side box on it


----------



## bighornjd

Haulin you say? I could probably come up with a few...

Probably haul this around the most:








Hauled this cute little toy home a few months ago, handy little thing that i only have about 350 bucks into:








Couple old cars I've hauled for people:


----------



## bighornjd

How about some round bales?
















Pullin some haylage bales with my pickup:








Buddy's rig, needed some help after a rain shower made it greasy...


----------



## bighornjd

Tractors maybe?


----------



## mercer_me

bighornjd;1251332 said:


> How about some round bales?


Nice wrecker. I realy like them stacks.


----------



## bighornjd

More Deere...
























Little Cat? (I know, way overloaded and almost overheight - only going a few miles down a back road)


----------



## bighornjd

Old Deere's, gotta love the putt-putt's (these are mine)








And for the Farmall fans...


----------



## mercer_me

bighornjd;1251348 said:


> Little Cat? (I know, way overloaded and almost overheight - only going a few miles down a back road)


I talked to a guy that hauled a logging forwarder with his wrecker. It was a Peterbilt that was about the same size as your wrecker.


----------



## bighornjd

Yeah, the bed is 24' long, so I can get most things to fit, but being a single axle, weight becomes an issue real quick. I've actually had more weight on there than that backhoe, and the truck handles it no problem. Problem with the back hoe was all the weight is in the @ss end, rear axle way over and hardly anything on the front...

There's a guy not far from me with a tandem Pete 379 and 28' bed, all decked out and shined up. I would love to have something like that someday, but for now the old Cornbinder takes a lickin and keeps on tickin. It doesn't set any records though, lol.


----------



## cotter

Gotta love a 4020!

Just picked this up today. 16 1/2' + 4' It had a 2 5/16" ball mount on it surprisingly. The tires are nearly worth what I paid for it  Little paint this summer and she'll be in nice shape.

Chad


----------



## bighornjd

cotter;1251553 said:


> Gotta love a 4020!
> 
> Just picked this up today. 16 1/2' + 4' It had a 2 5/16" ball mount on it surprisingly. The tires are nearly worth what I paid for it  Little paint this summer and she'll be in nice shape.
> 
> Chad


Nice find. Similiar to the tri-axle tag i have to move my skidsteer in the first pic I posted. I bought it at a local auction little over a year ago. 20' deck including tail, 18000 gvw. Tires are like new, brakes all good, deck is 2" sawmill cut oak in excellent shape. I painted it with a brush and a gallon of rustoleum, sealed the deck with some CW Floods I had left over, fixed some wiring and replaced all the lights and breakaway kit, and slapped on some reflective tape i had sitting around. I haven't done anything since then except use it and grease it and altogether I don't think I have $850.00 in it. Gotta love a bargain.Thumbs Up


----------



## JDWalkbehind

Bighornjd are the deere's both 50-51 A's?


----------



## bighornjd

JDWalkbehind;1251930 said:


> Bighornjd are the deere's both 50-51 A's?


The one on the back is a 47 'A', the front one is a 49 'B'

That pic is a couple years old. I completely rebuilt the A when I was a teenager, the B is currently in the garage with the motor torn down patiently waiting for me to get some extra time to rebuild it...


----------



## the new boss 92

flatlander42;1250747 said:


> Just bustin your balls.......Looks to be a pre '69.
> 
> I Like the lights on your backrack...what are they? Look like they would be bright!


they are just work lights that my dad got me from work, they are bright as hell and are aimed perfect for them rice burners that have a tailgating problem!


----------



## Welderguy24

Doing some spring cleaning/scrapping..........

Bought this pickup for the rear end, scrapped the rest and weight 4,020.


----------



## DeereFarmer

The shop to the right in the last pic looks awesome, so does you truck of course.


----------



## Welderguy24

Old Terra-Gator frame and a '79 Ford. Frame was 4,600# and Pickup was 4,320#, Grossed at 24,260#


----------



## Welderguy24

Old school bus, frame, axles, motor, tranny, all weighed 15,440#. Grossed at 31,000# wesport

Pickup is squatting real bad because ALL the weight is on the truck while we were lifting the rear end pulling rims and tires off. Didn't get a pic of it sitting normal :realmad:


----------



## Welderguy24

DeereFarmer;1268446 said:


> The shop to the right in the last pic looks awesome, so does you truck of course.


44' Wide and 60' Long by 18' High with 24' x 16' door, Electric Off-Peak In-Floor heat, water, toilet, the whole nine....... Not mine though, this is my buddies place (I rent his basement) but have my tools in the shop and can use whenever.


----------



## deere615

Holy big load! Scrap is high now though its the time to do it


----------



## weareweird69

Where do you get this crap?


----------



## DeereFarmer

Welderguy24;1268455 said:


> Not mine though, this is my buddies place (I rent his basement) but have my tools in the shop and can use whenever.


Thats the best set up though, you don't have the pay to build it hahaha.


----------



## the new boss 92

Welderguy24;1268449 said:


> Old school bus, frame, axles, motor, tranny, all weighed 15,440#. Grossed at 31,000# wesport
> 
> Pickup is squatting real bad because ALL the weight is on the truck while we were lifting the rear end pulling rims and tires off. Didn't get a pic of it sitting normal :realmad:


you and mark13 need to have a tow off lol i dont know ywho would win


----------



## deere615

bighornjd;1251357 said:


> Old Deere's, gotta love the putt-putt's (these are mine)
> ]


You didnt happen to be over this way near pittsburgh on 79 this evening did you? I remember seeing a truck very similar to that with an old brown tractor on it, almost looked like a pulling tractor


----------



## Welderguy24

weareweird69;1268560 said:


> Where do you get this crap?


The guy i live with bought his dad's old farm site from him and all this is just laying around in the yard. He's also good friends with the guy in charge of the local school bus garage which scraps out about a bus a year. This one was used for the county wide fire disaster drill, it was tipped over and they rescued dummies out of it.


----------



## GL&M

Heaviest I got to pull.


----------



## GL&M

another view


----------



## Jelinek61

Nice rig, i like how that dump insert contours the truck so well. Who makes it?


----------



## dan67

ugly day to haul hay but it's got to be done. This was yesterday and it snowed agian today, thought it was suppose to be spring


----------



## DeereFarmer

Went to Maryland this weekend to pick up this car trailer. My last one got messed up over the winter from all the snow, so figured it was a good time for an upgrade  This one is fully loaded, AC, heat, winch, cabinets, everything I need. I'm very happy with it,


----------



## weareweird69

Welderguy24;1268966 said:


> The guy i live with bought his dad's old farm site from him and all this is just laying around in the yard. He's also good friends with the guy in charge of the local school bus garage which scraps out about a bus a year. This one was used for the county wide fire disaster drill, it was tipped over and they rescued dummies out of it.


Nice! Any of those busses have T444E's in them?

And I got a new one today of my PSD towing my JD Back to my parents place.


----------



## weareweird69

DeereFarmer;1269689 said:


> Went to Maryland this weekend to pick up this car trailer. My last one got messed up over the winter from all the snow, so figured it was a good time for an upgrade  This one is fully loaded, AC, heat, winch, cabinets, everything I need. I'm very happy with it,


Man, id LOVE to have a trailer like that


----------



## MatthewG

Man deerefarmer, times must be good, new truck and now new trailer, geez.....


----------



## thesnowman269

weareweird69;1269699 said:


> Man, id LOVE to have a trailer like that


And wed all love to have a truck like yours


----------



## weareweird69

Well thank you. Took lots of time and money to get there lol


----------



## DeereFarmer

thesnowman269;1269770 said:


> And wed all love to have a truck like yours


I agree, thats a very nice Stroker you have. I love the look of the new style wheels on there too!


----------



## DeereFarmer

MatthewG;1269762 said:


> Man deerefarmer, times must be good, new truck and now new trailer, geez.....


Not even close honestly :crying: Just consolidating a lot of stuff and blowing through my savings. Out with the old, in with the less old. I stole the truck and trailer. Just trying to get everything ready for this racing season. I want to put decals on the trailer, but I'm going to hold off. It's too pretty to put decals on. Maybe in a few years when I rough it up a bit.


----------



## weareweird69

Thanks guys I appreciate it, took 5 years, and id rather not count the money. LOL But im trying pretty hard to get it into a mag from all the little custom stuff ive done to it. I keep adding more and more.

Little off topic, but heres how it started...


----------



## DeereFarmer

Looks like it was a great base to start off of. I love the older PSDs. I have a '95, but it is nothing like yours. Some day I'd either like to do a full body off restoration on it and put it away in sotrage for 20 years, but I'd need to save up a bit for that. I'm thinking I'd be better off just looking for a mint southern one and pay the high price tag for it. How many miles does yours have on it?


----------



## weareweird69

currently has 174,600 I think. bought it with 76,000 on it, 5 years ago.

And the base was great, rust free But it had a few dents and lots of paint issues from rocks and such. And the bed corner was a lil crunched lol

But, mine came from Montana, where they use VERY limited salt, more sand than anything. So, shop around! 

As for restoring one, the hardest part is finding interior peices, the sheet metal isnt bad.


----------



## GL&M

Jelinek61;1269423 said:


> Nice rig, i like how that dump insert contours the truck so well. Who makes it?


Stahl Utility body with a Heil Dump bed. I believe its a joint effort by both companies and the tag it as a Landmaster Body. I only ever see one other like it.


----------



## Welderguy24

weareweird69;1269696 said:


> Nice! Any of those busses have T444E's in them?
> 
> And I got a new one today of my PSD towing my JD Back to my parents place.


This one had a DT360, but there is a frame laying around here that has whats left of a 444, keeping my eyes open for another one a little more complete.


----------



## weareweird69

Yeah, you can part some things off those motors to the guys with big fuel.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Im a sub contractor for Arctic Snow and Ice Control and a day after Chicago's 2011 Blizzard i was sent out to go haul some skidsteers around... Truck pulled that 10,000 lbs load with ease!


----------



## weareweird69

Another tractor lol










NOT the same one as a few posts ago


----------



## DeereFarmer

Don't let that beautiful truck pull any orange tractors!!:laughing:


----------



## weareweird69

Lol. I've only pulled green ones! 4 different ones too lol


----------



## DeereFarmer

Hahaha good man. I pulled my buddy's Kubota once, but it was dead and heading to the shop so I considered it a victory for John Deere.


----------



## weareweird69

Lol. Nice. I ran a new one once. I didn't like how it felt


----------



## DeereFarmer

I used a rental once and it honeslty did the job well, but it just felt less stable and more jerky than my Deeres. I also couldn't seem to get comfotable on the seat. I felt like I was sitting over the steering wheel to high. Maybe it was just the orange color playing tricks on me.


----------



## bighornjd

deere615;1268911 said:


> You didnt happen to be over this way near pittsburgh on 79 this evening did you? I remember seeing a truck very similar to that with an old brown tractor on it, almost looked like a pulling tractor


Nope wasn't me. That'd be a haul in that old truck, lol. I did pick up a manure spreader in Bedford last summer, but that's the farthest I've been out your way in that truck. That ride was long enough. 55-60 top speed on the Turnpike sucks, lol.


----------



## bighornjd

Load of straw I took to the sale yesterday...


----------



## GMCHD plower

BIGHORNJD thats quite the load of straw lol


----------



## deere615

bighornjd;1270998 said:


> Nope wasn't me. That'd be a haul in that old truck, lol. I did pick up a manure spreader in Bedford last summer, but that's the farthest I've been out your way in that truck. That ride was long enough. 55-60 top speed on the Turnpike sucks, lol.


I didnt think so it seemed like a slightly different color but otherwise the trucks were very similar


----------



## Jello1

DeereFarmer;1269689 said:


> Went to Maryland this weekend to pick up this car trailer. My last one got messed up over the winter from all the snow, so figured it was a good time for an upgrade  This one is fully loaded, AC, heat, winch, cabinets, everything I need. I'm very happy with it,


From someone who's been around race car trailers all my life at the race tracks. That's a beautiful trailer. The red stands out in a crowd as well. Good choice. Can i see more pics of what i assume are built in ramps to be able to work under the car(as seen in the last pic). thanks


----------



## mercer_me

bighornjd;1271015 said:


> Load of straw I took to the sale yesterday...


Do you have any idea how much all that straw weighs?


----------



## DeereFarmer

Jello1;1271397 said:


> From someone who's been around race car trailers all my life at the race tracks. That's a beautiful trailer. The red stands out in a crowd as well. Good choice. Can i see more pics of what i assume are built in ramps to be able to work under the car(as seen in the last pic). thanks


Thank you for the compliments. It is a Shadowmaster by Cargo Express which is supposed to be the top of the line. I had a Haulmark that didn't last through this winter. I wasn't too pleased with the quality. This new one seems to be much better. The best part is it is the exact same color as my race car, so that was the big selling feature for me. The ramps are actually for a wide dirt late model to get up over the wheel wells in the trailer. The previous owner has a dirl late model, and I have an asphalt late model which isn't as wide, so I don't really need the ramps. I'm going to pull them out and either sell them or use them in my garage to get under the car while its at home. This is the only pic of the ramps I have right now:


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

my load i hauled yesterday 14,600 lbs


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Jello1;1271397 said:


> From someone who's been around race car trailers all my life at the race tracks. That's a beautiful trailer. The red stands out in a crowd as well. Good choice. Can i see more pics of what i assume are built in ramps to be able to work under the car(as seen in the last pic). thanks


x2, very nice trailer. Hopefully we can step up from our 18' open trailer to a 28' enclosed trailer for next year. We don't have much for shop space so having an enclosed would be awesome to keep everything locked up and out of the elements. And since it would sit outside all the time, due to your experience, I will not be looking at Haulmark.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Yeah I'm not going to bad mouth Haulmark at all. I know a lot of guys that have them and love them. All I know is I had about 2' of snow on the roof and it bent in the roof before I could shovel it off. It is what it is at this point. I really was looking for a 28' but I got a really good deal on this 24' and couldn't pass it up. Its a little tight with my car/generator, air compressor, etc... in there but the cabinets will help out with that. It also has a tire rack so it'll get the tires out of the way too. I have had many open car trailers and they do have their pluses, but nothing beats being able to leave all the tools in the trailer locked up during the week. All I have to do when I get home from a race is off load the car and park the trailer. Makes it much nicer.


----------



## bighornjd

mercer_me;1271398 said:


> Do you have any idea how much all that straw weighs?


9280 pounds according to the scale at the local grain outfit.

12 banded cubes with 21 small bales in each cube for a total of 252 bales. So about 37-38 lbs per bale.

Truck handles it fine, pretty top heavy though. No high speed turns, lol. And I wish I could get a bit more weight on the steer axle, but oh well.


----------



## redneck farmer

first picture is me hauling my brother Case 1030 tractor he does tractor pulling with, it weighs about 10500# as it sits on the trailer with no extra weight. Second picture is him at a tractor pull weighted up it weighs about 18000-20000# with the extra weights.


----------



## mercer_me

Nice Case tractor. The trailer is also realy nice to.


----------



## lude1990

bought this trailer that used to be a f150 a few days ago. After i hooked up the tow behind auger and before 4200 lbs of quikcrete in the back










after i loaded it up the trailer was on the bump stops but the 6.9 pulled it ok. 
Im going to be replaceing the motor really soon cause its on its way out quick.


----------



## alldayrj

gehl 5640 with bobcat backhoe attachment... big and HEAVY









free sailboat for a friend


----------



## DeereFarmer

About how heavy is the Gehl? Ram looks to be squatting a pretty good amount.


----------



## randomb0b123

lude1990;1276275 said:


> bought this trailer that used to be a f150 a few days ago. After i hooked up the tow behind auger and before 4200 lbs of quikcrete in the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after i loaded it up the trailer was on the bump stops but the 6.9 pulled it ok.
> Im going to be replaceing the motor really soon cause its on its way out quick.


how do you like backing that up hahahah


----------



## lude1990

i tried twice to back it up in my driveway and its possible just way to hard becasue the auger is way short. You cant see it until its too late. It pulled it pretty good unless it was on a hill had to put it in 3rd and almost on the floor blowing back smoke. It was fun lol


----------



## alldayrj

DeereFarmer;1276311 said:


> About how heavy is the Gehl? Ram looks to be squatting a pretty good amount.


its listed online at 7400 lbs. The dodge is a 1994 2500 2wd cummins 12v.

I usually load it bucket first and it town nice at 55 mph. had to back it on with that monster attachment hanging off it tho


----------



## DeereFarmer

For 7400 pounds, that truck isn't doing too badly!


----------



## alldayrj

yea it sits about level, and the trailer is 2300 for a total of 10,000. i'm pretty happy with it, but of course you always want a bigger truck (3500 dually) so i could pull a dump trailer.


----------



## JCI Trans

I knew i recognized Huntington boat ramp alldayrj, are you around there much during the season?


----------



## alldayrj

JCI Trans;1277074 said:


> I knew i recognized Huntington boat ramp alldayrj, are you around there much during the season?


mainly in the farmingdale, west babylon, massapequa area. 
yourself?


----------



## Spudman

Great Plains 1300 grain drill; hauled from Exeter, Maine to Canton, Maine, about 100 miles. Getting ready for spring planting. Grossed 18920 on the scale.


----------



## mercer_me

Spudman;1277194 said:


> Great Plains 1300 grain drill; hauled from Exeter, Maine to Canton, Maine, about 100 miles. Getting ready for spring planting. Grossed 18920 on the scale.


Looks like the Tundra handles it great. That's a realy good load.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Spudman;1277194 said:


> Great Plains 1300 grain drill; hauled from Exeter, Maine to Canton, Maine, about 100 miles. Getting ready for spring planting. Grossed 18920 on the scale.


Hey Spudman, what are the specs on that trailer?


----------



## Spudman

It's a Kaufman Tilt Equipment Trailer. 22' deck; the front 8' is fixed and the rear 14' tilts for loading equipment. It's rated at 7 tons. We opted to have our cross members on tighter 16" centers for hauling forklifts around. All LED lighting, electric brakes, and a toolbox built into the hitch. We use this thing all the time.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Spudman;1277233 said:


> It's a Kaufman Tilt Equipment Trailer. 22' deck; the front 8' is fixed and the rear 14' tilts for loading equipment. It's rated at 7 tons. We opted to have our cross members on tighter 16" centers for hauling forklifts around. All LED lighting, electric brakes, and a toolbox built into the hitch. We use this thing all the time.


Mind saying what you paid for it?


----------



## Spudman

$3900 if I recall, which included delivery to Exeter from North Carolina. A contractor friend bought an identical model at the same time, so we got a bit of a discount on the package deal.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Spudman;1277236 said:


> $3900 if I recall, which included delivery to Exeter from North Carolina. A contractor friend bought an identical model at the same time, so we got a bit of a discount on the package deal.


Ohh nice, thanks for the info, we have a flatbed with a 16' deck and 7k GVWR. I'm starting to look around for something with a deck in the 22ft range with 14k GVWR for hauling our tractor. The trailer we have now is nice, usually can put around 135 bales of hay on it, but it's a bit short for our tractor with bushhog. I'm also debating wheather or not to get a tiltdeck like yours or go with a standard equipment trailer with ramps. My worry is with the tilt the axles sit a bit farther forward I believe and I'm wondering if it would bottom out quicker in hay fields. Do you have any insight on this? Thanks!


----------



## Spudman

With ours being a split-tilt trailer, the axle placement is not any further forward than a standard equipment trailer with ramps. We have a Kubota tractor with loader and bush-hog mower that we haul quite regularly with this trailer in the summer, with no problems.


----------



## D Mack

How do you determin the lenght of an enclosed trailer? I tow one that I was told is 30ft. I haven't measured it yet. Do you measure from the coupler all the way to the back, or do you just measure the box length?


----------



## 2005_Sierra

Cookout?


----------



## mercer_me

2005_Sierra;1277445 said:


> Cookout?


Nice cookers.


----------



## 2005_Sierra

mercer_me;1277457 said:


> Nice cookers.


 thanks, the one with stacks is home built out of our old oil tank, scrap steel, and some expanded metal


----------



## mercer_me

2005_Sierra;1277500 said:


> thanks, the one with stacks is home built out of our old oil tank, scrap steel, and some expanded metal


I know a guy that did the saome thing. He hooked up an elictric motor and geared it down for a roticery.


----------



## Spudman

Forklift trucking at twilight.


----------



## mercer_me

Spudman;1277536 said:


> Forklift trucking at twilight.


Your Tundra looks awsome Spudman. Like I have said before, it's the best looking Tundra around.


----------



## JCI Trans

alldayrj;1277149 said:


> mainly in the farmingdale, west babylon, massapequa area.
> yourself?


I'm mainly at the LIPA ramp, however i'll go to huntington or cold spring harbor if thats where the fish are.


----------



## DRBLawnBuster

Towing my buddies 78 ford bronco. ITs got a 9inch lift and 44's. IT wouldnt fit on the trailer with 44's so we put some smaller tires on.


----------



## randomb0b123

wasnt that bronco just on craigslist? i like those a friend has one with a cummins. that ones got those weird obnoxious fender flares and that canadian grille other than that looks nice


----------



## deere615

drblawnbuster;1277697 said:


> towing my buddies 78 ford bronco. Its got a 9inch lift and 44's. It wouldnt fit on the trailer with 44's so we put some smaller tires on.


yankee lake!!


----------



## DRBLawnBuster

randomb0b123;1277719 said:


> wasnt that bronco just on craigslist? i like those a friend has one with a cummins. that ones got those weird obnoxious fender flares and that canadian grille other than that looks nice


Yes we jsut bought it those pictures were from the day we picked it up. Hell yeah Yankee Lake here we come!


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

DRB - Upgrade? wheres the single cab? I'll see ya at Yankee lake sometime! That bronco will be a beast.


----------



## IPLOWSNO




----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

2 fords haha


----------



## TremblaySNOW

O.K boyz & girlz here's my recent project I just completed I hope you enjoy............ 
let me explain the process's, first removed the tin, it was well welded let me say it took two days grinding & grinding next removed the up right posts and straightened them next cut them down a foot next replaced walls with galvanized sheet metal, then rebuilt the door hinges (piano style) next built a tarp roller system with pipe O.k I'm done explaining check out the pictures .....lol

feel free to ask any questions


----------



## TremblaySNOW

2 coats of epoxy primer then paint then clear coat, then I stained the 2x10


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Notice I had to flip the axels the trailer was to level to the truck there was only about 3inches from the top of my tailgate, So pic 1 is the first time I put the tractor in, 2 is one of the 7 loads to the dump ( stumps, roots, branches, ect....) In total I installed about 30 L.E.D lights sometime I'll take a pic and post, In the future I'll be installing a thered axel then I'll be at 21,000 pounds:bluebounc

More pics to come 
I hope you all enjoy:salute:


----------



## DeereFarmer

Looks great! I think it looks better with the flipped axles, let alone being what you needed to do to it.


----------



## DRBLawnBuster

hillbillydeluxe;1278894 said:


> DRB - Upgrade? wheres the single cab? I'll see ya at Yankee lake sometime! That bronco will be a beast.


yeah i upgraded to the dodge i wanted the back seat so thats the reason for the upgrade.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Well we were out in the woods at the grandparents of a buddy of mine, cleaning up trees that had fallen in a windstorm last summer. Everything was going great, that is until we got the only tractor on the farm, the Farmall Super M stuck....well we needed to bring the big guns to get it out, and this is how we got it there....

'86 F-150, 22ft PJ deckover, Oliver 1650


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

I also had to haul this big load the other day wesportwesportwesport


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

You might need a bigger trailer. DOT would still give you a ticket for not properly securing your load though


----------



## Jelinek61

Here's my H&H 12' long gooseneck w/ two 7K axles. Had the John Deere 4100 in it because we were grading a gravel parking lot but forgot to take a pic with the tractor loaded.


----------



## Philbilly2

wewille;874989 said:


> Heres on of my customers trucks.


I couldn't help but laugh when I saw this.

I have a picture kinda like this one, but I was pulling the combine off the fire.

The bean dust settled in for the fall on the motor and finally lit on fire will I was cutting grain cart paths through the field. Needless to say, I got the fire out in the motor compartment, but the fire fell down to the field, lit the field on fire, so I pulled the machine off the top of the fire and dug a trench around the fire with a claw hammer. If you look close, you can see the fire extinisher that had no charge (typical), and my lunch pale that I dumped the melted ice on the fire in the motor compartment.

Needless to say, my nerves were shot that day!


----------



## Philbilly2

The o3 tuggin around some anhydrous tanks


----------



## kyler

My buddies 20'x8.5' enclosed full of furniture...truck handled it great


----------



## RamPainting LLC

My big ladder


----------



## the new boss 92

2005_Sierra;1277445 said:


> Cookout?


wee need picture rolling coal!


----------



## TrentM90

walk in the park for my 02 duramax


----------



## SilverLT2

Headin out to a show


----------



## mercer_me

SilverLT2;1283095 said:


> Headin out to a show


That looks like a 4 place snowmobile trailer.


----------



## mike6256

New fifthwheel.ussmileyflag


----------



## SilverLT2

mercer_me;1283145 said:


> That looks like a 4 place snowmobile trailer.


Yea it is lol


----------



## mercer_me

SilverLT2;1283213 said:


> Yea it is lol


How do you load that truck on?


----------



## SilverLT2

mercer_me;1283223 said:


> How do you load that truck on?


I backed up to a creek bed I have in my back yard put the back of the trailer over the gap used some wood planks drove it on it was kind of sketchy lol. Btw mercer hows that tundra handle that plow? I'm lookin to get a plow for my truck this year


----------



## mercer_me

SilverLT2;1283240 said:


> Btw mercer hows that tundra handle that plow? I'm lookin to get a plow for my truck this year


It handles the plow great. I have a 7.5' Fisher SD on it, it's a great plow but since it's lighter than the HD it doesn't scrape as good. The dealer toled me I should go with the SD becouse the Tundra wouldn't handle a HD. But, he was full of sh!t, I have sean alot of Tundras out there with 7.5' HDs, 7.5' Vs and 7.5' Xblades. There is atleast two members on hear that have 7.5' Xblades on there Tundras. I now wish I had gone with the 7.5' Fisher HD. But, like I said the SD is a good plow to. Just stay away from the Fisher HT, they are very light duty and the Fisher dealer toled me they are junk.


----------



## 2005_Sierra

the new boss 92;1282572 said:


> wee need picture rolling coal!


Here's the only pictures i could find of it "roalin coal"


----------



## SilverLT2

mercer_me;1283265 said:


> It handles the plow great. I have a 7.5' Fisher SD on it, it's a great plow but since it's lighter than the HD it doesn't scrape as good. The dealer toled me I should go with the SD becouse the Tundra wouldn't handle a HD. But, he was full of sh!t, I have sean alot of Tundras out there with 7.5' HDs, 7.5' Vs and 7.5' Xblades. There is atleast two members on hear that have 7.5' Xblades on there Tundras. I now wish I had gone with the 7.5' Fisher HD. But, like I said the SD is a good plow to. Just stay away from the Fisher HT, they are very light duty and the Fisher dealer toled me they are junk.


Thanks for the info mercer now I'm torn between two brands Western and Fisher the Midweight and the SD I like the mounting system of the Western better but like the fact of the Fisher having a trip edge vs trip blade


----------



## mercer_me

SilverLT2;1283339 said:


> Thanks for the info mercer now I'm torn between two brands Western and Fisher the Midweight and the SD I like the mounting system of the Western better but like the fact of the Fisher having a trip edge vs trip blade


Get the Fisher, you won't regret it. You will regret buying a trip blade. The Minute Mount 2 system is great. My plow gos on in under a minute every time. Hear is a video of me putting on my MM2 in under a minute - 



 Hear are two other videos of people putting on my MM2 in under a minute - 



 and


----------



## SilverLT2

mercer_me;1283362 said:


> Get the Fisher, you won't regret it. You will regret buying a trip blade. The Minute Mount 2 system is great. My plow gos on in under a minute every time. Hear is a video of me putting on my MM2 in under a minute -
> 
> 
> 
> Hear are two other videos of people putting on my MM2 in under a minute -
> 
> 
> 
> and


Thanks for posting those videos mercer it looks like a easy system to use Id have to say that v blade is a little heavy for that F150 on the last video


----------



## mercer_me

SilverLT2;1283381 said:


> Thanks for posting those videos mercer it looks like a easy system to use Id have to say that v blade is a little heavy for that F150 on the last video


Ya, they are very easy to hook up after you have done it a few times.

The guy with the F-150 with the 7.5' Xtreme V is a member on hear. He has the front suspension "beefed up" and that truck has 7 lug wheels so it's more heavy duty than most F-150s.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Heres a couple of pics of one of our trailers...ready for Monday morning.


----------



## Jelinek61

Royale, what brand of trailer is that behind your ford? It looks pretty nice.


----------



## the new boss 92

1986 chevy short bed class 4 hitch and 8.5x20 enclosed trailer with a 1929 modle a in perfect condition inside!

1st picture it was loaded car all the way forward
2nd trailer was empty


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Jelinek61;1285266 said:


> Royale, what brand of trailer is that behind your ford? It looks pretty nice.


Its a 22 ft Excalibur trailer. 3-6000 lb axles, and completly galvanized. I highly recommend them.


----------



## kyler

very wet 3/4" crushed stone, crossed the scale at 18,300 lbs.


----------



## mercer_me

the new boss 92;1285301 said:


> 1986 chevy short bed class 4 hitch and 8.5x20 enclosed trailer with a 1929 modle a in perfect condition inside!
> 
> 1st picture it was loaded car all the way forward
> 2nd trailer was empty


Nice 1986 Chevy. I realy want to se pictures of that 1929 Model A. My cousin restored a 1929 Model A a few years ago.


----------



## TremblaySNOW

The fords bin working hard latlypayup I cross the scale at 15,233Ib empty:laughing:


----------



## mercer_me

TremblaySNOW;1286711 said:


> The fords bin working hard latlypayup I cross the scale at 15,233Ib empty:laughing:


I think that loader is a little bit over kill.


----------



## TremblaySNOW

He can fill a triaxle in two buckets, I only put 7-1/2tons in my dump trailer but this winter all 
be installing another axle then I'll be putting in 10tons


----------



## kyler

Thats one heavy trailer! whats that thing weigh, 6500 lbs? 

Does it have 7k lbs axles under it? Those tires must have been hurting after having 22K lbs on them....


----------



## the new boss 92

mercer_me;1286674 said:


> Nice 1986 Chevy. I realy want to se pictures of that 1929 Model A. My cousin restored a 1929 Model A a few years ago.


next time i see my buddy ill get some more pictures of it, its super claen and sctrach and dent free. there is one little rock chip and thats it. cars worth almost 50g's and you bought them for 300 brand new in 29!


----------



## mercer_me

the new boss 92;1286774 said:


> next time i see my buddy ill get some more pictures of it, its super claen and sctrach and dent free. there is one little rock chip and thats it. cars worth almost 50g's and you bought them for 300 brand new in 29!


It's unreal how much them cars go for. The parts are eaven worse. My grandfather had a brand new clutch that was never put in a car, it hung on his wall since the 30's or 40's and it had a price tag on it for $2. He ended up giving it to my cousin for free a couple years ago.


----------



## JE_enterprises

My mulcher, crossed the scales at 29,800 pounds..


----------



## 2005_Sierra

did a little digging this weekend


----------



## mercer_me

Dad and I are going to haul a load od 4' Fir to the mill tomarow. We loaded it up today. I can't wait to find out how much the total weight is.


----------



## randomb0b123

nothing against it but your house is a strange shape ive never seen one like that


----------



## mercer_me

randomb0b123;1286968 said:


> nothing against it but your house is a strange shape ive never seen one like that


It's my parent's house but, I live there to since I'm 17. That's called a salt box type house. It sucks becouse the long side of the roof takes away alot of space. I would never build or buy one.


----------



## mercer_me

mercer_me;1286953 said:


> Dad and I are going to haul a load od 4' Fir to the mill tomarow. We loaded it up today. I can't wait to find out how much the total weight is.


My Dad and I hauled that load of Fir in to Madison Paper. We went over the scales the first time and weighed 10,82lb then the second time we weighed 7,040lb. So that's a 3,780lb load. Not to bad of a load IMO. We are going to cut a few more loads since we have quite a bit of fir behind the house.


----------



## sparksrides

JE_enterprises;1286835 said:


> My mulcher, crossed the scales at 29,800 pounds..


how does your truck do (power wise) with a trailer that big and heavy? I pull the same load on a tagalong behind our chevy c4500 and was wondering if a fifth wheel trailer would make a difference


----------



## PTSolutions

loads that are way too heavy...

this one was:
trailer= 5200lbs
machine w/attch= 10,800lbs
pallets= 7,030lbs (3515 each)
total= 23,030lbs

and I did another earlier this week that was the same except I had the bucket on too and it was belgard pallets that weighed 3200 each and it was 95* outside.


----------



## SIWEL

that is a sharp looking setup you have. The truck looks really good.


----------



## alldayrj

the little mustang out for a run


----------



## cat320

ProTouchGrounds;1287713 said:


> loads that are way too heavy...
> 
> this one was:
> trailer= 5200lbs
> machine w/attch= 10,800lbs
> pallets= 7,030lbs (3515 each)
> total= 23,030lbs
> 
> and I did another earlier this week that was the same except I had the bucket on too and it was belgard pallets that weighed 3200 each and it was 95* outside.


wow talk about the hitch being over loaded isn't that rated for 12,500 ? tounge weight of 1K i'm surprised the hitch has not hith the ground yet . my friend would tow his 335 mini ex on his truck and the hitch fell off one day had to put a 16k lb one on .


----------



## PTSolutions

nope, i took off the stock 2" receiver and put on a Curt Ind. 2.5" 18K weight carrying receiver (not weight distributing). The pintle plate is solid and with the pintle probably weighs around 80-90lbs.

I check the receiver bolts every now and then as well.


----------



## DeereFarmer

That's the way to do it ProTouch. The first thing I always do when I buy a truck is pull the wimpy stock hitch off. I'd rather too much than too little. Nice looking rig!


----------



## lude1990

Its been a while since ive posted anything but here is the start of firewood hauling.









Im guessing about 10k but i never have time to run to the scales. Truck was working a kinda hard.


----------



## Jelinek61

JE_enterprises;1286835 said:


> My mulcher, crossed the scales at 29,800 pounds..


Thats an awesome rig you got there. What brand of trailer is that?


----------



## 91AK250

really taxed her lol....first time the hitch has ever been used in 13 years!


----------



## JE_enterprises

Jelinek61;1288613 said:


> Thats an awesome rig you got there. What brand of trailer is that?


Thanks! The trailer is a Load Max goose neck. Im very happy with the quality and construction of the trailer. Im planning on paining it black this summer so it matches the rest of my equipment


----------



## Jelinek61

I went and picked up a pallet of retaining wall cap which weighted around 2200 pounds and a few 80lb bags of paver sand. It didn't squat to bad for only being a 3/4 ton. Sorry about the pic quality. It was raining out pretty good.


----------



## mercer_me

Jelinek61;1289231 said:


> I went and picked up a pallet of retaining wall cap which weighted around 2200 pounds and a few 80lb bags of paver sand. It didn't squat to bad for only being a 3/4 ton. Sorry about the pic quality. It was raining out pretty good.


Do you have factory overloads. My cousin has factory overloads on his 1999 Dodge 2500 Cummins.


----------



## Jelinek61

mercer_me;1289233 said:


> Do you have factory overloads. My cousin has factory overloads on his 1999 Dodge 2500 Cummins.


Yeah the overload/helper springs are on it from the factory. I really thought it would squat more then it did though. I was suprised. It still had a bit of get up and go on the highway too. I did about 70 the whole way home for about an hour in the rain and didnt even tell that much weight was on.


----------



## mercer_me

Jelinek61;1289238 said:


> Yeah the overload/helper springs are on it from the factory. I really thought it would squat more then it did though. I was suprised. It still had a bit of get up and go on the highway too. I did about 70 the whole way home for about an hour in the rain and didnt even tell that much weight was on.


The factory overloads are help alot. My cousin has hauled close to 3 yards of gravel with his 2500 with factory overloads and it hardley squats.


----------



## mercer_me

I had my 2004 Arctic Cat 500 4-wheeler in the back of my 2002 Chevy 1500 for the first time today. It squated more than the Tundra ut, I figured that would happen.


----------



## exmark

mercer_me;1289430 said:


> I had my 2004 Arctic Cat 500 4-wheeler in the back of my 2002 Chevy 1500 for the first time today. It squated more than the Tundra ut, I figured that would happen.
> 
> Nice quad. I have the exact same model but red.


----------



## mercer_me

exmark;1289550 said:


> Nice quad. I have the exact same model but red.


Thanks, I realy like it. I have about 3700 miles on mine and the only problem I had with it was the 4wd actuator sh!t the bed on me. I have 60" plow for it that I use to plow a few small areas around my house.


----------



## blueline38

*haulin*

2011 30' forest river salem. It's 6000lbs empty.


----------



## PTSolutions

nice quad, we have arctic racing green in our blood! have an 03 400 4x4, 04 650 vtwin 4x4 and my uncle has an 04 500 4x4


----------



## mercer_me

ProTouchGrounds;1289569 said:
 

> nice quad, we have arctic racing green in our blood! have an 03 400 4x4, 04 650 vtwin 4x4 and my uncle has an 04 500 4x4


I love mine. I have never drove a 650 but, I have allways wanted to. Them 650s crank. My 500 is pretty fast realy, I had it doing 67mph going down a hil one time. On flat ground it tops out at around 60mph. I raced my buddie's 2010 Arctic Cat 550 and beat him. He claims he wasn't wide open but, I think he was. As far as 4-wheelers go I'm pretty much an Arctic Cat guy.


----------



## toyotaplow

My work horse. It might be small but it is mighty.


----------



## flatlander42

toyotaplow;1289591 said:


> My work horse. It might be small but it is mighty.
> View attachment 98168


How about more pics of the paint on that beast! Looks like there is some extra detail that I can't quite tell what it is in there.....Cool!


----------



## toyotaplow

Custom camo paint job that my father-in-law and I did on the truck 2 years ago. These pics were taken a couple days after it was painted. It is getting pretty rusty again, I am actually hoping to do a body job and re-paint it in the next couple of weeks if I can get the time. I also picked up some new 31" tires for it last week.


----------



## 91AK250

heres my load the other day on my '98 5.4 expedition, she towed great! 5,700 total weight.


----------



## randomb0b123

i dont understand why you used an expedition when you could have used an f250 or an excursion?


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Its bin very busy around here, I got afew pics but heres one for know 8yards of topsoil, I hauled 6 loads to this jobpayup


----------



## Willman940

91AK250;1289806 said:


> heres my load the other day on my '98 5.4 expedition, she towed great! 5,700 total weight.


I second bob, but on another note, do you have the front of your expedition higher then the rear? At first I thought it was squatting but then I noticed it was like that empty too? Did you put rear blocks in your excursion yet? I remember you did something to the front that made it higher too.

No offence, I'm just particular in a weird was, and also an *******,

John


----------



## lude1990

haulling stuff to the new shop










finishing a pvc fence


----------



## magnum1

Work in Progress,
Rebuilding an older goose neck dovetail with an addition ( 5' x 8' enclosed trailer )
for auger unit, bits & tools. Going to the scale to get combined weight. then new rims & tires after that off to the paint booth. Any guesses on weight w/skid steer on trailer. This unit will be traveling from Idaho to North Dakota and back several times this year. The enclosed trailer is to keep attachments from wandering off like happened on our last run to ND.


----------



## cet

I will guess 13,500 with the skid.

Would the tongue weight be better if you move the skid back a few feet. Most of the weight would be on the axle's then?


----------



## magnum1

cet;1290587 said:


> I will guess 13,500 with the skid.
> 
> Would the tongue weight be better if you move the skid back a few feet. Most of the weight would be on the axle's then?


When I mount a 3'0" wide tool box behind the enclosed trailer the skid steer will be over
the wheels ( sharp eye ) I'll move the unit over the wheels before I leave for the scale
Headed out now will reveal weight later this afternoon.


----------



## magnum1

cet;1290587 said:


> I will guess 13,500 with the skid.
> 
> Would the tongue weight be better if you move the skid back a few feet. Most of the weight would be on the axle's then?


Combined weight according to the DOT scales is 21,000 lbs
I don't think the weights per axle are correct: Steering 240 lbs, Drivers 4,740 lbs
Trailer 16,020 lbs. I know what the trailer weighs 4,500 lbs, skid steer 8,000 lb,
enclosed trailer approx. 800 lbs does'nt add up


----------



## cet

magnum1;1290617 said:


> Combined weight according to the DOT scales is 21,000 lbs
> I don't think the weights per axle are correct: Steering 240 lbs, Drivers 4,740 lbs
> Trailer 16,020 lbs. I know what the trailer weighs 4,500 lbs, skid steer 8,000 lb,
> enclosed trailer approx. 800 lbs does'nt add up


If you were to do the math backwards your truck would weigh 4,980. Not a hope it is that light. You would have to be lifting the truck with the trailer to get to that weight.


----------



## magnum1

cet;1290625 said:


> If you were to do the math backwards your truck would weigh 4,980. Not a hope it is that light. You would have to be lifting the truck with the trailer to get to that weight.


It's possible the DOT officer might be mistaken ( ya think ) I think it's more like
trailer - 4,500 lb., skid steer - 7,900 lb, enclosed trailer - 800 lb., pickup - 7,800 lb. + or -


----------



## magnum1

Think I'll try another scale an hopefully get a more accurate weight


----------



## 91AK250

randomb0b123;1289899 said:


> i dont understand why you used an expedition when you could have used an f250 or an excursion?


why not?

the excursion was sitting on jack stands due to front brake parts i was waiting on in the mail.

my f-250 is a 5.0 and a gutless wonder at that, plus it has no trailer wiring. plus the pickup is not nearly as comfy to drive.

the expedition is rated to tow 7,900lbs with my gearing and 5.4...she did just fine 

in other news, i fixed up my old golf cart trailer...been using it for all kinds of stuff!









nope the expedition is totaly stock sup wise, it actually sits about 1" higher in the rear then the front.

yes i have 350 blocks installed on the excursion now.(since feb) also have 2.5" lift shackles in the front

empty pic of the expedition









the excursion with 2.5" / 2" of lift


----------



## magnum1

*Finished w/referb*

New paint, tires, rims, axles, side rails and piggy back buddy, Load skid steer & attachments and were off and running. Anxious for 2011-2012 plowing season expanding into new area's of operation.


----------



## mike6256

Looking real nice Magnum!!


----------



## magnum1

mike6256;1290939 said:


> Looking real nice Magnum!!


Appreciate the compliment. ThanksThumbs Up


----------



## Jelinek61

magnum1;1291082 said:


> Appreciate the compliment. ThanksThumbs Up


Thats a cool idea with the enclosed trailer. What is your main line of work with that rig?


----------



## magnum1

Jelinek61;1291575 said:


> Thats a cool idea with the enclosed trailer. What is your main line of work with that rig?


I'm a general contractor mostly residential construction, I also install manufactured and
modular homes onto foundations ( crawl space and full basements ). But this trailer was
put together to haul a skid steer and setup equipment to North Dakota for a project.


----------



## Jelinek61

magnum1;1291660 said:


> I'm a general contractor mostly residential construction, I also install manufactured and
> modular homes onto foundations ( crawl space and full basements ). But this trailer was
> put together to haul a skid steer and setup equipment to North Dakota for a project.


Ah alright. I was thinking you maybe traveled all over the country doing some kind of special work because of the custom trailer. Good luck on your trip to ND.


----------



## magnum1

Jelinek61;1291710 said:


> Ah alright. I was thinking you maybe traveled all over the country doing some kind of special work because of the custom trailer. Good luck on your trip to ND.


The reason for the custom trailer is to keep tools and attachments from walking off the trailer at night. I lost some valuable equipment on our last trip, I can't afford to lose any more..


----------



## 91AK250

did alittle clean up on a friends land, free fire wood..alot more to go before i'm done.


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Heres some more, & more to come:salute:


----------



## ken643

owing my 26 foot Sea Ray to NY harbor, with my New F350


----------



## sn95vert




----------



## redneck farmer

This is what I towed home on Sat. a '59 Farmall 560. When I came home my wife says to me I thought you were only going to look at it? I replied I did look at it, but it was in such nice shape I wanted to look at it all the way home. You know what they say it is easier to beg for forgiveness, then ask for permission....


----------



## DeereFarmer

Nice looking Farmall! I always seem to be bringing too much stuff home too.


----------



## weareweird69

TremblaySNOW;1290016 said:


> Its bin very busy around here, I got afew pics but heres one for know 8yards of topsoil, I hauled 6 loads to this jobpayup


That is some REALLY nice looking topsoil.

Hauling some dirt with the truck. I was wayyyy overloaded.


















And had to take the old 82 to the new place. lol cant remember if I posted this.


----------



## pooleo8

^^^You have a sweet truck. Very nice.


----------



## randomb0b123

maybe im blind but do you have black mirrors in the first pic and chrome in the last?


----------



## weareweird69

HAHA yes, I run black mirrors in the summer, and chrome ones in the winter. 

The black ones have signals in them, and I dont want them to be destroyed in the salt, so I swap them to the factory chrome ones furing winter.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

weareweird69;1301257 said:


> HAHA yes, I run black mirrors in the summer, and chrome ones in the winter.
> 
> The black ones have signals in them, and I dont want them to be destroyed in the salt, so I swap them to the factory chrome ones furing winter.


lets see this mirrors with signals! I been looking for a mirror upgrade on my OBS


----------



## mercer_me

91AK250;1294328 said:


> did alittle clean up on a friends land, free fire wood..alot more to go before i'm done.


Last Winter we had a small ice storm in my area and there was quite a few trees fall down into the road. So, I took my 2000 Ford Ranger 4x4, my chain saw and a chain and and took care of all the trees since the town neglectid to take care of them. When I got to a tree I would cut the limbs off and throw the brush in the woods. Then I hooked a chain to the tree and hauled it rite up the road to my house.


----------



## weareweird69

PabstBlueRibbon;1301484 said:


> lets see this mirrors with signals! I been looking for a mirror upgrade on my OBS












Good luck finding a set though. I have 500 tied up in that pair, and havent seen a set since.


----------



## thesnowman269

weareweird69;1301541 said:


> Good luck finding a set though. I have 500 tied up in that pair, and havent seen a set since.


what is it you do for a living again? lol


----------



## weareweird69

Operate Heavy Equipment. This was all before I got a house lol


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

500 dollar mirrors hell no


----------



## randomb0b123

i agree with pabst


----------



## weareweird69

Haha. They are a rare Ford part even. I have wanted a set for years


----------



## 91AK250

i think i over loaded my little trailer, or atleast was right at the max. axle is rated at 2000lbs. tires at 1780lbs luckly i was only going 2 miles. thinking the tractor was atleast 2k with the attachments.


----------



## the new boss 92

******* farmer, what size goose is that?


----------



## IC-Smoke

had to repo my backhoe.


----------



## wideout

IC-Smoke;1314854 said:


> had to repo my backhoe.


Why did you have to repo it??


----------



## mercer_me

91AK250;1314439 said:


> i think i over loaded my little trailer, or atleast was right at the max. axle is rated at 2000lbs. tires at 1780lbs luckly i was only going 2 miles. thinking the tractor was atleast 2k with the attachments.


Why didn't you just drive it down the road?


----------



## Willman940

Cause that would be a lot more fun.....someones gotta stimulate the economy....


----------



## IC-Smoke

wideout;1314859 said:


> Why did you have to repo it??


It wasnt a actual repo, but my buddy had it to load his dump truck with sand and he hauled it with his air tag trailer. When he unhooked the trailer was on a slight incline. with all the rain we have had lately he coudlnt get to the trailer without spinning out. So the backhoe has been sitting idle for a week and I need it to put up a few beams in a barn.


----------



## 91AK250

mercer_me;1314878 said:


> Why didn't you just drive it down the road?


i did that when i brought it down. the main road is very busy and has no shoulder and people dont pay attention so i did not feel it was very safe. plus it took forever at 15mph lol

the little trailer did pretty well.


----------



## mercer_me

91AK250;1315217 said:


> i did that when i brought it down. the main road is very busy and has no shoulder and people dont pay attention so i did not feel it was very safe. plus it took forever at 15mph lol


Ya, if it was a busy road it would suck. I drive my old Allis-Chalmers down the road all the time I will go up to 10 miles down the road some times with it. People can hear my coming from a long ways away becouse it's strait piped. Thumbs Up


----------



## rob_cook2001

Pulling my brothers race truck to the track the day after we lowered it.
Sure looked bad without a bumper lol.
Robert


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

91AK250;1314439 said:


> i think i over loaded my little trailer, or atleast was right at the max. axle is rated at 2000lbs. tires at 1780lbs luckly i was only going 2 miles. thinking the tractor was atleast 2k with the attachments.


Sweet tractor! Is it yours? I've been looking for something like that for a while.


----------



## 91AK250

Lawn Enforcer;1315556 said:


> Sweet tractor! Is it yours? I've been looking for something like that for a while.


not mine, its a friends but we are trying to buy it from him..its a sweet little thing!


----------



## weareweird69

That is one tiny tractor! lol and, I noticed you turned your tail lights upside down, did it help with the reverse lights?


----------



## 91AK250

weareweird69;1315821 said:


> That is one tiny tractor! lol and, I noticed you turned your tail lights upside down, did it help with the reverse lights?


its great for around the yard.

naw i did it for looks, some of us did it to mimic the 2008-up super dutys w/the backup light on top. i have a white knight rear lighting system that attaches to the hitch..that made a hugeee difference.


----------



## weareweird69

lol I never thought of turning them over. 

And i bet that tractor is, its small enough to get everywhere!

Im thinking about getting a set of those HID reverse lights...


----------



## mjlawncare

heres one for ya


----------



## redneck farmer

the new boss 92;1314546 said:


> ******* farmer, what size goose is that?


It is a 14000# gooseneck, 20 foot flat deck with a 4 foot beavertail.


----------



## lude1990




----------



## abbe

Thats a scary looking rig


----------



## Mackman

abbe;1316457 said:


> Thats a scary looking rig


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## flatlander42

Looks like quite the jag on the pickup box trailer.


----------



## lude1990

lol its not scary lol only time it is scary is when some stupid driver cuts you off thinking i can stop on a dime lol. The trailer was a lil tipsy. I lowered it down some. But the truck was working hardcore when I had the mixer attached. 39 posts 100 2x4x8 45 bags of 60# concrete and all the tools and equipment to do the job.

Im going to be putting a trailer axle under the pickup box trailer if i keep it around for next summer but im hoping to have a 35 gooseneck by the time spring rollls around.

flatlander it wasnt too bad of a job i started nailing at 1230pm and I was done by 7 250 6' solid fence with two gates


----------



## R.G.PEEL

What am I haulin? An employee's dodge to the tranny shop!


----------



## Jelinek61

lude1990;1317400 said:


> But the truck was working hardcore when I had the mixer attached.


haha, I'm sure the mixer was the thing that really made the truck struggle. Couldn't of been the 2700lb of concrete or the 100 2x4's hahaha. Just messin with ya. I dont have the balls to pull that much on a single axle trailer.


----------



## lude1990

Jelinek61;1317550 said:


> haha, I'm sure the mixer was the thing that really made the truck struggle. Couldn't of been the 2700lb of concrete or the 100 2x4's hahaha. Just messin with ya. I dont have the balls to pull that much on a single axle trailer.


when the mixer starts bouncing it jerks the truck around alot but yea there was some weight and the most ive ever put in the trailer was 60 60 pound bags. it was on the bump stops but i didnt have to go very far with that load only a few miles.


----------



## weareweird69

hmmm a Rare 4-door short bed dually. very nice truck


----------



## the new boss 92

its funny cause i see an identical set up on a goose neck at the trans shop but a chevy was pulling it!


----------



## farmerkev

Brought my 3/4 ton in tonight to get the tranny rebuilt. biggest load Ive had on the trailer since I rebilt it, worked out great. Also I think the biggest load Ive had on the new 3500, which also impressed me.


----------



## farmerkev

I see the pic didnt work..


----------



## DareDog




----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

My girlfriend.....


----------



## shepoutside

Not mine, just seems to fit here


----------



## Jelinek61

What the hell, that can't be real. The tires are not even squating.....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

NICE! My first giveaway that it was a photoshop wasn't the unsquatted tires, it was the fact its a dodge!


----------



## 87chevy

Beets!!! I was stuck... Quadtrac came to the rescue


----------



## DavCut

*The Little Trailer that Could!*

A little recycling project from earlier this summer...

8 x 10 shed, 4 x 8 trailer. No problem!


----------



## ken643

No way thats real, That trucks bumper would be on the ground, maybe under ground. But cool pic


----------



## Mysticlandscape

I know its not chained down,it can wait till tomorrow Ive been playing in the rain all day


----------



## seville009

Taking in for summer end servicing....


----------



## 91AK250

seville009;1323675 said:


> Taking in for summer end servicing....


i drool over your excursion ...i want a new one! lol


----------



## Bigrd1

This picture is a couple years old. 20' car hauler i use for just about everything.


----------



## BMB Plowing

ohhhh not hauling all that much, just a couple hundred tons.









taking my little dozer over to the jobsite, no big deal


----------



## BMB Plowing

Not really, but this is what I do haul most of the time:


----------



## IPLOWSNO

bmb,,,,,,,,,,,,,, thats the rig i would want for around town driving fricken awesome


----------



## mercer_me

The 743lb 47.5" bull Moose I shot Monday 10/10/2011 and my 2004 Arctic Cat 500.


----------



## mercer_me

BMB Plowing;1324111 said:


> This is what I do haul most of the time:


What does the LGP meen?


----------



## jhenderson9196

Low ground pressure


----------



## mercer_me

jhenderson9196;1324310 said:


> Low ground pressure


That makes sence, I thought them tracks looked bigger than normal.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

This s what I actually haul. '97 F250 7.3l turbo diesel, 170k miles.


----------



## Cam.at.Heritage

*pavers*

Trucker brought this one back, keep is busy for a bit....


----------



## weareweird69

Finally got a chance to load all my crap up and head back to my house. Just got the Trac Vac 854...

My Trailer is no where near big enough anymore. lol


----------



## Jelinek61

Saw this the other day and had to snap a couple pictures. A guy was hauling this brand new grain cart down US131 right through Grand Rapids. It was a little wide........


----------



## nixray

I cant believe MSPD or one of the county's didn't nab that grain cart, NO ESCORT. WIDE LOAD signs, etc


----------



## SilverLT2

Got a load of wood for the garage for the winter


----------



## Jelinek61

nixray;1336380 said:


> I cant believe MSPD or one of the county's didn't nab that grain cart, NO ESCORT. WIDE LOAD signs, etc


Yeah i know. He had a flasher on the truck but nothing on the cart itself. He was lucky a trooper wasn't sitting at the turn around you can see in the second pic. I always see em sitting there running radar. He got off 131 onto 96 and headed west then got off at the next exit. I followed him kinda like an escort so cars didnt get to close because he couldnt even see around it so he was changing lines kinda blind.


----------



## nixray

Jelinek61;1336973 said:


> Yeah i know. He had a flasher on the truck but nothing on the cart itself. He was lucky a trooper wasn't sitting at the turn around you can see in the second pic. I always see em sitting there running radar. He got off 131 onto 96 and headed west then got off at the next exit. I followed him kinda like an escort so cars didnt get to close because he couldnt even see around it so he was changing lines kinda blind.


I used to live near Holland, and have family in GR, I now live in Battle Creek....that is a nasty stretch of hiway, and as you said there is all ways a cruiser, shift change maybe


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

weareweird69;1301151 said:


> That is some REALLY nice looking topsoil.
> 
> Hauling some dirt with the truck. I was wayyyy overloaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And had to take the old 82 to the new place. lol cant remember if I posted this.


Saw you in diesel power. amazing truck.


----------



## RCsLawncare

Not actually hauling it, but I take it down to the track. Full weight street car that is daily driven...


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

RCsLawncare;1337047 said:


> Not actually hauling it, but I take it down to the track. Full weight street car that is daily driven...


BEAUTIFUL. one day soon ill have an 03 terminator in black.


----------



## weareweird69

H&HPropertyMait;1337046 said:


> Saw you in diesel power. amazing truck.


Thank you!



RCsLawncare;1337047 said:


> Not actually hauling it, but I take it down to the track. Full weight street car that is daily driven...


LOL I love mine! nice Termi...


----------



## RCsLawncare

Thanks guys, hes got more. I just tow them.... For sale...


----------



## alldayrj

some RCA


----------



## randomb0b123

nice chameleon paint!!


----------



## RCsLawncare

randomb0b123;1337538 said:


> nice chameleon paint!!


Well worth the watch...


----------



## Guzzo856

my skid steer


----------



## 87chevy

TD-9 and a 8006 Deutz


----------



## IC-Smoke

Hauled this home today!Thumbs Up


----------



## TremblaySNOW

its bin a while since I'v had a moment to post some of our pictures so heres some


----------



## SIWEL

Hauled asphalt for Palmer in Springfield yesturday. I have paved for them a lot this year, and I am working all this coming week for them paving in upstate MA. Dumping some millings off of I-91 in North Haven earlier this year at Tilcon NB.


----------



## OntarioGuy

TremblaySNOW;1339911 said:


> its bin a while since I'v had a moment to post some of our pictures so heres some


Did you take the derby car to Lindsay this weedend? i think it was talken a while ago because of the leaves are still on the trees.


----------



## Peterbilt

Been awhile since I posted.

My New 2011 Ram 3500 4x4 pulling my New to me 2000 Steel Craft deck over, loaded with my Ditch Witch MX35 Excavator..

J.


----------



## RCsLawncare

Peterbilt;1339951 said:


> Been awhile since I posted.
> 
> My New 2011 Ram 3500 4x4 pulling my New to me 2000 Steel Craft deck over, loaded with my Ditch Witch MX35 Excavator..
> 
> J.


That a Hemi?


----------



## Peterbilt

It sure is. And other than it being geared weird, its a pulling SOB!!

J.


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Lucfw;1339945 said:


> Did you take the derby car to Lindsay this weedend? i think it was talken a while ago because of the leaves are still on the trees.


No its my ice racing car, well not any more due to the fact that I blew the tranny out of it because the back brakes seized and got pissed and blew the trans, and of to the scrap it went :salute:


----------



## OntarioGuy

TremblaySNOW;1341270 said:


> No its my ice racing car, well not any more due to the fact that I blew the tranny out of it because the back brakes seized and got pissed and blew the trans, and of to the scrap it went :salute:


oh lol i posted than had a better look at it and said that does not look like a derby car now... ice raceing? thats awsome where is that done? at a speed way or a on a lake? that seems awsome!


----------



## SilverLT2

Scraping some S10 stuff


----------



## Polarisrider

doin some hauling with my HD


----------



## Weenuk

This is what i haul..

http://www.plowsite.com/picture.php?albumid=1073&pictureid=6477

http://www.plowsite.com/picture.php?albumid=1073&pictureid=6476


----------



## comeeonn

i haul whatever pays! this picture it was stone


----------



## Mackman

comeeonn;1369048 said:


> i haul whatever pays! this picture it was stone


Thats a cute little truck:laughing:


----------



## comeeonn

Mackman;1369057 said:


> Thats a cute little truck:laughing:


i figured you would have something to say! come truck with me for the day, bring your "big truck" ill make more trips and haul more weight all day :laughing:Thumbs Up


----------



## 93redneck150

*some stuff......*

heres some. i now the dozer was overweight but i only wnet down the road and it stopped well....


----------



## redneck farmer

Nice looking Farmalls *******. We've got a couple as well Farmall M, 560, and 706 along with a Case 1030, 1370 and Ford 9000.


----------



## rusty_keg_3

Hmm, well i haul all kinds of crap, but heres some of it i actually have pics of...
1- Our 35' Dutchman...
2- $5,000+ hard wood floors, little over 3,000 pounds...
3- Our 60" 2010 Lazer Z, and JD 28" Stander (just a few of the mowers to mow moms house)
4- A pallet of ice melt, and 2 blowers...
5- 1.5 pallets of pavers (on one pallet) for mothers day gift...


----------



## abbe

what happened on both sides of the cab? ouch


----------



## rusty_keg_3

Heres a few others...
1- Hauling a buddy's twin turbo civic...
2- Hauling a buddy's Dodge Ram Indy (blew out rearend)


----------



## lude1990

any more info or pics on that civic rusty???


----------



## Alaskaforby4

Towing stuff


----------



## SilverLT2

Nice Ram their Alaska Thumbs Up and go figure a ford on a flat bed getting towed who what a thought :laughing:


----------



## big_stroker

Here are a few pics of what the truck has seen behind it.


----------



## big_stroker




----------



## dirtyscag

Just a few christmas trees


----------



## dan67

A few photo's


----------



## rusty_keg_3

lude1990;1384510 said:


> any more info or pics on that civic rusty???


yea, just one... the rest of the body parts were in the car...


----------



## the new boss 92

abbe;1384503 said:


> what happened on both sides of the cab? ouch


it was in a tornado a little while ago and he bought it back from the ins company and rebuilt it.


----------



## BDTRUX

first pic is my mud truck on my new trailer, actually the black truck donated the 4" lift & dana 60 for my '96 f250 7.3

second pic was kinda a joke... I needed to move the camper before parking the gooseneck trailer, just seemed to work out


----------



## TheLawnRanger2

Here's a couple for y'all.

This was my father-in-law's childhood home being moved to a historical village.










Needed a little help up hill.


----------



## randomb0b123

thats cool how far did you have to move it? is it close to the sweet hardware store?


----------



## Kevin_NJ

*Just a couple*

Getting ready to return a borrowed tractor & taking ol' faithful (2000 Intrepid over 200k miles) in for new brake lines


----------



## TheLawnRanger2

randomb0b123;1390971 said:


> thats cool how far did you have to move it? is it close to the sweet hardware store?


It got move about 1 1/2 - 2 miles cross country.

Yes it is close to the hardware. About 1/4 - 1/5 mile cross country. A couple months ago they also moved the old black smiths shop that was behind the fire station that's right across the street from the hardware. It went to the same site as the house. The historical society is building an historic village w/buildings from the original settlement.


----------



## bartdude

Some over the summer Haulin..


----------



## dalejr_fan112

my old job









my cuurent job









dads Duramax pulling my 91 chevy the day the rear end went to hell









and my 91 backed under a reefer....


----------



## Mackman

what kind of weight can you haul with that dump trailer?? What was your light wieght on that thing?? MI is crazy


----------



## dalejr_fan112

Legal weight limit is 161,000lbs. That set is aluminum, the whole thing empty weighs about 38,000. Its really fun pullin that much weight. That mack did NOT like pulling those, it was beat to hell tho. Weak as ever... Those are double trailers by the way...


----------



## Mackman

dalejr_fan112;1391577 said:


> Legal weight limit is 161,000lbs. That set is aluminum, the whole thing empty weighs about 38,000. Its really fun pullin that much weight. That mack did NOT like pulling those, it was beat to hell tho. Weak as ever... Those are double trailers by the way...


161k lol thats crazy. Tell me more about the mack


----------



## dalejr_fan112

Oh man, it was a POS. CL700, mack engine, mack 13spd. It was abused its whole life. Missing a motor mount, power steering box leaked, fifth wheel had major slop, way to many things to list. It was never taken care of properly. I mainly pulled those trains and an 8 axle asphalt trailer. Didn't like pulling those at all.


----------



## Spudman

Moved one of our lifts to a new bin of potatoes. Nissan 50 weighs 8145 pounds and the bucket is probably another 500. Truck has winter tires and lights on.


----------



## bizzo15

Man that Tundra looks like it's barely squatting with all that weight. I'm a die hard Chevy/American truck guy but if I had the coin for a newer half ton I'd seriously consider a Tundra. You got any more pics of that baby doing work?


----------



## Spudman

I have posted a few other pictures earlier in this thread; another of a forklift, a grain drill, and a cultivator. I will be picking up a potato holding hopper this Friday, I'll try to grab a photo of that load.


----------



## 87chevy

If I remember right those Tundras are built decetly heavy duty. like a 5/8ths ton


----------



## mercer_me

87chevy;1395488 said:


> If I remember right those Tundras are built decetly heavy duty. like a 5/8ths ton


They are a heavy 1/2 ton. So, you could call it a 5/8 ton.


----------



## Pushin4U

Figured I'd upload a few. The first one is my Avy hauling the 90 Chevy to get her tranny fixed. The others are the fun job!  Buddy of mine does late model racing and this is our rig and car. wesport


----------



## randomb0b123

where you guys race at? go to eldora or attica?


----------



## Pushin4U

randomb0b123;1396732 said:


> where you guys race at? go to eldora or attica?


Yep, Been to both places. We go to alot of other places too. Down towards zanesville, portsmouth area.


----------



## randomb0b123

cool ill watch for you this season


----------



## Pushin4U

randomb0b123;1398192 said:


> cool ill watch for you this season


Sure thing. Where do you go watch at mainly?


----------



## dirtyscag

Pullin my buddys truck home it kept cutting out on him


----------



## Spudman

bizzo15;1395142 said:


> Man that Tundra looks like it's barely squatting with all that weight. I'm a die hard Chevy/American truck guy but if I had the coin for a newer half ton I'd seriously consider a Tundra. You got any more pics of that baby doing work?


Bizzo15, as promised, a picture from Friday; grain cleaner and potato hopper.


----------



## Pushin4U

Spudman;1398211 said:


> Bizzo15, as promised, a picture from Friday; grain cleaner and potato hopper.


That things looks like its a beast. I'd put that Toyota up to any 3/4 ton. It out pulls every half ton there is on the market anyways.


----------



## big_stroker

Picked up a Accumu8 and Grapple along with a 10 wheel + kicker hay rake in Camp Point, IL Hauled it the 430 miles home. It hung off the edge of the trailer about 6" on each side so it wasn't that bad.


----------



## randomb0b123

the 08 mirrors look nice stroker much more user friendly than the pre 08 tow mirrors


----------



## big_stroker

randomb0b123;1400391 said:


> the 08 mirrors look nice stroker much more user friendly than the pre 08 tow mirrors


After having them I would NEVER go back to the old style. You can see so much more out of them.


----------



## TremblaySNOW

I have not posted in my thread in a while so heres a few, New trailer i just bought and a pick of the backhoe


----------



## zkslawn

Heres my 2wd v6 F150 towing about 5500 lbs barely knew it was back there.. only revved higher on the long uphill roads


----------



## Pushin4U

Thought I'd upload another one. The '90 broke down, had to get her to the shop to fix.


----------



## the new boss 92

zkslawn;1403742 said:


> Heres my 2wd v6 F150 towing about 5500 lbs barely knew it was back there.. only revved higher on the long uphill roads


looks good, i had the same truck with chevy. do you have any suspention mods in the rear? hold the weight pretty well


----------



## S-205

Hauling the Tacoma!  There was nothing wrong with it, I was painting the trailer so I thought I'd see if it fit. It didn't fit...

And the skidsteer every now and again.


----------



## zkslawn

the new boss 92;1404288 said:


> looks good, i had the same truck with chevy. do you have any suspention mods in the rear? hold the weight pretty well


Yes i have 2 air adjustable gabriel shocks in the rear.. set to about 120 psi.. they are the best decision i have ever made been putting everything in the bed.


----------



## the new boss 92

thought so, cause when i did that with my old half ton it would have been low ridding. i put the firestone 5k air bags in mine and then swaped them over to my 2500 before i sold it.


----------



## Banksy

I forgot about this pic. I took it a couple of years ago.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Towing a little bit here with my 89 Cummins.


----------



## mustangman02232

buddies bob cat behind my truck doing hay









after ten hours of "rubbing my balls off" on the company truck


----------



## Swamp Dawg

Hauling this muskeg tractor we completely rebuilt.


----------



## Swamp Dawg

Hauling the blue bombardier


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Banksy;1470780 said:


> I forgot about this pic. I took it a couple of years ago.


Surprised he even knew you were behind him


----------



## GMCHD plower

Swamp Dawg;1471139 said:


> Hauling the blue bombardier


What brand/ specs is that trailer?


----------



## S-205

The muskeg tractor and bombardier are neat!


----------



## Swamp Dawg

GMCHD plower;1471167 said:


> What brand/ specs is that trailer?


Trailtech 14K Tilt deck trailer with Torflex axles, I forget the actual length, 22' maybe?


----------



## Mark13

Pushin4U;1398221 said:


> I'd put that Toyota up to any 3/4 ton.


I'd be up for seeing how that works out.

Last thing I hauled:


----------



## Spudman

We have two Tundras, a Chevy 2500HD Duramax, a GMC 2500, and an F250. 

Based on my experience the Tundras are good trucks but they are not 3/4 tons.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Swamp Dawg;1471139 said:


> Hauling the blue bombardier


Yes! Ice fishing vehicle!!!!


----------



## S-205

Lets bring this back! A few of hauling here and there, some YFZ's, a lawn roller, quads, a dump trailer etc etc.


----------



## S-205

All kinds of stuff!


----------



## S-205

Thats about all I got.


----------



## mercer_me

You don't haul anything in the dump trailer with the Tacoma do you?


----------



## S-205

mercer_me;1479022 said:


> You don't haul anything in the dump trailer with the Tacoma do you?


Sure! The S205 has gone in there a few times.....

Ha! No way, I had a yard and half of mulch in it that time loaded at the back just to go up the road to a customers house. No lights and no brakes because I have no 7 pin. The Dodge was in the shop and the 6leaker sold the day before. :realmad:


----------



## Mysticlandscape

crappy pic


----------



## Spudman

A couple loads of farm equipment I hauled home from Lancaster County, PA. The first was in April, the second was over the weekend.


----------



## IC-Smoke

Thumbs Up
spud, what brand is that tag trailer?

Thanks!


----------



## Spudman

IC-Smoke;1479058 said:


> Thumbs Up
> spud, what brand is that tag trailer?
> 
> Thanks!


Kaufman 7 ton, made in North Carolina. It's an 8' fixed deck on the front with a 14' tilt section. We spec'd it with the forklift package with cross members on 14" centers.


----------



## cet

SmokeyBacon;1478915 said:


> Thats about all I got.


In that first picture did you photo shop the name on the enclosed trailer. If not there is no period after the second "T"


----------



## S-205

cet;1479066 said:


> In that first picture did you photo shop the name on the enclosed trailer. If not there is no period after the second "T"


Yeah I was just plaing around with photoshop, thanks though.

And Spud, do TRD Tundra's come with diff lock like the Tacoma's do?


----------



## DareDog

my dad towed this 2 months ago with the 96, he said it towed great did not even know it was back there.










buddy towed boat up to camp 2 weeks ago.


----------



## DareDog

Its normal winter weekend haul


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

hey smokey, how does that hemi do with a load? I got a 3/4 ton hemi and haven't had the chance to throw some weight on it.


----------



## S-205

It does OK. Just OK. It doesn't like having 6 or 7 yards of soil in the dump trailer and it isn't best friends with the S205 when its in the dump trailer. It will pull it safely, its no diesel though. It revs pretty high going up any incline and it uses a lot of fuel. Basically what you'd expect from a Hemi in a 3/4 ton.


----------



## jimv

pic one 20 foot camper pic2 34 foot camper it all towed with a 06 dodge dakota


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

SmokeyBacon;1479115 said:


> It does OK. Just OK. It doesn't like having 6 or 7 yards of soil in the dump trailer and it isn't best friends with the S205 when its in the dump trailer. It will pull it safely, its no diesel though. It revs pretty high going up any incline and it uses a lot of fuel. Basically what you'd expect from a Hemi in a 3/4 ton.


yeah that what i was thinking. she does like sucking down the fuel i know that for sure.


----------



## Spudman

SmokeyBacon;1479082 said:


> Yeah I was just plaing around with photoshop, thanks though.
> 
> And Spud, do TRD Tundra's come with diff lock like the Tacoma's do?


No, it's an automatic limited-slip differential.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Long 510 Hauling for someone from the auction


----------



## mercer_me

The Tundra looks great like always Spud Man. Do you guys still have all them old Shaws Volvos? I have been driving one in drivers ed.


----------



## Spudman

mercer_me;1479464 said:


> The Tundra looks great like always Spud Man. Do you guys still have all them old Shaws Volvos? I have been driving one in drivers ed.


Yes, I think we're up to eight of those trucks now.


----------



## BC Handyman

*What I haul*

Here is a pic of the ford & bobcat. 2nd pic you can see what I haul everyday, my landscape trailer.


----------



## mercer_me

Spudman;1479481 said:


> Yes, I think we're up to eight of those trucks now.


Do yours have 10 speeds? I don't cair for 10 speeds at all. I like 8LL the best. What is about the old Shaws Volvos that you like so much?


----------



## S-205

What I consider toys... 2 quads and a mower.


----------



## mercer_me

The summer camp I work for borrowed this 1 ton so I could haul some crusher dust. We had a load dumped at work and I had to haul it to a spot they could't get a wheeler into. (I did not haul any loads down public roads.)


----------



## TremblaySNOW

I bought a new JD 5095 last Oct to Ad to the fleet, this it what delivered it
the 3rd picture is when I pick it up after a warranty problem was solved


----------



## GMCHD plower

Will- Thats not even a heavy load for a one ton in Maine hahaha

Tremblay- Thats a sweet tractor, whats it getting equipped with for snow duties?


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Yep its not that heavy, especially behind my fordThumbs Up

I put a 92'' Pronovost inverted snow blower, It works really well,


----------



## mercer_me

I had to haul my 2002 Chevy 1500 to my mechanic's shop today.You could definitely tell you had a load on but, the Tundra (4.6L) seamed to handle it well and had pretty good power.


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1482814 said:


> Will- Thats not even a heavy load for a one ton in Maine hahaha


LOL I know, I have scene a lot bigger loads than that on a one ton. But, the electric/hydraulic dump had all it wanted with that load.


----------



## mossman381




----------



## IC-Smoke

dads 36 chevy 1.5 ton ex fire truck


----------



## Mackman

Mossman looks like you might be overweight good thing you have a dually for that load lol


----------



## 87chevy

Mackman;1491716 said:


> Mossman looks like you might be overweight good thing you have a dually for that load lol


Pushin the limit atleast!!

I've been draggin' a few things around lately


----------



## THEGOLDPRO




----------



## fatheadon1

just shy of 10000 lbs 12 foot tall netted 8.5 mpg hammering 200 miles into the mountains of pa. got 18.5 commin home empty


----------



## mossman381

Mackman;1491716 said:


> Mossman looks like you might be overweight good thing you have a dually for that load lol





87chevy;1491723 said:


> Pushin the limit atleast!!


Does a duramax have a limit 

A good heavy load on my new gooseneck. Book says the Waldon is 9100lbs dry.


----------



## 91AK250

few from today


----------



## Banksy

Why did you need to tow all three of those, AK?


----------



## 91AK250

the van was being taken down for a water pump replacement.

since my friend was following in my explorer and we were going home i just loaded up the explorer.. no sense in driving 2 trucks right?

once i got home i pulled the expedition down to the gas station just to fill it and the excursion up. figured why not get both of them at the same time.


----------



## DareDog

How did it tow??? those trailers are nice my dad rent one few months back had car on it and could not even tell it was back there.


----------



## DieselSlug

91AK250;1505620 said:


> the van was being taken down for a water pump replacement.
> 
> since my friend was following in my explorer and we were going home i just loaded up the explorer.. no sense in driving 2 trucks right?
> 
> once i got home i pulled the expedition down to the gas station just to fill it and the excursion up. figured why not get both of them at the same time.


That van looks like it have Subaru rims on it lol. Dont let u-haul see that expedition on there, im sure thats overweight in their book. The expedition looks like a sweet towing machine!


----------



## cretebaby

mossman381;1491919 said:


> Does a duramax have a limit
> 
> A good heavy load on my new gooseneck. Book says the Waldon is 9100lbs dry.


Just a little under plated there.


----------



## mossman381

cretebaby;1505857 said:


> Just a little under plated there.


I know, the trailer is only rated to 10K. The plates in the pic are the MN plates that came with the trailer. I just got the WI plates for it. My dad was hauling it with an unregistered car hauler only rated to 7K


----------



## IC-Smoke

wife snapped a couple photos for me today>


----------



## cretebaby

mossman381;1505968 said:


> I know, the trailer is only rated to 10K. The plates in the pic are the MN plates that came with the trailer. I just got the WI plates for it. My dad was hauling it with an unregistered car hauler only rated to 7K


I was talking your truck LOL.


----------



## 91AK250

DareDog;1505659 said:


> How did it tow??? those trailers are nice my dad rent one few months back had car on it and could not even tell it was back there.


towed amazing! first time with any weight behind the excursion. the V10 pulls like crazy(tuned and no muffler) no problem getting on the highway..ect very stable and predictable.

i'm looking into getting a travel trailer in the next few years. either the excursion or expedition tow wonderfully.


----------



## mossman381

cretebaby;1506061 said:


> I was talking your truck LOL.


How do you know what my plate is registered for? I don't even know that. The dealer did the paper work when I bought my 08 2500HD. When I got my 02 I just transfered the plate.


----------



## Cmplt Grnd Pros

My old truck hauling my grandfather's boat. Second one is of me and my buddies tailgating camper. Hauling it with one of my Dad's company vans.


----------



## cretebaby

mossman381;1506081 said:


> How do you know what my plate is registered for? I don't even know that. The dealer did the paper work when I bought my 08 2500HD. When I got my 02 I just transfered the plate.


Unless vanity plates are different the white plates like that are only good for 4500/6000/8000 lbs..

You should certainly know how much you are plating your truck for.


----------



## mossman381

cretebaby;1506157 said:


> Unless vanity plates are different the white plates like that are only good for 4500/6000/8000 lbs..
> 
> You should certainly know how much you are plating your truck for.


The state does not need any more money from me because I tow a heavy load every once and a while. The state can kiss my a$$. I pay over $100 a year for my truck the way it is registered now. The truck can handle the weight so can the trailer and that is all that matters to me.


----------



## WilliamOak

Uh oh I smell a plate debate coming on!!


----------



## Red_Rattler

Loaded the truck heavy on purpose to see how the truck handled most of the 8k that skid weighs :laughing: I need some air bags in the near future...


----------



## nixray

I saw that SOB on the west side of the state (between Kalamazoo and Grand Rapids) earlier this week it was either on US131 or I-96 cant remember,..but man that convoy was sweet and man were the strobes on the thing bright and it was like a xmas tree



IC-Smoke;1506035 said:


> wife snapped a couple photos for me today>


----------



## IC-Smoke

nixray;1506232 said:


> I saw that SOB on the west side of the state (between Kalamazoo and Grand Rapids) earlier this week it was either on US131 or I-96 cant remember,..but man that convoy was sweet and man were the strobes on the thing bright and it was like a xmas tree


crazy!! could have been another load? we followed it from Jonesville West to Coldwater (US12) where we had to wait for them to make the turn onto Northbound I-69 (where the photo was taken) The guy on the buggy has a pretty cool job when they are turning.


----------



## cretebaby

mossman381;1506217 said:


> The state does not need any more money from me because I tow a heavy load every once and a while. The state can kiss my a$$. I pay over $100 a year for my truck the way it is registered now. The truck can handle the weight so can the trailer and that is all that matters to me.


So you can't afford to plate it properly but you can afford vanity plates?


----------



## cretebaby

Red_Rattler;1506230 said:


> Loaded the truck heavy on purpose to see how the truck handled most of the 8k that skid weighs :laughing: I need some air bags in the near future...


And yet another.


----------



## mossman381

cretebaby;1506443 said:


> So you can't afford to plate it properly but you can afford vanity plates?


It's sad to see someone that is brainwashed into wanting to give thier money to the state/gov. Why do I have to pay more for a personalized plate? It should be a one time fee to make the plate. I guess the state wants MORE MONEY. I am going to try to keep my hard earned money in my pocket. It cost my over $500 in taxes when I bought the truck. I park campers in my yard during the cranfest and guess what. I have to pay $175 to the state health department to park campers on my own property. If the state/gov weren't reaching in my pocket every chance they get then maybe I would be willing to pay more for registration. But right now they are not getting another penny from me


----------



## jomama45

mossman381;1506572 said:


> It's sad to see someone that is brainwashed into wanting to give thier money to the state/gov. Why do I have to pay more for a personalized plate? It should be a one time fee to make the plate. I guess the state wants MORE MONEY. I am going to try to keep my hard earned money in my pocket. It cost my over $500 in taxes when I bought the truck. I park campers in my yard during the cranfest and guess what. I have to pay $175 to the state health department to park campers on my own property. If the state/gov weren't reaching in my pocket every chance they get then maybe I would be willing to pay more for registration. * But right now they are not getting another penny from me*


..................until you get pulled over for pulling that.............

Actually, I don't want to get into the middle of this, but I can tell you, because I've met him and have a good idea of his mindset, that cretebaby isn't pro-government by any stretch of the imagination, and I don't think you're "catching his drift"................


----------



## 09Daxman

Here is what I tow around with my 09 dmax. Nothing to crazy heavy, just a 24 ft enclosed trailer. Usually have my lawn stuff in there or my 87 rx7.










My 87 RX7


















engine bay


----------



## S-205

Beauty RX-7, it looks very clean!


----------



## randomb0b123

the rx7 looks like no fun at all


----------



## orinicklawncare

the new boss 92;1249668 said:


> hauled my buddies 71 not to lang ago, had no motor or trans. there was 400lbs in the bed of the truck and the block along with the hood for the car!


that would be a 67


----------



## mossman381

jomama45;1506581 said:


> ..................until you get pulled over for pulling that.............


That is the only way they are getting anything from me. I have no beef against cretebaby. Maybe he has had trouble before and just trying to warn me. I know this thread is for towing pics so this debate should end.

A little something for the chevy guys


----------



## 09Daxman

AT&T, thank you!!! It took me a year to build this car and my goal was a nice clean swap. I have seen alot of hacked together junk. I like to take pride in the stuff I do. 

Randombob, 452rwhp and 405 rwtq in a 2700 lb car is boring... Haha  

The car is like a go kart on roids! It's a blast to drive around the the looks and comments are great!! haha


----------



## S-205

09Daxman;1507799 said:


> AT&T, thank you!!! It took me a year to build this car and my goal was a nice clean swap. I have seen alot of hacked together junk. I like to take pride in the stuff I do.
> 
> Randombob, 452rwhp and 405 rwtq in a 2700 lb car is boring... Haha
> 
> The car is like a go kart on roids! It's a blast to drive around the the looks and comments are great!! haha


Sounds like fun, we're in the process of getting a Turbo motor for my friends 87. Oh and its ATT, not AT&T. thats a phone company! Thumbs Up


----------



## 09Daxman

Sorry my phone auto corrected me and I didnt even noticed that it did that haha


----------



## nixray

I suppose it could be but Id like to think that its the same load.....69 runs south of Kalamazoo (runs thru parts of Battle Creek and Marshall) they probably took 94 to 131 where I saw them



IC-Smoke;1506341 said:


> crazy!! could have been another load? we followed it from Jonesville West to Coldwater (US12) where we had to wait for them to make the turn onto Northbound I-69 (where the photo was taken) The guy on the buggy has a pretty cool job when they are turning.


----------



## jegolopolli




----------



## jegolopolli




----------



## R&R Yard Design

Got to love cook county.


----------



## fatheadon1

Hurricane Sandy relief truck 2012f350 6.7 trailer tractor 200 gallons of fuel and 8 Generators = just shy of 24000 lbs netted 12mpg at 70 mph


----------



## fatheadon1

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/...9-9966-D4C56135E66F-1467-00000140570F3771.jpg


----------



## Red_Rattler

I'm under 8k gross weight whats the issue with my plates?


----------



## IMAGE

jegolopolli;1509393 said:


>


That is a SWEET TRUCK!!


----------



## Alaskaforby4

Still makin the ol' Dodge work for a living.


----------



## randomb0b123

finally got a trailer. its 10k gvw 16+2 built like a tank


----------



## S-205

Built like a tank just like your truck


----------



## mossman381

randomb0b123;1512410 said:


> finally got a trailer. its 10k gvw 16+2 built like a tank


I think that is the first time I have seen your truck. Can't really see the trailer


----------



## randomb0b123

mossman381;1512698 said:


> I think that is the first time I have seen your truck. Can't really see the trailer


ill get more pics of the trailer after its improvements sunday


----------



## mossman381

randomb0b123;1512722 said:


> ill get more pics of the trailer after its improvements sunday


What are you doing to it?


----------



## randomb0b123

theres not enough spots to strap/chain stuff so were installing a rubrail. the rubrail will also have stake pockets that will hold the sides im going to make so i can also use the trailer to haul brush. going to put a square hole in the bulkhead for the winch and put a lock on the toolbox


----------



## randomb0b123

really really really well built truckcraft flatbed scoreee


----------



## weareweird69

That is a REALLY nice bed.


----------



## mossman381

randomb0b123;1527767 said:


> really really really well built truckcraft flatbed scoreee


That going on your dodge?


----------



## bacwudzme

Just washed my truck and work trailer.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

randomb0b123;1527767 said:


> really really really well built truckcraft flatbed scoreee


nice looking flatbed thats what kind i want to put on my pickup


----------



## randomb0b123

its built like no other ive seen .cross braces are 4" centers the headache rack is a monster.its going to replace the steel flatbed on my dodge but this ones going to be a dumper =]


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Hauling a little dingo for an irrigation install this week....


----------



## thesnowman269

seems like that dingo would be a little heavy for that trailer


----------



## randomb0b123

the 2500 suburban hated my truck alot. should have loaded it backwards.


----------



## meyer22288

the 2000 f-250 7.3l hauling the excavator. not sure the truck even knew it was theirThumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me

Hauling some sand with a 1991 Ford LTL 9000.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Anyone care to guess?


----------



## Mark13

A rather over built fuel cell?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;1638836 said:


> A rather over built fuel cell?


800 gas plus I may add some smaller diesel tanks once I return from Texas.


----------



## Mark13

What do you need that much gas for, small engine stuff (pumps, portable generators, etc)?


----------



## Red_Rattler

Just my pull truck


----------



## EGLC




----------



## Mark13

Red_Rattler;1638875 said:


> Just my pull truck


Workstock/2.5 or 2.6?



EGLC;1638881 said:


>


How do you like the Kubota?


----------



## dan67

*Hay*

Second load of hay for the day, 6000#.


----------



## meyer22288

hauled the b21 todayThumbs Up


----------



## Red_Rattler

Mark13;1638884 said:


> Workstock/2.5 or 2.6?


Poor mans 2.6 truck at the moment. doing it a piece at a time but I;m still having fun. The trucks that beat me have about $30,000 more invested into them then I do payup


----------



## fatheadon1

24ft box truck box

some junk fence
 some stump grindings
 loads of wood from tree jobs


----------



## fatheadon1

[URL=http://s142.photobucket.com/user/fatheadon1/media/06C7E6F4-8FEB-4BA9-9D8B-2FDF83ED24CD-1945-0000027214CE3E25_zps0125163d.jpg.html]  the machine that loads it all


----------



## fatheadon1

someussmileyflag scaffolding that was already unloaded but the truck looks badass  last and most important my 6x9 American flag even you Dodge an Chevy boys gotta like that


----------



## chevyman51

fatheadon1;1639324 said:


> someussmileyflag scaffolding that was already unloaded but the truck looks badass  last and most important my 6x9 American flag even you Dodge an Chevy boys gotta like that


I want to make a flag pole up for my truck like that. Looks great


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Its been crazy busy, its been a while thought I'd take a moment & upload a few pictures to my thread.......


----------



## S-205

A few different trailers, and mowers.


----------



## ljrce

Last Thing i Hauled was my 1985 chevy s10 blazer with a small block 350 under the hood to a trail ride we had


----------



## snowish10

fatheadon1;1639324 said:


> What kind of led light bar do you have in your bumper???


----------



## bartdude

My New 2013 F350
Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## mike6256




----------



## xgiovannix12

mike6256;1639647 said:


>


Im coming over for a drink


----------



## fatheadon1

snowish10;1639546 said:


> fatheadon1;1639324 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of led light bar do you have in your bumper???
> 
> 
> 
> rigidindustries
Click to expand...


----------



## mike6256

Its not a rigid, a guy I know sells them, they are sorta cheap and I don't use it anymore, that's an old pic.


----------



## mike6256

xgiovannix12;1639667 said:


> Im coming over for a drink


That pic was taken in Pulaski NY actually little fishing and drinkinussmileyflag


----------



## IC-Smoke

Always secure your load!

a buddy hit the low bridge. Boom caught it then cap and swung around causing the truck to jackknife. He hauled it in on his low deck trailer, didnt give it much thought leaving with the deckover. 3hrs behind from when he told his wife he would be home... bad day!

the 10" bridge has claimed a lot over the years. 10+ a public utilities augger truck that was only a few months old didnt make it...



Of course I had to give him a hard time... even strapped it down to my trailer and delivered it to the job site he was working at. His guys got a kick out of it, he did as well.


----------



## dieselboy01

This was my first load with the trailer earlier this year. I use it every day and love it. I should have bought one years ago!


----------



## GMCHD plower

dan67;1638896 said:


> Second load of hay for the day, 6000#.


Whats that on top of the stack?


----------



## Mark13

GMCHD plower;1639897 said:


> Whats that on top of the stack?


Room for a lot more bales. 

Looks to be a 2x8 or so with some 4" straps attached to it. There's probably another board on the back helping hold it all together.

Thursday night's load, glad I didn't have to unload it Friday morning when it was 96. 

289 bales. Total for truck, trailer and hay was 31,080. Ran out of light while loading otherwise there would have been one or two more layers on the trailer, strapping down in the dark was enough of a challenge.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Nice load Mark! We did around 669 lastnight, but our biggest trailer only holds 150-170, so you've got us by a long shot.


----------



## Mark13

GMCHD plower;1640007 said:


> Nice load Mark! We did around 669 lastnight, but our biggest trailer only holds 150-170, so you've got us by a long shot.


If we had enough daylight left for 2 more layers like we wanted it would have put an even 400 bales on the trailer.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Mark13;1640054 said:


> If we had enough daylight left for 2 more layers like we wanted it would have put an even 400 bales on the trailer.


I'm determined that one day I'll be able to say the same lol


----------



## Mark13

GMCHD plower;1640078 said:


> I'm determined that one day I'll be able to say the same lol


My next trailer will be longer so maybe we can go for 500 or 550 after we manage to get 400 on this one.


----------



## joeyg999

well that didn't work doesn't like the pics


----------



## Mark13

joeyg999;1640450 said:


> summer special got them for less that the price of 1 new one


What?


----------



## CAT 245ME

mercer_me;1638831 said:


> Hauling some sand with a 1991 Ford LTL 9000.


Decent looking 988, use to be one of those at work a few years ago as a backup to the 988F

It was nicknamed Grandpa cause it was old and had the shakes. LOL

Couldn't kill it no matter how much everyone tried.


----------



## mercer_me

CAT 245ME;1641456 said:


> Decent looking 988, use to be one of those at work a few years ago as a backup to the 988F
> 
> It was nicknamed Grandpa cause it was old and had the shakes. LOL
> 
> Couldn't kill it no matter how much everyone tried.


That 988 in my picture is in pretty good shape and is fairly tight. It's just slow and doesn't dig into the bank that great. The guy that owns it bought it from an airport and it was only used to plow run ways with.


----------



## EGLC

fatheadon1;1639323 said:


> [URL=http://s142.photobucket.com/user/fatheadon1/media/06C7E6F4-8FEB-4BA9-9D8B-2FDF83ED24CD-1945-0000027214CE3E25_zps0125163d.jpg.html]  the machine that loads it all


Sandy work?? Where are you dumping your debris??


----------



## BlackIrish

Well not a heavy load but a priceless one.


----------



## dan67

*top of stack*

GMCHD plower the boards are for help with tying down the load, its pretty common out here. 8ft wide boards two of them with straps between them to help make the top corner


----------



## dodgegmc1213

16ft 5ton trailer with 500 gal sealcoat tank. only pic I had the trailer now has a 350 gal tank on it


----------



## weekendwrench

Barrowed a trailer and a skid steer with a mower to get ready for deer season. The last haul for this truck, new one comes on Thursday. Thumbs Up


----------



## 90plow

What kind of truck are you getting that one looks good!


----------



## fatheadon1

EGLC;1641470 said:


> Sandy work?? Where are you dumping your debris??


No iv been doing tree work for about 5 years but was not working durning sandy because my ex boss owed me 2 much $$$. I started doing things on my own this year. Depending on where i am working i dump logs and stump grindings at Peterscape in Oldbridge or Generated LTD in Edison stumps go J.Manzo on rt 34 and chips i dump at local nurseries.


----------



## Whiffyspark

dieselboy01;1639893 said:


> This was my first load with the trailer earlier this year. I use it every day and love it. I should have bought one years ago!


That a kuafman?


----------



## cat320

I love my dump trailer pros to it can carry more than a 1 ton or 550 dump ,no need for maintence on another truck engine wise . Con not good in tight spots and when you dump dirt trailer to low to dump in one big pile. It has paid for itself many times over


----------



## orinicklawncare

Hauling my 69' Mach 1 the day I bought her.


----------



## Whiffyspark

cat320;1691220 said:


> I love my dump trailer pros to it can carry more than a 1 ton or 550 dump ,no need for maintence on another truck engine wise . Con not good in tight spots and when you dump dirt trailer to low to dump in one big pile. It has paid for itself many times over


I'm trying to decide between 14-16

I'm looking at pj and Kaufman


----------



## cat320

Whiffyspark;1691546 said:


> I'm trying to decide between 14-16
> 
> I'm looking at pj and Kaufman


well depending on what your hauling I think 14 long would be just right I have a 6 x 12 cam dual piston lift that can carry a skid steer. the 2 brands you mentioned I can't say anything good or bad about them .


----------



## Whiffyspark

cat320;1691573 said:


> well depending on what your hauling I think 14 long would be just right I have a 6 x 12 cam dual piston lift that can carry a skid steer. the 2 brands you mentioned I can't say anything good or bad about them .


A lot of mulch is my primary. I want a dump because I can use it year round. A friend has a 16 he puts 22 yards in it.


----------



## cat320

If that's the main use of it then yes I would go longer. most of my stuff I need it for is in tight areas.


----------



## fozzy

I work at my buddies trailer shop part time. He sells pjs and versa dumps. He used to carry the kaufman. I would recomend the pj over the kaufman.


----------



## Moose's Mowing

here's the day I traded my old trailer in for this 5th wheel. Shoulda done it sooner. The purple dodge is my "nice" truck. It only does one thing which is pull that camper. It's too pretty to tear it up working


----------

